# [Unofficial] FAF Minecraft Server



## Ames (Nov 29, 2011)

Minecraft.  Yeah.  Blocks and shit.

*Server IP:* 

98.242.51.168:25565
_New IP: _*98.242.37.110**:25565**

Rules:*
-Vanilla server, you've gotta play legit.
-Don't hack
-Don't grief
-Don't be an ass

*Plugins:*

_Lockette_
  -Slap a sign next to a chest and type [private] on it to protect your chest.

_WorldGuard_ [*TNT and fire spread are currently disabled*]

No, there is no whitelist.  Whitelisting the old server didn't exactly do good things for the playerbase.  
Yes, that means the occasional griefer will inevitably get on.  
No, an OP will not always be on to deal with said griefers.  
Yes, PVP is on so feel free to dish out vigilante justice.

*User List* copypasta'd from previous thread (will update eventually):

JamesB | jimbolder
LafTur | Lakitoo
chompskey | opticalmask
Oovie | iloveoovie
Sponge Cat | kvltar
Waffles | WaffleBird
Bernad | Bernad
Tythanis | Tythanis
Clayton | Timmycat
Sam | Adamchz1
FenneckFan14 | Blacktemeraire
shindo | kyookyoo
DeFox | DeFoxVolpe
DeGei | DeGeiDragon
Karimah | Warm_Muffin
Meadow | Meadow654
litso | Tetokolpian
xiath | atomicX
cpctail | (?)
Henrik | henrybat
CannonFodder | CannonFodderl
Bad Voodoo | Nob0dy73
grimtotem | lightbringer87
Kaelen | Kaelen_Toonycoon
Flatline | TheGreatSausage
Keydrian | Keydrian
Mangamanda | Mangamanda
The_RedDragon | Ayesac
Cobra10106 | Cobra10106
Wreth | Wreth
Chittebengo | Chittebengo
SligarTheTiger | SligarTheTiger
rutari | www66
shiraikingetsu (FA) | Shirai_k
tetsuropanda (FA) | Fuzzypanther
Karnak | <Graveyardskank>
Gentoo | GentooWulf
Shirai | Shirai
Appy | hpyifur
Nikomaru | Nikomaruhito
Hoot (FA) | hootbird
Sumi | Harleyhyena
Ley | Leybun
Oasis | FoxTheif
Ozawk (FA) | Ozawk
Czar (FA) | frogela
Ithkale | Ithkale
MartyCraft | koleo69
Furnatic | Furnatic
Ttaxus | Ttaxus
Obtuse tail  | Alma_Balzitch
Aro~So | Aro_So
Hopfel | Hopfel
Teero | shqk2004
Pine | Pineapple92
CrusaderMike | stanleexp
Ramsay Baggins | ramsay_baggins
Selphius | Becquerelz
JesusFish | CM2DUDE

Might do a map render when it gets adequately large.


----------



## Pine (Nov 29, 2011)

sweetness
I'm hoping I can get back into Minecraft again 

Anyways, you can add me to the list. My user is Pineapple92


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 29, 2011)

I tried going there, but I got "Connection Lost: The server responded with an invalid server key"


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 29, 2011)

Edit my name so its "TreacleFox" not "Meadow" on the OP.



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I tried going there, but I got "Connection Lost: The server responded with an invalid server key"



Try to direct connect.


----------



## Cain (Nov 29, 2011)

*Gasp*
I will surely love to try this!
But because I'm where I am, it'd probably lag epically like nothing ever before witnessed :c


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 29, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Try to direct connect.


Success! My username is KitRuppell


----------



## DW_ (Nov 29, 2011)

MINECRAAAAAAAAAAAAAFT

username is WDeht

couldn't get my name not-backwards :<


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 29, 2011)

PIMMP

Okay I met some new people

Labradork is MrLabrador on FA. He told me he doesn't really go on FAF so he doesn't have a username here.
Then there's MisterKittens [I'm not too sure what his FA/FAF usernames are]
SOundbot is Soundbot on FA
Stickmanwww is Stickmanwww on FA


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2011)

I wish there was one for Eurofags. :[


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I wish there was one for Eurofags. :[



you can join :S

EDIT: Keep getting retarded fucking End of Stream errors and invalid server key errors [even after direct connecting]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> you can join :S
> 
> EDIT: Keep getting retarded fucking End of Stream errors and invalid server key errors [even after direct connecting]



I can, but I'd lag like shit. D: I have terrible rural interwebs, it's impossible for me to play with someone accross the pond.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> you can join :S
> 
> EDIT: Keep getting retarded fucking End of Stream errors and invalid server key errors [even after direct connecting]



That's basically every post 1.0 server.

Shit sux.

Also: Am I allowed to steal from people's chests? That's totally not griefing. Protect/hide your shit.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> That's basically every post 1.0 server.
> 
> Shit sux.
> 
> Also: Am I allowed to steal from people's chests? That's totally not griefing. Protect/hide your shit.



I'm really fucking good at hiding my shit B)


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I'm really fucking good at hiding my shit B)



Hide chests inside stone walls/under stone floors. Put them in a slab of cobblestone underneath a lava lake. Access from below.
I so want to play...but hw is a bitch.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 29, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> That's basically every post 1.0 server.
> 
> Shit sux.
> 
> Also: Am I allowed to steal from people's chests? That's totally not griefing. Protect/hide your shit.



No. :\
If you're gonna play like a douchebag, don't fucking come into the town at all. I think one of the reasons this server has so many players is because people on the server trust each other because we all know each other from FAF. Personally I wouldn't want to play anymore if I knew someone was going around stealing shit for fun.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Hide chests inside stone walls/under stone floors. Put them in a slab of cobblestone underneath a lava lake. Access from below.
> I so want to play...but hw is a bitch.



That's one of the things I tried. I fucked it up the first time, and guess the stuff I lost.

Making a house that is inaccessible if you're already in it is one thing, too. Also you could make a specific piece of wall that when broken, creates an opening to a tunnel that leads into a wonderful world of all kinds of shit. A bit like diagon alley. In there you can put a secret mine, secret stash, secret bunker, and maybe if it's a mountain, you can turn it into some sort of base that has windows and shit to view the outside world.

Also you know what I find fun? Having the gang of players all live and work underground, following communist rules. Namely share your shit - it belongs to the state.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> No. :\
> If you're gonna play like a douchebag, don't fucking come into the town at all. I think one of the reasons this server has so many players is because people on the server trust each other because we all know each other from FAF. Personally I wouldn't want to play anymore if I knew someone was going around stealing shit for fun.



Oh hush, I'm not gonna hurt anything. I don't need a bunch of FAFers getting all pissy with me when I make posts.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> That's one of the things I tried. I fucked it up the first time, and guess the stuff I lost.
> 
> Making a house that is inaccessible if you're already in it is one thing, too. Also you could make a specific piece of wall that when broken, creates an opening to a tunnel that leads into a wonderful world of all kinds of shit. A bit like diagon alley. In there you can put a secret mine, secret stash, secret bunker, and maybe if it's a mountain, you can turn it into some sort of base that has windows and shit to view the outside world.
> 
> Also you know what I find fun? Having the gang of players all live and work underground, following communist rules. Namely share your shit - it belongs to the state.



Perhaps I could join your vast underground empire of Zork, Gibby?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Perhaps I could join your vast underground empire of Zork, Gibby?



Yus.

Though I need a server that _I _can access. :c


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 29, 2011)

ramsay_baggins on MC as well =3


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 29, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> Also: Am I allowed to steal from people's chests? That's totally not griefing. Protect/hide your shit.


Let's just say if you try to steal my stuff, you're going to become the immediate past president of the being alive club.


----------



## DW_ (Nov 29, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Let's just say if you try to steal my stuff, *you're going to become the immediate past president of the being alive club.*



Portal 2! :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Also you know what I find fun? Having the gang of players all live and work underground, following communist rules. Namely share your shit - it belongs to the state.


I actually have something like this in the works, it's going to take another week to finish it up *then* I'll show you guys.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 29, 2011)

Im already constructing my underground fortress.

I am christening it "New Jersey".


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2011)

Have I just started a trend or something? ._.'

Oh well, I look forward to pics.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 29, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Let's just say if you try to steal my stuff, you're going to become the immediate past president of the being alive club.



whoah, we've got a badass here.


----------



## Pine (Nov 29, 2011)

So I'm wondering...do we have a Ventrilo server for this yet?
If not, I have a small one (10 users max) that we could use. I'm paying monthly for it and barely using it. We could probably expand it too.
'll talk more about it when I get home from work.


----------



## Bliss (Nov 29, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Im already constructing my underground fortress.
> 
> I am christening it "New Jersey".


I _almost_ accidentally your Cart Ride of Fun. :V


----------



## Selphius (Nov 29, 2011)

My MC's Becquerelz. If you need me I'll be falling into lava and losing all my nice things. :V


----------



## DW_ (Nov 29, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> I _almost_ accidentally your Cart Ride of Fun. :V



Mike, lern2addfences on your tower balcony! I fell off the edge! :V


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 29, 2011)

Pine said:


> So I'm wondering...do we have a Ventrilo server for this yet?
> If not, I have a small one (10 users max) that we could use. I'm paying monthly for it and barely using it. We could probably expand it too.
> 'll talk more about it when I get home from work.



what is that?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> what is that?



It's like a seperate server for voice chat and stuff. A bit like Teamspeak.

You could use Skype, but it's fucking poo as it's a peer-to-peer connection as opposed to Ventrilo's dedicated server.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 29, 2011)

I say yes to the ventrillo. 



TheDW said:


> Mike, lern2addfences on your tower balcony! I fell off the edge! :V



I abandoned that place : P



Lizzie said:


> I _almost_ accidentally your Cart Ride of Fun. :V



>:C


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 29, 2011)

ohh.. i dont have a mic so i couldnt play on that server


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 29, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Im already constructing my underground fortress.
> 
> I am christening it "New Jersey".


It'd still be nicer than the actual New Jersey.


----------



## DW_ (Nov 29, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I abandoned that place : P



Voluntary suicide is probably better than having by ass blown to pieces by several creepers.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 29, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It'd still be nicer than the actual New Jersey.


I had a thought while playing.
Trading posts.
For instance I keep getting redstone and cobblestone, nor do I need it.
I stick the redstone and cobblestone in the chest and if you need it you stick something worth the same into the chest and basically keep trading back and forth for things one person doesn't need, etc.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 30, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I had a thought while playing.
> Trading posts.
> For instance I keep getting redstone and cobblestone, nor do I need it.
> I stick the redstone and cobblestone in the chest and if you need it you stick something worth the same into the chest and basically keep trading back and forth for things one person doesn't need, etc.



I like this idea but how would you know what's worth the amount of restone? Not to mention some people aren't honest and wouldn't dump anything in it.
I do support an "extra shit" chest where you just put shit you don't need that anybody can take


going to play in a few minz

EDIT: Lame. "cant connect to minecraft.net"
EDIT: 2 whoops, now it works.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 30, 2011)

this gravel generator doesn't work.


EDIT: Will whatever moron who insists on cutting down only trunks of trees PLEASE STOP? It's a fucking pain in the ass to hop on a pillar and try to cut down the rest of the tree because of YOUR LAZINESS. I have to cut down those floating trees just to replant new ones.

*STOP*


----------



## Ames (Nov 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> EDIT: Will whatever moron who insists on cutting down only trunks of trees PLEASE STOP? It's a fucking pain in the ass to hop on a pillar and try to cut down the rest of the tree because of YOUR LAZINESS. I have to cut down those floating trees just to replant new ones.
> 
> *STOP*


Fire is a good way of getting rid of floating trees


----------



## Sriseru (Nov 30, 2011)

Sriseru here. I'll join the server later today, if that's alright.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 30, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Fire is a good way of getting rid of floating trees



I like keping the wood though, no use in wasting it


----------



## Waffles (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm gonna start looking for a stronghold for us to muck with. c:


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 30, 2011)

im gonna get on right now


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 30, 2011)

Waffles said:


> I'm gonna start looking for a stronghold for us to muck with. c:



We already have found 2. :S


----------



## Waffles (Nov 30, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> We already have found 2. :S



dammit
:C
ANY TO THE END?


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 30, 2011)

Waffles said:


> dammit
> :C
> ANY TO THE END?



I haven't seen the one I didn't find that CannonFodder said he saw, but mine has a portal in it. Although it isn't active yet, we need more ender eyes. I have 3.


----------



## Waffles (Dec 1, 2011)

FOUND A SKELETON DUNGEON WE NEED TO MAKE A MOD GRINDER OUT OF
x: 530
z: -500
y: ~30


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 1, 2011)

Aww yeah, I might have to stop boycotting Minecraft (not really, i'm just still mad at notch for new sounds, potions, enchantments, and other bullshit and so I haven't played in a while because I'm bitchy and hate change) and get on one of these days.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 1, 2011)

Waffles said:


> FOUND A SKELETON DUNGEON WE NEED TO MAKE A MOD GRINDER OUT OF
> x: 530
> z: -500
> y: ~30



I will make a makshift XP farm there if no one else has started by tomorrow. Idling at farms causes me to get low memory errors though. :<


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 1, 2011)

Waffles said:


> FOUND A SKELETON DUNGEON WE NEED TO MAKE A MOD GRINDER OUT OF
> x: 530
> z: -500
> y: ~30



pimmpp
I forget who made the other one son the old server. IIRC it was JamesB
Lava grinders. Those were so damn pimp



P.S Stickman found these weird, long, unlit bedrock tunnels. Just 2 x 1 at bedrock.
Who made them? He said he can walk for 5 mins straight and keep going with no change.

last night was fucking hilarious ahahahaa


----------



## Waffles (Dec 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> pimmpp
> I forget who made the other one son the old server. IIRC it was JamesB
> Lava grinders. Those were so damn pimp
> 
> ...



Uhm, I usually do that to look for caves. xD But I do it higher, like layer 14... So it's not me o-o


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 1, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Uhm, I usually do that to look for caves. xD But I do it higher, like layer 14... So it's not me o-o



this is creepy!!!nd mysterious


----------



## Maisuki (Dec 1, 2011)

Inb4 herobrine.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> P.S Stickman found these weird, long, unlit bedrock tunnels. Just 2 x 1 at bedrock.
> *Who made them?* He said he can walk for 5 mins straight and keep going with no change.


That'd be me.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> That'd be me.



ahahah how come? we find it so eerie


----------



## Aetius (Dec 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ahahah how come? we find it so eerie



CF has a very scary mine, I got lost in it one day.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 1, 2011)

i cant connect to minecraft.net


----------



## Aetius (Dec 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i cant connect to minecraft.net



Same thing for me : /


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 1, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Same thing for me : /



thsi is just so lame!! *SCREAMS* my birthday IS RUINED!! *THROWS THINGS AROUND MY ROOM*
*KICKS MY THINGS OFF MY BED*


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 1, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> CF has a very scary mine, I got lost in it one day.


I don't have a problem anymore cause I've been down there so much I've memorized it.


----------



## Waffles (Dec 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't have a problem anymore cause I've been down there so much I've memorized it.



This happens to me too. D: I made tunnels that last 1000s of blocks with like dozens of intersections and I just go "right, left, up, there"


----------



## qwert5 (Dec 1, 2011)

i cant connect to the server! anyone else get this problem?


----------



## Aetius (Dec 1, 2011)

qwert5 said:


> i cant connect to the server! anyone else get this problem?



Yup : /


----------



## Greyscale (Dec 1, 2011)

On it right now, building my mountain lair.


----------



## qwert5 (Dec 1, 2011)

now im on! server is working well.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 1, 2011)

okay i wi;l come play soon


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone know where there is any Mycelium?


----------



## Greyscale (Dec 2, 2011)

So I managed to find possibly the most remote and confusing place to locate as a home base.
Start in the city and go south toward the NPC village. From there go continue south through a swamp, you know you're going the right way if you pass a pool of lava followed by a pond. Past the pond is a river, follow the river until it swings east between some hills. Continue over the hills into the pine forest. Navigate south east through the forest until you see a mountain range and ocean. I'm working on slowly hollowing out one of the mountains in the range, entrance is marked by a waterfall and small farm.
Anyone who manages to make it is more then welcome to help me explore the system of caves in the area and continue digging/expanding the main pit. 

I'll build a road/train/nether path eventually if I play long enough.



TreacleFox said:


> Anyone know where there is any Mycelium?


Heard someone asking about it earlier, but I have no clue what it actually is.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 2, 2011)

6 diamonds to whoever can find me some Mycelium. :<

This is what it is: http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Mycelium


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 2, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> 6 diamonds to whoever can find me some Mycelium. :<
> 
> This is what it is: http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Mycelium



lol what do you want that weird stuff for?


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> lol what do you want that weird stuff for?



The top level of my mob farm is going to have grass and mycelium.

EDIT: I got disconected from the server and now I cant get back on.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 2, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> The top level of my mob farm is going to have grass and mycelium.
> 
> EDIT: I got disconected from the server and now I cant get back on.


The mycelium will spread and it will be just mycelium 

will mooshroom go there? or are they mushroom _biome_ only


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> The mycelium will spread and it will be just mycelium
> 
> will mooshroom go there? or are they mushroom _biome_ only



What do you mean it will spread and be just mycelium? 
And I think the mooshroom will only spawn in the mushroom biome. :<

Also, is the server up for you? I cant get on.

nvm, I can get on now. Must have been a random glitch somewhere. :S

EDIT: I Just activated the end portal. D:


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 2, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> EDIT: I Just activated the end portal. D:


Sweet!

You guys want to organize a raid against the dragon?  I've been working on getting enough gear to fight him.  I should have enough iron armor for a couple other people if they need some.
I've been working on making arrows, but I only have 128 and we'd need a couple more bows.
If we have a bunch of people attacking him all at once we should be fine.

What I was thinking was setting up beds next to the end portal and have chests of gear, that way if we die we'll just respawn next to the portal and can pop some armor on and rejoin the fight.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 2, 2011)

The enderdragon is a bitch, specially since he is surrounded by hundreds of endermen.


----------



## qwert5 (Dec 2, 2011)

Greyscale said:


> So I managed to find possibly the most remote and confusing place to locate as a home base.
> Start in the city and go south toward the NPC village. From there go continue south through a swamp, you know you're going the right way if you pass a pool of lava followed by a pond. Past the pond is a river, follow the river until it swings east between some hills. Continue over the hills into the pine forest. Navigate south east through the forest until you see a mountain range and ocean. I'm working on slowly hollowing out one of the mountains in the range, entrance is marked by a waterfall and small farm.
> Anyone who manages to make it is more then welcome to help me explore the system of caves in the area and continue digging/expanding the main pit.
> 
> I'll build a road/train/nether path eventually if I play long enough.




why not just post the coordinates for people? Then we can find you easily and help out.


----------



## qwert5 (Dec 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Sweet!
> 
> You guys want to organize a raid against the dragon?  I've been working on getting enough gear to fight him.  I should have enough iron armor for a couple other people if they need some.
> I've been working on making arrows, but I only have 128 and we'd need a couple more bows.
> ...



OH! Also wouldn't mind joining the raid. Sounds fun.



EDIT:
Also a note to everyone, i found a cow in my boat amongst my crops. Please be sure if your looking around to not let any animals in. That would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 2, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> What do you mean it will spread and be just mycelium?
> And I think the mooshroom will only spawn in the mushroom biome. :<
> 
> Also, is the server up for you? I cant get on.
> ...



Mycelium spreads to grass blocks


----------



## Kayla (Dec 2, 2011)

Not to bitch again but uh..

Someone took  a LOT of food out of the fridge, and didn't replenish some of the supply back. The portal in the middle of the ranch was also broken, had to ask wikime123 to fix it because I didn't have obsidian on hand(I know creepers cant destroy obsidian). All of the sheep have been sheared, a lot of the chickens have gone missing (I know we had more than whats in the coup now). 

I guess asking is too hard nowadays? >_>;


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

Kayla said:


> Not to bitch again but uh..
> 
> Someone took  a LOT of food out of the fridge, and didn't replenish some of the supply back. The portal in the middle of the ranch was also broken, had to ask wikime123 to fix it because I didn't have obsidian on hand(I know creepers cant destroy obsidian). All of the sheep have been sheared, a lot of the chickens have gone missing (I know we had more than whats in the coup now).
> 
> I guess asking is too hard nowadays? >_>;



The place sounds haunted.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 2, 2011)

Kayla said:


> Not to bitch again but uh..
> 
> Someone took  a LOT of food out of the fridge, and didn't replenish some of the supply back. The portal in the middle of the ranch was also broken, had to ask wikime123 to fix it because I didn't have obsidian on hand(I know creepers cant destroy obsidian). All of the sheep have been sheared, a lot of the chickens have gone missing (I know we had more than whats in the coup now).
> 
> I guess asking is too hard nowadays? >_>;


Wasnt me, but that seriously sucks : /


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 2, 2011)

Kayla said:


> Not to bitch again but uh..
> 
> Someone took  a LOT of food out of the fridge, and didn't replenish some of the supply back. The portal in the middle of the ranch was also broken, had to ask wikime123 to fix it because I didn't have obsidian on hand(I know creepers cant destroy obsidian). All of the sheep have been sheared, a lot of the chickens have gone missing (I know we had more than whats in the coup now).
> 
> I guess asking is too hard nowadays? >_>;



I don't know anything about the fridge and portal, but I've been breeding sheep and people shear em

I've been breeding your chickens but I've noticed chickens wandering around town [I make sure not to let any animals out of any farms]
I thinkt he gate to your chicken coop lets the chickens out


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Mycelium spreads to grass blocks



No it doesn't. :C
The wiki says it doesn't anyway and I trust the wiki very much.

Anyway, it will be contained.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 2, 2011)

Kayla said:


> Not to bitch again but uh..
> 
> Someone took  a LOT of food out of the fridge, and didn't replenish some of the supply back. The portal in the middle of the ranch was also broken, had to ask wikime123 to fix it because I didn't have obsidian on hand(I know creepers cant destroy obsidian). All of the sheep have been sheared, a lot of the chickens have gone missing (I know we had more than whats in the coup now).
> 
> I guess asking is too hard nowadays? >_>;


Someone is being a dick.
It wasn't me, the only thing I've done is take some eggs to get my chicken farm going.


Crusader Mike said:


> The enderdragon is a bitch, specially since he is surrounded by hundreds of endermen.


What I was thinking was to have three teams.

Team redshirt would be the first to go into the end, the roster would be low level people and would be expendable, their job is to take out the healing things on top of the towers.
They'd just have basic necessities to get up to the top, ladders or dirt blocks or whatever.

Once team redshirt is done taking out all the towers the second team comes in.  Someone on here posts that the last tower is down and then we all agree on a time to attack.  Team two would also be low level people with a bow and about thirty arrows, they keep attacking the dragon until his health is halfway.

Team three is everybody comes on and just fucks him up.

Sound like a plan?


----------



## qwert5 (Dec 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Someone is being a dick.
> It wasn't me, the only thing I've done is take some eggs to get my chicken farm going.
> 
> What I was thinking was to have three teams.
> ...




i can join team redshirt. my level is rather low haha


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 2, 2011)

qwert5 said:


> i can join team redshirt. my level is rather low haha


I'll join team redshirt.

I'm bring my stash I've been storing and set up shop next to the portal.
I'll put a bed next to it so we respawn next to it.

I'll join the game in about a half hour and begin starting bringing my gear.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 2, 2011)

lol
i am the farmer of MC

our sheep herd is 120 plus because i mass breed them



TreacleFox said:


> No it doesn't. :C
> The wiki says it doesn't anyway and I trust the wiki very much.
> 
> Anyway, it will be contained.



"It can grow over dirt blocks that are in proximity in a similar way to grass."
[...]
"[...] but it can spread anywhere or be pushed anywhere with a piston."
"Mycelium spreads in exactly the same way as grass: A mycelium block can spread to any dirt block within one space above, one sideways, or three down."


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 2, 2011)

I've taken out 6 towers.  I'll destroy some more tomorrow, watching doctor who on my computer and it tends to get laggy when I do both.
I'm only about a tenth of the way there folks.


----------



## Ames (Dec 3, 2011)

The NPC concentration camp is coming along nicely, we already have four inmates.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> "It can grow over dirt blocks that are in proximity in a similar way to grass."
> [...]
> "[...] but it can spread anywhere or be pushed anywhere with a piston."
> "Mycelium spreads in exactly the same way as grass: A mycelium block can spread to any dirt block within one space above, one sideways, or three down."



"Mycelium and grass do not replace one another."

Second point from the bottem under "behavior".


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 3, 2011)

JamesB said:


> The NPC concentration camp is coming along nicely, we already have four inmates.


HAHAH yesss!!!!!! yesss we will get them all


----------



## Sriseru (Dec 3, 2011)

I know I'm a bit of a newcomer here, but I've been working on a little project of mine for a couple of days now. You may have noticed I've drowned several times while working on it.
Anyway, these are the coordinates:
x: 775
y: 47
z: -548
Don't forget to bring scuba gear, and please note that its still under construction. Oh, also, don't break anything.
I'm gonna be away on beta testing this weekend, but I'll come back to continue construction afterwards.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 3, 2011)

I got fortune 1 on a gold pickaxe trying to get silk touch. :S
What could I use this for? All I can think of is coal.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 3, 2011)

JamesB said:


> The NPC concentration camp is coming along nicely, we already have four inmates.



I am proud that you have captured more of the Testifolk.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm on. Rain is gay beyond gay. Also Clay I think one of your jillions of sheep finally got out.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 3, 2011)

TheDW said:


> I'm on. Rain is gay beyond gay. Also Clay I think one of your jillions of sheep finally got out.



Some of thems omehow escape. I think there was... maybe.. 3 that got out the other day


lolol did you guys like the AWESOME SNOWBROS?


----------



## Mikesta~ (Dec 4, 2011)

Server keeps giving errors. I was on for 5 minutes, but then 
the connection was lost. :[ I will hopefully be on at 5:30 GMT
if all goes well, then I can actually play instead of just lagging.


----------



## qwert5 (Dec 4, 2011)

im makin a railway system so we can expand a little. gonna take me a while to finish it tho. gotta get more supplies! im gonna have it go far out and make little rest stops and such too.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 4, 2011)

im rebuilding my house
pllleease dont take anything out of the chests outside the house. They're not for taking, that's all the stuff I've got and I need it all.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 4, 2011)

qwert5 said:


> im makin a railway system so we can expand a little. gonna take me a while to finish it tho. gotta get more supplies! im gonna have it go far out and make little rest stops and such too.




Already built it.


----------



## qwert5 (Dec 4, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Already built it.


 where is it headed?


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 4, 2011)

i need some blue wool, niggas


----------



## Greyscale (Dec 5, 2011)

I feel like building a giant pit down to bedrock, anyone else game?


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 5, 2011)

Greyscale said:


> I feel like building a giant pit down to bedrock, anyone else game?



That would be pimp


if you were supplying the picks haha


----------



## Aetius (Dec 5, 2011)

qwert5 said:


> where is it headed?



Just to the NPC village and my Metro HQ.

Going to expand it to other parts.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 5, 2011)

Just walked 15K blocks in the -X dirrection and couldn't find any mycelium. :I
If anyone finds any, tell me the coordinates and/or a screenshot and I will give you 8 diamonds.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 5, 2011)

I tried to login but I keep getting failed login html. what does that mean?


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 6, 2011)

I HAVE GOTTEN FORTUNE 5 TIMES ON A GOLD PICKAXE YET I AM YET TO GET SILKTOUCH ONCE. DERP.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 6, 2011)

I just thought of a mod that would be fucking epic if someone made for minecraft though, vashta nerada mod.


----------



## qwert5 (Dec 6, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Just to the NPC village and my Metro HQ.
> 
> Going to expand it to other parts.



ahh ok sweet


----------



## Greyscale (Dec 6, 2011)

If anyone has any smooth stone or coal they feel like donating let me know. This project of mine is taking a lot more resources then I though.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 6, 2011)

HAHA!





LOOK AT IT AND KNOW MY POWER.

If anyone finds mycelium also, I will give them 9 diamonds.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 6, 2011)

Greyscale said:


> If anyone has any smooth stone or coal they feel like donating let me know. This project of mine is taking a lot more resources then I though.


Hey!!! I have lots of cobble that I can smelt for you and I can probably donate coal, too. Don't get it out of my chest though, I need to see how much shit I got first

@ Treacle, awesome shit!!  Nice work


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 6, 2011)

EVERYTHING IS FALLING INTO PLACE. >:3






God, I dont want to have to kill myself and walk the 13K blocks there and back. Could an OP help me with teleporting? :C

And thanks Clayton. ^^;


----------



## Maisuki (Dec 6, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Could an OP help me with teleporting? :C



I don't think you can teleport to a specific coordinate without the use of a mod. Unless I'm wrong or it was changed, the vanilla server only allows teleports between two players.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 6, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> I don't think you can teleport to a specific coordinate without the use of a mod. Unless I'm wrong or it was changed, the vanilla server only allows teleports between two players.



OP teleports to me. I kill myself, and then go to my house and pick up my things. Then OP teleports me back to them. They then can teleport both of us to someone else on the server closer to spawn.


----------



## Sriseru (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd like to thank whoever left the sign in my underwater tower for the compliment. ^.=.^


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 6, 2011)

Quick question, just wondering, who built the 1x1 dirt tower in the ravine I've been clearing? Just wondering.


----------



## Greyscale (Dec 6, 2011)

Has anyone figured out why it seems all portals built in the overworld seem to lead to the same one in the nether? Its rather annoying.



Clayton said:


> Hey!!! I have lots of cobble that I can smelt for you and I can probably donate coal, too. Don't get it out of my chest though, I need to see how much shit I got first
> 
> @ Treacle, awesome shit!!  Nice work


That'd be great. Let me know when/where I could get some. ^^


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 6, 2011)

Greyscale said:


> Has anyone figured out why it seems all portals built in the overworld seem to lead to the same one in the nether? Its rather annoying.


I don't know why either, but if we figure this out we could have fast transport between places cause of the difference in space.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 6, 2011)

Treacle, thre aint no use to do all that complicated shit. All you gotta do is wait till amod is on and they can TP you home. Or TP you to someone who stays in town all the time [like me]


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 6, 2011)

OMG.
JAMESB HELP MEEEEE.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 6, 2011)

WHHHY.





HAPPENED WITH THIS IN MY INVANTORY TOO.






EDIT:
Crises averted.
Thanks JamesB. :3c


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 7, 2011)

whats "happened with this in my invantory too" mean??


Next time someone leaves a gate door open or gets a fence chunnk blown up and doesn't repair, *I am taking down the fence*
If we aren't going to repair the fence or shut gates, thre's no point to the fence at all. Maybe you guys like hostile mobs? I dunno

dont test me. I really will do it.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 7, 2011)

Clayton said:


> whats "happened with this in my invantory too" mean??



I was mentioning that I had mycelium in my invantory which at the moment is the only mycelium on the server in item form. Rarer than diamonds. :<


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 7, 2011)

Items have nothing to do with it. Simple answer is you had a faulty teleport into the nether and the coordinates fucked up and put you on top of it.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 7, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> Items have nothing to do with it. Simple answer is you had a faulty teleport into the nether and the coordinates fucked up and put you on top of it.



Its a glitch where sometimes when you log out and then back in it puts you on the top layer of the ground, which in this case was the bedrock celling of the neather.
I know items have nothing to do with it. =.=
I just said thay because I was trapped above bedrock with my mycelium and silk touch pickaxe which took hours of idling to get and I was freaking out. :C


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 7, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> which took hours of idling to get


why?


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 7, 2011)

Clayton said:


> why?



Had to idle at a mob XP farm to get XP to enchant like 8 gold picks. :U


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 7, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Had to idle at a mob XP farm to get XP to enchant like 8 gold picks. :U


OHHH. cool shit. It works now?


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 10, 2011)

Is there another stonghold that was found?
I have the enderpearls to make another portal active.
Looting III ftw. ^^:

EDIT: severe server lag right now, and I dont think its my end. :C


----------



## Aetius (Dec 11, 2011)

Town got demolished by griefers.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 11, 2011)

Most things wooden near spawn were set on fire. :C


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 11, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Town got demolished by griefers.



is you serious


EDIT: Weird, my house was untouched but my iron was jacked :C from my chests
hnnggghh oh well


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> is you serious
> 
> 
> EDIT: Weird, my house was untouched but my iron was jacked :C from my chests
> hnnggghh oh well


Half my shit was stolen too >;[
We need more admins on server.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Half my shit was stolen too >;[
> We need more admins on server.



we def do
and a mod that allows admins to reverse damage


----------



## DW_ (Dec 11, 2011)

they got my nothing chest but the chest that actually had shit in it was floating where my room used to be, untouched


----------



## Aetius (Dec 11, 2011)

Im going to be handing out building materials to anyone who has been griefed.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 11, 2011)

a funny griefing tactic would be to take all light sources out of somones house


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 11, 2011)

I just started playing on here again, username is still Kvltar. I still have to get around to making a house...


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 11, 2011)

Clay, they seem to have got your house.

Apparently the first guy was trying to claim I was the one doing the griefing (lol no), it seems he may have had a friend come on or something to continue greifing? Ugh.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 11, 2011)

If anyone was in the server at the time or saw Clayton's house get torched, please PM me.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 11, 2011)

If we banana any more griefer iiDiots, this should play on an endless loop when they attempt to join the server again: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7013003

:V


----------



## Fruit (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll hop on if that's alright. Username is james44445


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 11, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Clay, they seem to have got your house.
> 
> Apparently the first guy was trying to claim I was the one doing the griefing (lol no), it seems he may have had a friend come on or something to continue greifing? Ugh.



what
forreal?


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 11, 2011)

What if the first guy, iipezzer, wasn't even the griefer and the greifer just came on again to greif more?
He might have been an asshole, but we dont know for sure he even did it.
Maybe he just didn't like being accused of doing it so he was hostile in his comments.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 11, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> What if the first guy, iipezzer, wasn't even the griefer and the greifer just came on again to greif more?
> He might have been an asshole, but we dont know for sure he even did it.
> Maybe he just didn't like being accused of doing it so he was hostile in his comments.



Given my experience playing Combat Arms a while back, people who have ii at the beginning of their names are generally hackers and griefers.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 11, 2011)

HOW DID THEY GET 2 STACKS OF LAVA?

2:48 PM
12/12/2011

[*UTC/GMT +10:30 hours*]

This is the time I saw this happen. If the wood is still burning that means the greifer was on within 5 mins maybe of this time.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 11, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> HOW DID THEY GET 2 STACKS OF LAVA?


That's it we need to whitelist only.


----------



## Xeno (Dec 11, 2011)

Holy shit o-o
Wtf happened while I was gone >.<


----------



## DW_ (Dec 11, 2011)

my house was literally not touched at all. as in completely intact, no lava.

but yes whitelist please.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 11, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Holy shit o-o
> Wtf happened while I was gone >.<


Who's that guy we don't recognize, cause I was working on commie's farm and he and I were the only two on at the time of the griefing.  The one guy who got ultradefensive when I asked him what his faf username is?

We need to close off three out of the four nethergates, they're using the nether to get the lava apparently.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 11, 2011)

if we find them in game, who's for some vigilante justice, then bananas?


----------



## Aetius (Dec 11, 2011)

WHY DOES THIS SHIT FUCKING HAPPEN WHILE I AM DOING HW??????



CannonFodder said:


> Who's that guy we don't recognize, cause I was working on commie's farm and he and I were the only two on at the time of the griefing. The one guy who got ultradefensive when I asked him what his faf username is?
> 
> We need to close off three out of the four nethergates, they're using the nether to get the lava apparently.



What was his minecraft name?


----------



## DW_ (Dec 12, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> What was his minecraft name?


i think it was khatas or something

EDIT: AGH WTF GOT RANDOM DISCONNECTION.  I CAN'T GET BACK IN EITHER. : |||||||||||||||||||


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 12, 2011)

TheDW said:


> i think it was khatas or something
> 
> EDIT: AGH WTF GOT RANDOM DISCONNECTION.


KHATAS! That's it!


----------



## Ames (Dec 12, 2011)

Welp town got absolutely FUBAR'd today, so I rolled back to a save from Thursday.

I can restore your userdata (inventory, location) to its state as of earlier today if you want, just give me your mc username.

Now as for potential suspects, I've got a list of everybody on today up until right after the second griefing.  This is in reverse chronological order by the time of last logout.  Times are PST.

CannonFodderl 9:11PM
jimbolder 9:11PM
Kvltar 9:11PM
Meadow654 9:11PM
MisterKittens 9:11PM
Stanleexp 9:11PM
WHDeht 9:11PM
Khatas 8:04PM
james44445 7:34PM
Timmycat 7:12PM
MadOzzy120 7:12PM
KajiChuu 6:10PM
Zeekthelion 5:36PM
Rehett 5:36PM
ramsay_baggins 5:11PM
Scotty1700 4:17PM
Spispartan 3:22PM
Mikzta 1:35PM
RedHawkHacker 12:51PM
Maisuki 12:50PM
iiPezzer 12:42PM
wikime123 3:01AM


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 12, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Welp town got absolutely FUBAR'd today, so I rolled back to a save from Thursday.
> 
> I can restore your userdata (inventory, location) to its state as of earlier today if you want, just give me your mc username.
> 
> ...


I was working on commie's farm and crap for a long time, got sick of the initial griefing so decided to move my stuff.
I'm not sure who the other people are, and I've been having a feeling that Khatas is the griefer, cause he and I were the only two on at certain points during the day.

So the list is-
MisterKittens 9:11PM
WHDeht 9:11PM
Khatas 8:04PM
james44445 7:34PM
KajiChuu 6:10PM
Rehett 5:36PM
Spispartan 3:22PM
Mikzta 1:35PM
RedHawkHacker 12:51PM
Maisuki 12:50PM
wikime123 3:01AM
I'm not sure who these people are, so let's go through and remove the people we know off the list.

And for the love of god can we please have a whitelist?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 12, 2011)

I have to explore all the abandoned mines again now x_x

But CF, nice work =3 A whitelist would be soooo good, now that the griefers know the place is unprotected they'll just come through in waves =/


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 12, 2011)

Whitelist looks like the best choice...
Roll backs are confusing. :C


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 12, 2011)

Why not just get Bukkit with worldguard and disable fire spread and block damage?
Server still stays vanilla, just has a padlock on it.

Might need a permissions plugin which also acts like a whitelist.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 12, 2011)

TheDW said:


> i think it was khatas or something
> 
> EDIT: AGH WTF GOT RANDOM DISCONNECTION.  I CAN'T GET BACK IN EITHER. : |||||||||||||||||||



i know him
omg thats the guy who gave me a bunch of iron armor and tools



CannonFodder said:


> I was working on commie's farm and crap for a long time, got sick of the initial griefing so decided to move my stuff.
> I'm not sure who the other people are, and I've been having a feeling that Khatas is the griefer, cause he and I were the only two on at certain points during the day.
> 
> So the list is-
> ...


I don't think the striked ones would have done it.
I recognize "Rehett" but dont remember who they were, so apologies for that lol
I think RedHawkHawker is Stratto

EDIT: That Katas guy who gave me the armor + tools was wearing diamond armor and shit. I didn't think much of it at the time [wasn't really payinbg attention] buuut how would he have gotten all that armor so quickly?


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i know him
> omg thats the guy who gave me a bunch of iron armor and tools
> 
> 
> ...


So we're down to only-
Khatas 8:04PM
 james44445 7:34PM
 Spispartan 3:22PM
Maisuki 12:50PM
I remember Maisuki from somewhere.


ramsay_baggins said:


> I have to explore all the abandoned mines again now x_x
> 
> But CF, nice work =3 A whitelist would be soooo good, now that the griefers know the place is unprotected they'll just come through in waves =/


If there's one griefer, then there's going to be a crap-ton in the future.

The server needs to be backed up as soon as someone allowed to gets on.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 12, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> So we're down to only-
> Khatas 8:04PM
> james44445 7:34PM
> Spispartan 3:22PM
> ...


yeah i recognize Maisuki too

James had a furry avatar.. which i dunno
maybe hes a griefer, who knows

that katars or w.e had all diamond armor and was carrying a diamond sword which leads me to suspect he jacked everybodys shit


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 12, 2011)

wtf, check this out
its dark and pixelly like this but goes bright like this when i go to type







wut


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> yeah i recognize Maisuki too
> 
> James had a furry avatar.. which i dunno
> maybe hes a griefer, who knows
> ...


Nobody recognizes him either, so in all probability he did.  Anybody that moderates the server should ban him, cause not once have I seen him acquiring diamond through legit means.  Cause if he did I would have ran across him.


Clayton said:


> wtf, check this out
> its dark and pixelly like this but goes bright like this when i go to type
> 
> 
> ...


Did you capture a missingo in a pokeball?


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 12, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Did you capture a missingo in a pokeball?



a missingno lives in my house


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 12, 2011)

It's official, it's Khatas.  NOBODY has even heard of him and nobody knows who he is, etc.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 12, 2011)

more caps
first cap you can see a lava pit, water, a portal and a chest
I can see everybody's tunnels and chests and torches through everything






and i found a zombie friend


----------



## Maisuki (Dec 12, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> That's it we need to whitelist only.



Or logblock/bigbrother :V

Also: how the fuck did they get so much lava?!?!


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 12, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> Or logblock/bigbrother :V
> 
> Also: how the fuck did they get so much lava?!?!



logblock is good

kaji has lava pits outside hos house, thats what i assume happened


----------



## Aetius (Dec 12, 2011)

Due to massive shit getting down on town, there will now be a lava ban within the borders of the town.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 12, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Due to massive shit getting down on town, there will now be a lava ban within the borders of the town.



fine by me


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Dec 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i know him
> I think RedHawkHawker is Stratto



You are correct, sir.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 12, 2011)

i got gangbanged by a gang of ruthlesss thug slimes  they pushed me down


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i got gangbanged by a gang of ruthlesss thug slimes  they pushed me down


Atleast you've never run across a slime at the maximum size they can be; those things can get big.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 12, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Atleast you've never run across a slime at the maximum size they can be; those things can get big.



I did
it pushed me down
i had 3 of them on me and then i hit them and had a whole bunch of baby ones on me
i had no chance, they just held me down and jacked off on me


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 12, 2011)

The 'vanilla' aspect of the server is putting a serious damper on projects for me, but I'm trying to adapt.


----------



## qwert5 (Dec 12, 2011)

holy shit wtf happened? i was gone for a couple days  was the griefer taken care of? 
Also, asshole stole my blaze rods. Had 27 of em and now only have 8.
EDIT: nevermind i know why i only have 8 haha.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 12, 2011)

I still say worldguard is a good idea. Whitelist or not.
Disable lava buckets per user or per user-group and disable fire destruction.

Also sounds like your griefer was using X-Ray to head straight for diamond. There's really no way to automatically detect it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks like my area was left alone. Probably because it's nothing special


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 12, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Looks like my area was left alone. Probably because it's nothing special



there was rollbck, nerrrd


----------



## Ames (Dec 12, 2011)

I would prefer to avoid having a whitelist, as it sorta killed the population on the old server.  Also, it didn't really do shit to stop the griefing either.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 12, 2011)

Someone uprooted all the wheat in the ranch and broke 2 of the chests.
And I just saw khatas log out. :L


----------



## Aetius (Dec 12, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Someone uprooted all the wheat in the ranch and broke 2 of the chests.
> And I just saw khatas log out. :L



Was there anyone else in the server?


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 12, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Someone uprooted all the wheat in the ranch and broke 2 of the chests.
> And I just saw khatas log out. :L



r u forreal


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 12, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Someone uprooted all the wheat in the ranch and broke 2 of the chests.
> And I just saw khatas log out. :L


WHY THE FUCK IS HE NOT PERMABANNED?
JamesB, ban the fuck out of Khatas.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 12, 2011)

i'll probably move my shit soon

goodbye, isle of idiocy


----------



## Fruit (Dec 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> yeah i recognize Maisuki too
> 
> James had a furry avatar.. which i dunno
> maybe hes a griefer, who knows
> ...



I'm james! Hi! Not the griefer!


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 12, 2011)

If they have to revert the save again to three days ago, and lose all my crap again, I'm going to quit this server cause I'm not going to play a server only to have all my work deleted every day cause Khatas is running around free.
tl:dr; y u no ban Khatas?  He's been caught griefing.


Fruit said:


> I'm james! Hi! Not the griefer!


The ONLY person left on the list of potential suspects is Khatas.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 12, 2011)

Banned him.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 12, 2011)

Fruit said:


> I'm james! Hi! Not the griefer!



awesome, nivce to meet ya
im timmycat


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 12, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Banned him.


Woot!
Thanks CM.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 12, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Woot!
> Thanks CM.



No prob!

He better turn out to be the griefer....


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 13, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> No prob!
> 
> He better turn out to be the griefer....


Well there's nobody else on the list of suspects, no other logical explanation.


Anybody else can't get on?  Did the server crash or something?


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 13, 2011)

Worldguard and/or LWC on bukkit.
Saves a lot of grief and stealing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 13, 2011)

Has there been any reports of any other buildings being burnt down or such after the ban?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 13, 2011)

Update: Someone has been messing around again. My cabin was taken apart, and used to block entrances in the fenced-in area.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 13, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Update: Someone has been messing around again. My cabin was taken apart, and used to block entrances in the fenced-in area.


Nobody has been on during the night, I've been on all night and the only people that have been on are you, me, creative and meadow.
Are you sure it wasn't from before the griefer was banned?


----------



## Aetius (Dec 13, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Update: Someone has been messing around again. My cabin was taken apart, and used to block entrances in the fenced-in area.



Those buildings I believe have already been destroyed, I just discovered them last night.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 13, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Those buildings I believe have already been destroyed, I just discovered them last night.



but didnt you do rollback?

this is a mystery


----------



## Aetius (Dec 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> but didnt you do rollback?
> 
> this is a mystery



I think that they were torched right after the rollback.


----------



## Waffles (Dec 13, 2011)

Hnnnng.
I hope my house/chest is okay D: I had like 40 diamonds and an all wood house so... >>


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 13, 2011)

Need help. I keep trying to login on the server but it keeps saying failed login html. Pleas help.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 13, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Need help. I keep trying to login on the server but it keeps saying failed login html. Pleas help.


Do a direct connect.


Waffles said:


> Hnnnng.
> I hope my house/chest is okay D: I had like 40 diamonds and an all wood house so... >>


You can ask JamesB to do a inventory rollback and that would explain how Kadath got all his diamond gear, he stole it from you.


Crusader Mike said:


> I think that they were torched right after the rollback.


Eeyup, there were four grief attacks.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 13, 2011)

Direct connect didnt work.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 13, 2011)

I've moved my home. I doubt they'll find it.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 13, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Direct connect didnt work.



keep tyring


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 13, 2011)

Invalid server key error.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 13, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Invalid server key error.


close and reopen MC and try again.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> but didnt you do rollback?
> 
> this is a mystery



Rollback doesn't explain how everything in my downstairs chest went missing yesterday, including 8 diamonds and just about two stacks of redstone.


----------



## qwert5 (Dec 13, 2011)

it'll let you in eventually. same thing happens to me. just keep on tryin'.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 13, 2011)

TheDW said:


> Rollback doesn't explain how everything in my downstairs chest went missing yesterday, including 8 diamonds and just about two stacks of redstone.


i dont know when the rollback happened or what time it rolled back to
if you were gathering diamonds and redstone before rollback happened and after the griefer came in, that would explain the disappearance

the griefer attacked before yesterday.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i dont know when the rollback happened or what time it rolled back to
> if you were gathering diamonds and redstone before rollback happened and after the griefer came in, that would explain the disappearance
> 
> the griefer attacked before yesterday.


There was four attacks, so if TheDW is missing stuff I'm guessing it was inbetween the timeframe of the rollback and his ban.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 13, 2011)

Is the server down for anyone else?


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 13, 2011)

I was having issues before, but it seems fine now.

Or sort of ok... There is some lag


----------



## SnowyD (Dec 14, 2011)

Could you whitelist me? My minecraft name is Snowydiesel.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 14, 2011)

SnowyD said:


> Could you whitelist me? My minecraft name is Snowydiesel.



No whitelist for this server, you are free to join whenever.


----------



## Waffles (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh right, I should have posted this earlier. >>
If someone comes on as Koori/KooriKitsune/KooriHighwinter or something, that's my friend! I invited him on, he's an awesome guy.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 14, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> There was four attacks, so if TheDW is missing stuff I'm guessing it was inbetween the timeframe of the rollback and his ban.


forreal? after my house got torched the 1st time & that guy was running aroiund w/ diamond armor?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 14, 2011)

Clayton said:


> close and reopen MC and try again.



Did that didnt work. I have the premium launcher with a premium account and I still dont know why I cant join.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 14, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Did that didnt work. I have the premium launcher with a premium account and I still dont know why I cant join.


You have to keep trying, it does it for everybody.

log in like normal
if it shows teh error, try direct connecting
if that fails, try again
if that fails, close and reopen MC
try normal connecting
if that fails, try direct connecting

etc etc etc etc etc


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 14, 2011)

Clayton said:


> You have to keep trying, it does it for everybody.
> 
> log in like normal
> if it shows teh error, try direct connecting
> ...



I will try.


----------



## qwert5 (Dec 14, 2011)

This isn't as big as the griefer problem, but i noticed in the town ALL the gates were open INCLUDING both gates to the chicken coop (a shitload of chickens are loose now). I don't know what else has happened in town, i'll look around. This might just be the result of some newbies to the server.

Also, someone keeps taking my melons and pumpkins and they keep NOT re-tilling the soil. You're welcome to take some melons or pumpkins if they're grown in, but please re-till the soil.. it's kind of annoying.

EDIT: ok i know i just got jacked. I made a diamond pic axe and sword this morning and now they're gone.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 14, 2011)

qwert5 said:


> This isn't as big as the griefer problem, but i noticed in the town ALL the gates were open INCLUDING both gates to the chicken coop (a shitload of chickens are loose now). I don't know what else has happened in town, i'll look around. This might just be the result of some newbies to the server.
> 
> Also, someone keeps taking my melons and pumpkins and they keep NOT re-tilling the soil. You're welcome to take some melons or pumpkins if they're grown in, but please re-till the soil.. it's kind of annoying.



UGH
YES. WOULD SOMEONE STOP.
S T O P
*STOP*
*STOP*
LEAVING GATES OPEN.
Chickens keep getting loose and mobs keep waltzing in because SOMEONE IS TOO LAZY TO TURN THEIR MC-GUY AROUND AND RIGHT-CLICK THE FENCE GATE.

Qwert. I do take pumpkins [just to make snow-bros] from your ship but I _always_ re-till. I forgot to tell you I've been taking pumpkins haha.


----------



## qwert5 (Dec 14, 2011)

Clayton said:


> UGH
> YES. WOULD SOMEONE STOP.
> S T O P
> *STOP*
> ...




that's cool dude, i have no problem with people taking pumpkins or melons, i just want them to re-till! thanks for doing that 
yeah when i came back my wheat was all gone too and the person didn't bother planting seeds back in @-@. We've been getting a couple of new guys so it might be them..? i don't know.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like its more or less petty noobery than actual griefing.

LEARN TO PLAY NOOBS >:V


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Dec 14, 2011)

I might join, i love minecraft :3 but i don't greif just to clear that up.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 14, 2011)

Well I am still getting those error's after trying to login like 50 times. I guess I wont be on with you guys.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 14, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Looks like its more or less petty noobery than actual griefing.
> 
> LEARN TO PLAY NOOBS >:V


Probably creativefb, he just bought the game and doesn't know how to till or anything.  I had to walk him through how to make bread.

Btw, where is the XP farm?


----------



## Aetius (Dec 14, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Probably creativefb, he just bought the game and doesn't know how to till or anything.  I had to walk him through how to make bread.



That guy needs to work on learning.
I saw him mindlessly hitting dirt a couple days ago.


----------



## morphology (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll probably hop on here this weekend after finals are over, since I've been looking for a vanilla server to play on.  I hope you guys like Aztec-style temples, sewer systems, and ziggurats.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 14, 2011)

morphology said:


> I hope you guys like Aztec-style temples, sewer systems, and ziggurats.



Yes we do very much!

You shall be an excellent addition.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 14, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> That guy needs to work on learning.
> I saw him mindlessly hitting dirt a couple days ago.


Next time you seem him link the crafting wiki page.


----------



## morphology (Dec 14, 2011)

Also, I can make roads/trails/subways/railways/catwalks/bridges if anyone wants me to. Because infrastructure is cool and all.


----------



## Greyscale (Dec 14, 2011)

morphology said:


> Also, I can make roads/trails/subways/railways/catwalks/bridges if anyone wants me to. Because infrastructure is cool and all.



If you want to help me expand upon my area and complete the road i'm working on let me know. ^^

(I'm about 1000 blocks from the spawn, tons of resources, lots of space.  )


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 14, 2011)

yeesss yesss excellence. id like to see these things morphology


----------



## morphology (Dec 14, 2011)

I set up my base (A giant 40-something block radius stone circle) in the plains near the starting point, and I'll be back on the server probably Friday evening and Saturday morning.  Then I can help you guys with your roads and stuff.


----------



## Ames (Dec 14, 2011)

morphology said:


> Also, I can make roads/trails/subways/railways/catwalks/bridges if anyone wants me to. Because infrastructure is cool and all.



That would be awesome.

The level of infrastructure in the town at the moment is more or less equivalent to that of a medieval serf village.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 14, 2011)

JamesB said:


> That would be awesome.
> 
> The level of infrastructure in the town at the moment is more or less equivalent to that of a medieval serf village.


LMFAO
AHHAHA 
that is great


----------



## Scotty1700 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jesus fuck, I got 'griefed'. Noobs keep stealing my shit.  /bye


----------



## Aetius (Dec 14, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Jesus fuck, I got 'griefed'. Noobs keep stealing my shit.  /bye



How are you sure you got griefed?


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 15, 2011)

*edit*
damn it, I died.
Oh well I'm going to go fucking kill that portal now.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 15, 2011)

Greifer broke all my redstone and stole all my pistons. I cant even cheak if they stole from my chests because my internet has been slowed due to running out of bandwidth. :I


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 15, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Greifer broke all my redstone and stole all my pistons. I cant even cheak if they stole from my chests because my internet has been slowed due to running out of bandwidth. :I


Ugh, I guess "if there's one griefer, then there's more" is true.  At least this one isn't burning everyone's buildings down.
We should go down the list of people that have been on and do what we did last time, this time we're looking for someone that only recently within the last few days join the server and that we have no clue who they are or where they came from.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 15, 2011)

Bukkit and LWC. Get it. 
You'd have no more stealing. I'm serious. You don't even need an admin to have stuff protected and don't have to hunt down people to ban.

The trust system won't work here much longer. This is a furry forum with a public minecraft server. Of course there will be griefers.


----------



## Bobskunk (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah I have to second Kesteh, if you're a public server (particularly one advertised on FAF) and you're having this many problems, you need to drop this "hurf durf vanilla at all costs" attitude and get some kind of protection.  Though, Bukkit isn't updated, is it?

The invalid server key thing is a 1.0 bug that hasn't been fixed by Mojang and has existed since release.

http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/801030-100-invalid-server-key-fix/ just follow that- the installer for lazy people is at the bottom of the OP, the class file and instructions (pop in minecraft.jar, delete everything in meta-inf but manifest) are near the top.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 15, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> Yeah I have to second Kesteh, if you're a public server (particularly one advertised on FAF) and you're having this many problems, you need to drop this "hurf durf vanilla at all costs" attitude and get some kind of protection.  Though, Bukkit isn't updated, is it?
> 
> The invalid server key thing is a 1.0 bug that hasn't been fixed by Mojang and has existed since release.
> 
> http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/801030-100-invalid-server-key-fix/ just follow that- the installer for lazy people is at the bottom of the OP, the class file and instructions (pop in minecraft.jar, delete everything in meta-inf but manifest) are near the top.


We haven't had a problem with the houses been burned down in a while, they've just been stealing shit.  The guy who was just banned wanted to see the world burn.

Although I do agree JamesB should install something to prevent someone from using buckets for lava.  Also he should save backups more often that way if there is a attack we won't have to lose to much stuff.


----------



## qwert5 (Dec 15, 2011)

ok so im not the only one getting shit stolen? Damnit >3<


----------



## qwert5 (Dec 15, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Greifer broke all my redstone and stole all my pistons. I cant even cheak if they stole from my chests because my internet has been slowed due to running out of bandwidth. :I



FUCK they ruined your mob grinder? that thing was cool!


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.joe.to/mcbans.php

Complete list of minecraft griefers, for future references if someone is griefing just search this website.  Easy check the logs, search people's usernames and bam you found the griefer.


----------



## Ames (Dec 15, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> Yeah I have to second Kesteh, if you're a public server (particularly one advertised on FAF) and you're having this many problems, you need to drop this "hurf durf vanilla at all costs" attitude and get some kind of protection.  Though, Bukkit isn't updated, is it?



You're probably thinking of Laftur.  He was the only one that hardassed about vanilla on the old server.

I've actually been toying around with 1.0 bukkit for a while, but I don't really have any experience with the anti-grief addons and such.  Do  you guys want me to switch the server over to bukkit, and just figure things out as we go?


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 15, 2011)

JamesB said:


> You're probably thinking of Laftur.  He was the only one that hardassed about vanilla on the old server.
> 
> I've actually been toying around with 1.0 bukkit for a while, but I don't really have any experience with the anti-grief addons and such.  Do  you guys want me to switch the server over to bukkit, and just figure things out as we go?


Will it reset the server?  Cause I don't want to lose everything.

But if there's future attacks just check people's usernames against-
http://www.joe.to/mcbans.php
If someone's username comes up then they're a known griefer.


----------



## qwert5 (Dec 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Will it reset the server?  Cause I don't want to lose everything.
> 
> But if there's future attacks just check people's usernames against-
> http://www.joe.to/mcbans.php
> If someone's username comes up then they're a known griefer.




sweet, thanks for this!


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 15, 2011)

qwert5 said:


> sweet, thanks for this!


We may not be able to keep griefers out if we aren't whitelisting, but we can check up to see if they're a known griefer as soon as they do something.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 15, 2011)

A full stacks of iron and 3 full stacks of coal got stolen from me =/ Now I have no iron... Joy.

EDIT: And they stole my bed Â¬_Â¬

EDIT: Someone dumped like 5 stacks of redstone in one of my chests =/ Whose is it? Treacle, is it yours? If it is, then it's in a double chest in my base, come and get it when it's convenient =3

Also, it seems they're trying to put this on me _again_, what the fuck? =/ I'm moving well away, so I won't even be close enough to be blamed anymore.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 15, 2011)

If we do get any mods, get Lockette and big brother. Lockette allows you  to lock chests so only you and a few other people of your choosing can  open them, and big brother allows you to see the history of blocks and  allows you to do a roll back of a certain area, or the roll back of all  the stuff a player has done.



ramsay_baggins said:


> A full stacks of iron and 3 full stacks of coal got stolen from me =/ Now I have no iron... Joy.
> 
> EDIT: And they stole my bed Â¬_Â¬
> 
> ...



Dont worry about it, its all fixed now.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 15, 2011)

I was thinking of trying to join this weekend butt fuck it. I ain't joining no greifer party.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 15, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I was thinking of trying to join this weekend butt fuck it. I ain't joining no greifer party.


It's not as bad as it was.
The griefer before was burning everything down for shits and giggles, this one just seems to be stealing.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 15, 2011)

Gibby, come live with me away from the rest =D


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 15, 2011)

Ollyward witnessed the griefer, he said it's something like rrupert or something of the sort.
If you go through the logs you may have him cornered cause we can just check the griefer list if we know his username.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 15, 2011)

James, please please _please_ do not revert the server again, because I just spent all day since I got up moving my stuff to a new base ages away and it would actually be soul destroying to have to do it all again. It took so long and I've only just got it up and running.

Anyone who needs help rebuilding stuff, I don't mind helping.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Ollyward witnessed the griefer, he said it's something like rrupert or something of the sort.
> If you go through the logs you may have him cornered cause we can just check the griefer list if we know his username.



Once I get the server logs I am going to ban that bitch.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 15, 2011)

Dont just ban people on rumor. Ollyward is new aswell.
It could just be coincidence too, server logs show very little.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 15, 2011)

Well I will join later this afternoon. Have to go to mcdonalds to play online minecraft. :/ But cant wait to join you guys!! :3


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 15, 2011)

locking chests dont do shit if youve got 20 seconds to spare smashing the chest

also, block protection works great. Meaning, if someone doesn't have permission for your house they can't even open the door
they can't dug under/into your house either because the blocks are protected


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 15, 2011)

Actually, with lockette it sounds like only the owner can get rid of the chest.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 15, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> Actually, with lockette it sounds like only the owner can get rid of the chest.


if you hit a locked chest it says "this chest does not belong to you" as you're hitting it.
thats it


----------



## Aetius (Dec 15, 2011)

For now just hide your valuable shit where some noob will not find it.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 15, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> For now just hide your valuable shit where some noob will not find it.



all they need is xray


----------



## Aetius (Dec 15, 2011)

Clayton said:


> all they need is xray



Well...there is not much I can do then lol. 

We really need Big Brother installed on this server so it would be easier to catch who is griefing.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 15, 2011)

Clayton said:


> if you hit a locked chest it says "this chest does not belong to you" as you're hitting it.
> thats it



Lockette prevents people from breaking the chest too. It says on its page it does.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 15, 2011)

Guys. Get LWC plugin. It will help with the griefing of chest.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 15, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Lockette prevents people from breaking the chest too. It says on its page it does.



i had someone test it a while ago on a server I was on that had lockette.
was probably fixed then


----------



## Maisuki (Dec 15, 2011)

Worldguard = region protection _and_ chest locking

only problem would be possible abuse of worldedit, seeing that its a requirement of worldguard


----------



## Ames (Dec 15, 2011)

Last backup was this morning at 4:18AM PST.

Not sure if that was before or after the griefing, but if it was before do you guys want to do a rollback or just keep the map as-is?


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 15, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Last backup was this morning at 4:18AM PST.
> 
> Not sure if that was before or after the griefing, but if it was before do you guys want to do a rollback or just keep the map as-is?



I got no idea when the griefing was [I've been too busy watching let's plays of games lol to play MC] but I'd rollback just in case

Looks like some shit was jacked out of my chest. I believe this because when I put things in my chest, I try to use up all the space I can and there are random empty spaces in my chests.


----------



## qwert5 (Dec 15, 2011)

Personally i'd prefer the map as-is! But if i'm outnumbered, that's ok.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 15, 2011)

*Please please please do not roll back!*

It would DESTROY everything I spent HOURS doing today. I moved my entire base, and if that reverts back I'm may end up abandoning the server. I cannot do that again, I spent at least 6 hours getting it down. In a previous post I already emplored you not to. It would be soul destroying. I am willing to help anyone who needs it, but PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DO NOT ROLL BACK.

Also, it would show the greifers they are winning. They'd just keep getting us rolled back and rolled back until everyone gives up and we start a new world/abandon the server.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 15, 2011)

Dont roll back. We need to stop grefing not just roll back every 2 days.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 15, 2011)

what do those who had our shit stolen do then?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 15, 2011)

I had stuff stolen, just go mining again. Or ask for it to be spawned back for you.


----------



## Greyscale (Dec 15, 2011)

I think people should move away from the spawn point and make a new town. I'm still a little disappointed by a lack of epic architecture. ^^


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 15, 2011)

Greyscale said:


> I think people should move away from the spawn point and make a new town. I'm still a little disappointed by a lack of epic architecture. ^^


I've made a start for a new town, right now I've just got a bit of area cleared and walls and torches up, but the last time I did this on the other server it became an amazing town.

I have had one odd issue, there are 3 trees that are where the wall is supposed to be that whenever I cut them down, they are back in the same spot and shape as before.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 15, 2011)

I vote no rollback cause James can just install anti-grief mods like lockette and lwc and that to prevent future griefers.
Also I wasn't proposing banning people on rumor.  I was saying that for future grief attacks we should check the logs and search everybody's usernames against-
http://www.joe.to/mcbans.php
cause it's a complete list of known minecraft griefers.

Look khatas was a griefer-
http://www.joe.to/mcbans.php?s=khatas

We probably are dealing with one of his buddies that found out the server is unprotected.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 15, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> *Please please please do not roll back!*
> 
> It would DESTROY everything I spent HOURS doing today. I moved my entire base, and if that reverts back I'm may end up abandoning the server. I cannot do that again, I spent at least 6 hours getting it down. In a previous post I already emplored you not to. It would be soul destroying. I am willing to help anyone who needs it, but PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DO NOT ROLL BACK.
> 
> Also, it would show the greifers they are winning. They'd just keep getting us rolled back and rolled back until everyone gives up and we start a new world/abandon the server.



I total agree with you. You guys ever hear what happened to the doridian server( another furry server). Oh it was awful, Team Avo griefed the shit out of them and made three vids about it. Doridian is so supicious of any new people they ban them the first 5 minutes, Please dont become like doridian.


----------



## Ames (Dec 16, 2011)

Welp I'm heading home for the next couple weeks.  Do you want me to keep the server as-is or switch over to bukkit?

I'm concerned about stability, because if it goes down there's nothing I can do about it until I get back.



Dragonfurry said:


> I total agree with you. You guys ever hear  what happened to the doridian server( another furry server). Oh it was  awful, Team Avo griefed the shit out of them and made three vids about  it. Doridian is so supicious of any new people they ban them the first 5  minutes, Please dont become like doridian.



I used to play on it, lol.  It was a shitty server, but not because of the players.  The owner was just a massive ass.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 16, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> I total agree with you. You guys ever hear what happened to the doridian server( another furry server). Oh it was awful, Team Avo griefed the shit out of them and made three vids about it. Doridian is so supicious of any new people they ban them the first 5 minutes, Please dont become like doridian.



doridian is a fucking douche and his server is full of dog cocks


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> doridian is a fucking douche and his server is full of dog cocks



Also do you see that HOT HOT HOT thing on my user name thing? Anyone know why I have that?

edit: guess some mod was messing with it then removed it. huh.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 16, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Welp I'm heading home for the next couple weeks.  Do you want me to keep the server as-is or switch over to bukkit?
> 
> I'm concerned about stability, because if it goes down there's nothing I can do about it until I get back.
> 
> I used to play on it, lol.  It was a shitty server, but not because of the players.  The owner was just a massive ass.


If you switch to bukkit just make sure everything is working before you head home.  I abstain from the vote.


Dragonfurry said:


> Also do you see that HOT HOT HOT thing on my user name thing? Anyone know why I have that?
> 
> edit: guess some mod was messing with it then removed it. huh.


It's a reference.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrenheit_451


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 16, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Also do you see that HOT HOT HOT thing on my user name thing? Anyone know why I have that?
> 
> edit: guess some mod was messing with it then removed it. huh.


You had 451 posts, that's why.

As long as you make sure everything works, I'll vote for switching to bukkit.


----------



## Ames (Dec 16, 2011)

I can make sure everything works, but I can't know how stable it'll be.  

Wouldn't want a memory leak to render the server unplayable in a couple days.

Edit: Well looks like you already found a horrible bug with the bukkit server, sponge.  :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 16, 2011)

JamesB said:


> I can make sure everything works, but I can't know how stable it'll be.
> 
> Wouldn't want a memory leak to render the server unplayable in a couple days.
> 
> Edit: Well looks like you already found a horrible bug with the bukkit server, sponge.  :V


I don't see anything wrong yet, hopefully it'll stay that way.
When are you leaving for home anyways?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Dec 16, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> How are you sure you got griefed?




Not every day someone goes and steals two doors, a sign, all my iron, coal, and torches, and messes up my mine entrance.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 16, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not every day someone goes and steals two doors, a sign, all my iron, coal, and torches, and messes up my mine entrance.


Apparently he got blown up by a creeper and dropped all his shit.
Had jim acted faster he would've gotten a crap ton of diamond, to bad though.


----------



## Ames (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm leaving tomorrow afternoon, but I have a final in the morning, so I'll be at school all day tomorrow.

I fixed the error spammage, it was a corrupted chunk.  I used a chunk-fixing utility, and I'm not entirely sure how it works, so I hope that didn't screw anything up.


----------



## Perception (Dec 16, 2011)

I think ill join, i only recently got a proper mine craft account and ive never done any multiplayer before...

Is that okay? Or have you reached a player limit or something?


----------



## morphology (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, it would be nice to have bukkit and some antigriefing measures on the server.  I know my construction stuff will most likely be targeted if a hacking team comes in.  I mean, a good clever hack is fun now and then, but if stuff if getting repeatedly destroyed and stolen, that's no fun.

EDIT: Watched the Doridian griefing videos.  I have to give them a hand; that was _glorious _work.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 16, 2011)

Lockit is working now, so lock your chests.

Anybody want to help me make a blaze farm?
[video=youtube;J_S-vkZe6Yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_S-vkZe6Yk[/video]
I'm trying to find a blaze spawner to do this.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 16, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Lockit is working now, so lock your chests.
> 
> Anybody want to help me make a blaze farm?
> [video=youtube;J_S-vkZe6Yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_S-vkZe6Yk[/video]
> I'm trying to find a blaze spawner to do this.



meadow found one 


nigs, how does a gentleman lock hsi chest


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> meadow found one
> 
> 
> nigs, how does a gentleman lock hsi chest


I haven't a fucking clue where the spawner is.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Dec 16, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Apparently he got blown up by a creeper and dropped all his shit.
> Had jim acted faster he would've gotten a crap ton of diamond, to bad though.



W-wait what?


----------



## Ames (Dec 16, 2011)

blah setting up a database for HawkEye is a massive pain in the ass.  I'm going to try using AdvLog for now.

Also, for some odd reason whenever kvltar logs in the server freaks out...  Seems to be working fine for everyone else though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 16, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> W-wait what?


Whoever is the griefer apparently got blown up by a creeper and dropped a shit ton of stuff.


----------



## qwert5 (Dec 16, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Whoever is the griefer apparently got blown up by a creeper and dropped a shit ton of stuff.



LOL they deserve it haha.


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 16, 2011)

JamesB said:


> blah setting up a database for HawkEye is a massive pain in the ass.  I'm going to try using AdvLog for now.
> 
> Also, for some odd reason whenever kvltar logs in the server freaks out...  Seems to be working fine for everyone else though.


I wonder if that has anything to do with that messed up chunk you mentioned, as the spot I've been at recently seems to have one.


----------



## Ames (Dec 16, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> I wonder if that has anything to do with that messed up chunk you mentioned, as the spot I've been at recently seems to have one.



Do you have the coords?  Also, you should be able to log on now fine.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 16, 2011)

I'd advise against addons that require signs placed near boxes in order to lock them. It's just messy.
LWC is all command-based and can be set to zero-config where it immediately protects whatever is placed (Doors/gates, furnaces, chests, dispensers.)
Worldguard allows you to determine if fire can spread/destroy blocks, and can even prevent TNT from being placed or used. It also lets you have creepers and ghasts behave differently on terms of explosives. You can also set "regions" and allow players to police their own members within them. It will also alert admins (set by permissions) if diamond is mined, fire is lit, or TNT is placed.
Worldedit ... I mostly see as a building tool rather than anti-grief. This CAN be used to regenerate entire chunks if one is found to be "damaged".

These plugins use permissions. Think of it like forum user rank.


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 16, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Do you have the coords?  Also, you should be able to log on now fine.


Bleh, when I went and found it again the game just about froze. Starting from the spawn, go the direction of the town, except about 1300 out, and I think around 300 to the left. You will pass a bunch of water. There is a tower near it, and a bit past it is a lit up area with a small dirt building. One section of the wall in that area looks kind of odd, and that's where the messed up chunk is. I tried chopping the trees down there a number of times and building a wall, and it just reverts back when I log out and come back.

Do you think you need any more help from me on this? I'd kinda like to sleep, lol.


----------



## Ames (Dec 16, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> Bleh, when I went and found it again the game just about froze. Starting from the spawn, go the direction of the town, except about 1300 out, and I think around 300 to the left. You will pass a bunch of water. There is a tower near it, and a bit past it is a lit up area with a small dirt building. One section of the wall in that area looks kind of odd, and that's where the messed up chunk is. I tried chopping the trees down there a number of times and building a wall, and it just reverts back when I log out and come back.
> 
> Do you think you need any more help from me on this? I'd kinda like to sleep, lol.



Just a quick question:

Is it just the wall that's weird?  Are there any objects stuck in the wall like dropped items, arrows, mobs, or experience orbs?


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't recall seeing any objects in it. There is one section of the wall where it is just 1 block high, and the trees on the other side look cut off, and those trees are where the messed up chunk is.


----------



## qwert5 (Dec 16, 2011)

Blaze farm is almost done! Have to finish it when the server comes back up


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 16, 2011)

qwert5 said:


> Blaze farm is almost done! Have to finish it when the server comes back up


I was going to finish it up, but the creeper blew the hell out of crusader's track, so I need to fix it.
You see what I was doing right?
This is what I was doing-
[video=youtube;J_S-vkZe6Yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_S-vkZe6Yk[/video]


----------



## qwert5 (Dec 16, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I was going to finish it up, but the creeper blew the hell out of crusader's track, so I need to fix it.
> You see what I was doing right?
> This is what I was doing-
> [video=youtube;J_S-vkZe6Yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_S-vkZe6Yk[/video]




oooh ok. i got that you were shrinking down the place, but i wasn't quite sure what to do with the fences. My bad haha.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 16, 2011)

I take it james went to sleep.
CrusaderMike if you come on, sorry about the track a creeper blew the shit out of me and the server went down before I had a chance to fix it.


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Dec 16, 2011)

Was wondering if there was a furry server and lucky for me I found one here. ^^ I am joining and my MC name is Wolfdog01
^-^


----------



## Ames (Dec 16, 2011)

Holeeeeey fuck I FINALLY managed to fix that damn error without just fucking deleting those entire chunks.

Turns out the map tried to generate 30,000 something dropped items in a 1x1 block space INSIDE A FUCKING TREE

Anyhow, server shouldn't randomly crash anymore whenever somebody goes near that tower thing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 16, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Holeeeeey fuck I FINALLY managed to fix that damn error without just fucking deleting those entire chunks.
> 
> Turns out the map tried to generate 30,000 something dropped items in a 1x1 block space INSIDE A FUCKING TREE
> 
> Anyhow, server shouldn't randomly crash anymore whenever somebody goes near that tower thing.


HOLY FUCK!
That isn't just a error that's a windows ME level of error.


Jorge the Wolfdog said:


> Was wondering if there was a furry server and lucky for me I found one here. ^^ I am joining and my MC name is Wolfdog01
> ^-^


Welcome aboard, it's a vanilla server and if you need a place to stay just use my old cobblestone base right next to the spawn.


----------



## Ames (Dec 16, 2011)

Okay I got lockette, AdvLog, and WorldGuard working.

TNT and fire spread are currently disabled.

Pray to Akatosh that this server manages to stay up while I'm gone. :\

(will edit OP when I have time)


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 16, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Okay I got lockette, AdvLog, and WorldGuard working.
> 
> TNT and fire spread are currently disabled.
> 
> ...


Have you already left?
How long will you be gone?


----------



## Greyscale (Dec 16, 2011)

Am I the only one who seems to run into only creepers wherever I go? Seriously, I always find only them in caves, and they seem to like to travel in packs of at least three around my valley. >.<


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 16, 2011)

Greyscale said:


> Am I the only one who seems to run into only creepers wherever I go? Seriously, I always find only them in caves, and they seem to like to travel in packs of at least three around my valley. >.<


I noticed as well, they're the velociraptors of minecraft.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 16, 2011)

Greyscale said:


> Am I the only one who seems to run into only creepers wherever I go? Seriously, I always find only them in caves, and they seem to like to travel in packs of at least three around my valley. >.<



Hey I played on the server with you today a bit!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 16, 2011)

Greyscale said:


> Am I the only one who seems to run into only creepers wherever I go? Seriously, I always find only them in caves, and they seem to like to travel in packs of at least three around my valley. >.<



They are insane where I am. Turn up everywhere, from nowhere. SO INFURIATING >=[


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 16, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> They are insane where I am. Turn up everywhere, from nowhere. SO INFURIATING >=[


I found out that they spawn on top of the giant mushroom at night, which is why I was getting spammed with them, so I just put some torches and thank goodness they are gone.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 16, 2011)

Can someone relight the nether portal?
A ghast put it out on the nether's side and I'm trap on the other side.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 16, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Can someone relight the nether portal?
> A ghast put it out on the nether's side and I'm trap on the other side.


I will, how do I do it?


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 16, 2011)

*edit*
Meadow got me back to the ranch and the portal is back.


----------



## qwert5 (Dec 17, 2011)

is anyone else having trouble leveling up? None of the mobs are dropping exp for me. D:

EDIT: nevermind! seems to be working now. yesterday it wouldn't work for some reason. :/
EDIT: ok so whenever i go to the blaze spawner and fight some blaze, they dont drop exp. i have no idea why D: regular mobs drop exp fine.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 17, 2011)

Someone stole 6 of my pistons from my mob farm. :I

EDIT: Found out it was OllyWard. This advlog mod is great.







Dont ban him yet though, I will get those pistons back from him though and give him a warning. :<


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 17, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Someone stole 6 of my pistons from my mob farm. :I
> 
> EDIT: Found out it was OllyWard. This advlog mod is great.
> 
> ...



how can you see block logs as a player?


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 17, 2011)

Clayton said:


> how can you see block logs as a player?



Not sure if you can as a regular player, that could cause problems. :C
Here is a link to infomation about the mod: http://www.curse.com/server-mods/minecraft/advlog


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 18, 2011)

A spider was attacking me next to the monster farm and accidentally hit some of circuitry, I fixed it and it's working now.  Just in case the advlog says.

By the way the area is laggy as hell, if you are near the thing and lagging just leave the area and it greatly goes down.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 18, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> A spider was attacking me next to the monster farm and accidentally hit some of circuitry, I fixed it and it's working now.  Just in case the advlog says.
> 
> By the way the area is laggy as hell, if you are near the thing and lagging just leave the area and it greatly goes down.



Yeah, I think the lag is more to do with the constant stream of mobs than the redstone. Although I might remove my redstone blinker. :L
Dont worry, I wont ever ban anyone without a second opinion from another OP or for minor damage to my redstone which keeps happening. :S


----------



## Ames (Dec 18, 2011)

Server's down?

Well, fuck.

It runs fine for WEEKS ON END while I'm there, but I leave and it's like the universe conspires against me to bring it down in a matter of days.
Same thing during thanksgiving, when it lasted all of one day before going down.

Probably another power outage. Shit.

I won't be back for at least two weeks due to holidays and family and all that jazz.  Sorry guys.

Feel free to find some other server to stack your blocks in.  I would make a few suggestions, but all the good servers I used to play on are long dead.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 18, 2011)

lame


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 18, 2011)

Well then, anyone have recommendations for other servers to try?


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 18, 2011)

:C
Well this is bad. Only other server I know is the SoFurry one. :U
Well... Im off to play TF2. :L


----------



## Kayla (Dec 18, 2011)

haven't been able to play lately since moving back into my parents and shit. Really have to get all of my commissions done.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Server's down?
> 
> Well, fuck.
> 
> ...


Well atleast I got everything I wanted done.

I only need the "end", "sniper duel", "when pigs fly" and the 1000 meters track ride achievements.

Let me guess your roommate also went home for christmas?

I guess we can talk about what we should work on when the server gets back up or such, maybe group projects?  We have a cobblestone generator, a mob farm, xp farm, flint generator.  What about making a obsidian generator?


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 19, 2011)

how is obsidian made?


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 19, 2011)

Running water + lava node.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> Running water + lava node.


Exactly.

It can be done, it's just a massive pain in the ass to make cause one slip up and the whole thing is ruined.


----------



## Ames (Dec 19, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Let me guess your roommate also went home for christmas?



Yep, he actually left 2 days before I did.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Yep, he actually left 2 days before I did.


...fuck.

I tried getting the sniper battle achievement and it wouldn't give it to me, anybody know why?  I was a couple blocks above the skeleton to get a better shot, is that why?


----------



## Guardian of Lies (Dec 20, 2011)

I could host a fifteen slot server or so... 24/7. If anyone's interested, contact me on steam. Spispartan.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 21, 2011)

Guardian of Lies said:


> I could host a fifteen slot server or so... 24/7. If anyone's interested, contact me on steam. Spispartan.


I was wondering who you were.

I'll just wait till the server is back up, it's only about a week and a half till then... Actually I'm not sure how long till.


----------



## qwert5 (Dec 22, 2011)

i don't mind waiting for the server to come back up. i like our server. besides, good to have a break anyhow.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 22, 2011)

qwert5 said:


> i don't mind waiting for the server to come back up. i like our server. besides, good to have a break anyhow.


Besides I have been saving up a ton of stuff for the ender dragon, I want to go dovahkin on it.
[video=youtube;ISfdCtuHy9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISfdCtuHy9g[/video]


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 24, 2011)

For those of you waiting for the server to come back up you can play minicraft in the mean time-
[video=youtube;bEvfkXd2iXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEvfkXd2iXg[/video]
There's also save mods and multiplayer mods for it as well; notch has tweeted that he plans on working on it further in the future.


----------



## qwert5 (Dec 29, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> For those of you waiting for the server to come back up you can play minicraft in the mean time-
> [video=youtube;bEvfkXd2iXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEvfkXd2iXg[/video]
> There's also save mods and multiplayer mods for it as well; notch has tweeted that he plans on working on it further in the future.




oh damn that's pretty sweet.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 29, 2011)

qwert5 said:


> oh damn that's pretty sweet.


It's really difficult, so keep that in mind; the reason why is that there's no saving your data.  You'd have to install a mod to save.


----------



## Ames (Dec 29, 2011)

Update:

Car trouble, looks like I'll be going back sometime next week. :<


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 29, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Update:
> 
> Car trouble, looks like I'll be going back sometime next week. :<


Well crap, understandable though.
About what day though?


----------



## Ames (Dec 30, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Well crap, understandable though.
> About what day though?



Got it towed today, that really depends on whether or not they can figure out what's wrong today before new year's and all that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 30, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Got it towed today, that really depends on whether or not they can figure out what's wrong today before new year's and all that.


Ouch, you don't even know what happened to your car?  It just died on you?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 7, 2012)

Any updates jamesB?


----------



## Ames (Jan 7, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Ouch, you don't even know what happened to your car?  It just died on you?



It's fixed now.  Turned out to be a bad ignition relay, ubercheap fix fortunately.



CannonFodder said:


> Any updates jamesB?



I'm headed back sunday morning, will get there in the afternoon.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 7, 2012)

JamesB said:


> It's fixed now.  Turned out to be a bad ignition relay, ubercheap fix fortunately.
> 
> I'm headed back sunday morning, will get there in the afternoon.


Good thing to hear it turned out to be a cheap repair.


----------



## Ames (Jan 8, 2012)

Server's back up

Weird thing is that the server still appeared to be running fine when I got here.  It didn't error out or anything, and everything still looked okay.

Restarted it and it's working again now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 8, 2012)

Before the server went down users were complaining about severe lag, maybe something fucked up the server?


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 8, 2012)

MASSIVE greiffing at my house. I cant get advlog to display placed water events. :I

EDIT: Doesn't seem that is the problem, all advlog events are gone. Someone has filled my house with water and placed blocks but there are no logs of it happening.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 8, 2012)

They broke the murr room and filled my house with water and all the logs are missing and advlog doesn't even record water placed from bucket logs it seems anyway.
RAEG FACE

UPDATE: The ranch is grieffed again. Lava and water in people's houses. advlog tells me nothing.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 8, 2012)

fucking whitelist already


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 8, 2012)

FUCKING SHIT!
If there's a revert to save that means I'm going to lose a over a dozen diamond, like 40 iron and 6 iron.


----------



## morphology (Jan 8, 2012)

Well if you guys decide not to rollback I can help remove the water and lava, and possibly assist with the redstone if its not too complicated.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 8, 2012)

How about this?
Disable buckets


----------



## Xeno (Jan 8, 2012)

Man it's been so long since I've been on Minecraft, so what's goin on now?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 8, 2012)

How about this
whitelist

this fucking server is posted on FAF
Therefore, FAF MEMBERS ARE GOING TO COME ON HERE
Therefore
GET THEM T POST IN THIS THREAD IF THEY WANT TO BE WHITELISTED. Good grief


EDIT: haha look at that
"good grief" HAHAHA how punny


if this keeps happenin, im not playing. this is the reason why ive bailed on so many servers in the past. people keep getting griefed to shit and the admins refuse to whtielist/disable flint/buckets


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 8, 2012)

If there's a rollback I'm going to be pissed cause I have all but three of the ender healing towers down, the only reason why I haven't killed the ender dragon is that I ran out of arrows.


----------



## morphology (Jan 8, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> How about this?
> Disable buckets



If I had to choose one or the other, I'd prefer a whitelist over the banning of buckets.  Its a huge inconvenience.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 8, 2012)

There isn't as much damage from this grief attack as the last few, thank goodness.

Oh also I've taken out all the healing towers in the end and have taken out a 1/6 of his health until he pushed me off the edge and I fell to my death.  Anybody else wanna help take it down?  I want to get, "the end" achievement.


----------



## Ames (Jan 9, 2012)

So did this stuff happen before or after the server went back up?

I've got a save from before I left (like 4 days before the server went down) and today right after the server went back up.

Edit: Looks like it was before, nobody logged on today before Cannon except for me

Edit2:


Clayton said:


> this fucking server is posted on FAF
> Therefore, FAF MEMBERS ARE GOING TO COME ON HERE


Nope, there were a bunch of people straight from FA who played on the old server (which was only posted on these forums too).  Word just spreads.

If we do have a whitelist, how tight do you guys want it to be?  Only frequent forumgoers or anybody who has a faf account?

For those who played on the old server, you would know that the griefing continued after the whitelist was implemented.  

A whitelist that allows anybody with a forum account to join isn't going to be extremely helpful in stopping the griefing problem.

So do you guys want to vote for a whitelist?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 9, 2012)

^The amount of damage done this time isn't alot compared to previous times thank goodness.
Maybe the griefer isn't going to show up again since it's been a month since the server was last up.
I highly doubt they have a attention span long enough to wait a entire month just to grief again.

So far the damage I've seen is a couple of houses need some work and the flint maker thing is broke, I tried to fix the thing and I don't have a damn clue how to wire redstone.

As for whitelist I say we wait and see if there's another attack.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 9, 2012)

We need server logging that works is what we need. :>
We need to be able to roll back areas too maybe.
I think I can fix all my stuff though.


----------



## thedogon11 (Jan 9, 2012)

Minecraft? Count me in!


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 9, 2012)

i vote forwhitelist
if they wanna join [got word from a friend that uses faf or whatever] then they should get their friend to apply their name here.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 9, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> We need server logging that works is what we need. :>
> We need to be able to roll back areas too maybe.
> I think I can fix all my stuff though.


Rolling back areas would work pretty well.  Also is there a way to auto-save?  Like have a mod that every <x> hours creates a save?  That way if there's a grief attack you can just rollback to a couple of hours ago instead of losing days of work.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 9, 2012)

Username: CM2DUDE


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Rolling back areas would work pretty well.  Also is there a way to auto-save?  Like have a mod that every <x> hours creates a save?  That way if there's a grief attack you can just rollback to a couple of hours ago instead of losing days of work.



Yes there is. Some mods keep a real time update of all changes and allow you to roll back areas too. Im not sure how much server resources they use though. :<


----------



## Dreleth (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll be joining this server, my username is Dreleth.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 9, 2012)

The advlog mod appears to delete all its history after a short time. I just cheaked some blocks I placed yesterday and the logs of me placing them are gone.


----------



## hungry-wolfy (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi, everyone. If it's okay, I'd like to join the game as well. I've been looking around for a while for a furry Minecraft server (not to act murry purry, but I think I feel closer to people knowing they're also furry), even though I had only played multiplayer once before. As you can see, my FAF name is hungry-wolfy, my FA account is thegiantfuzzytonguemonster (you don't have to go there, it's pretty weird), and my Minecraft name is Erlang and I'm from Australia. My Minecraft skin is made to resemble Disney's 'Joe Carioca' character. I hopped on a little while ago to take a look. 

It's really beautiful. I spawned drowning in water and swam to land to find a large ship with a sandstone dragon head, and helped myself to a stalk of sugar cane and cactus next to it knowing it would grow back. (I left the bottoms intact.) I 'paused' the game to write this post and when I heard my character getting hurt I was startled to find that a skeleton shot me, causing me to fall into this... glass container underwater containing a few chests and a squid's mouth right in my face. I had to quit there though, since being 2am my Internet went into offpeak time and then I suffered tremendous performance drop.

Reading through some of these pages, I think a whitelist might be a good idea. Just googling "minecraft furry server" brought me straight to this thread. I had always wanted to build a giant treehouse and the thought of that going up in flames makes me sad. But still, I'd like to join. Having said that, I'm going overseas for a couple weeks starting tomorrow, so I won't get to know anyone yet or build anything for a while. When I do get back I really would like to collaborate with others to make super-buildings.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 9, 2012)

Holy shit guys you have some awesome stuff built. I WAS ONLY THERE FOR LIKE 10 MINUTES AND MY MIND WAS BLOWN!


----------



## Dreleth (Jan 9, 2012)

Is it okay if I begin to build a house inside the Village? Or is all of the space taken inside of it. If you guys don't want me to, I can find another place to build.

Also, there's lava inside of the boat coming from the ceiling, I don't know if that's been there or someone placed it there recently.


----------



## Ames (Jan 9, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> We need server logging that works is what we need. :>
> We need to be able to roll back areas too maybe.



Yeah I was looking into HawkEye before I left, but it was a massive pain in the ass to install.  I'll try to get it working again sometime.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 9, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Yes there is. Some mods keep a real time update of all changes and allow you to roll back areas too. Im not sure how much server resources they use though. :<


Well if JamesB sets it up so that it only saves every few odd hours I don't think that would take up as much resources as real time saving.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 9, 2012)

So we got griefed again?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 9, 2012)

*a tear goes down my face*
i am disappoint.


----------



## qwert5 (Jan 9, 2012)

a whitelist sounds nice. 
it's also a good thing jamesb set up all those anti-griefing things. the griefer dumped two buckets of lava right in the middle of my crops. nothing got burned. the boat is in tact and a-ok xD the whole thing would've been gone without the anti-grief stuff.


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh man I totally got myself an underground swag-pad. So full of awesome. 

Also lol gaddafi's grave.


----------



## Cain (Jan 9, 2012)

This is a server in the US, right?
'Cause I was thinking about maybe setting up a server based in Europe for the European members, as I get terrible lag on us servers :c


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 9, 2012)

Every time the server backs up now, which is often, all of advlog's history is wiped. :<
Also some commands like /toggledownfall and /banlist no longer work, which could be a problem.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 9, 2012)

Clayton said:


> *a tear goes down my face*
> i am disappoint.



I was referring to the crap that happened a couple days ago. 

Not sure if there is anything recent.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 10, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Every time the server backs up now, which is often, all of advlog's history is wiped. :<
> Also some commands like /toggledownfall and /banlist no longer work, which could be a problem.


I'm guessing something fucked up with one of the mods and crashed the server.  JamesB said the server was still running when he got home.  Maybe one of the mods is unstable or something.


qwert5 said:


> a whitelist sounds nice.
> it's also a good thing jamesb set up all those anti-griefing things. the  griefer dumped two buckets of lava right in the middle of my crops.  nothing got burned. the boat is in tact and a-ok xD the whole thing  would've been gone without the anti-grief stuff.


Well at least whoever is the griefer is a dumbass that doesn't realize nofirespread is on, cause the amount of damage done recently has been far less than that one time they burned down the whole ranch.


Crusader Mike said:


> I was referring to the crap that happened a couple days ago.
> 
> Not sure if there is anything recent.


I haven't seen anything recent thank goodness.


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 10, 2012)

I do have a US-based server myself with a 32 capacity (easily can support 50)...but... it's by word of mouth so far. We don't need a whitelist and everyone on it can be trusted.
There are preventatives in place too.


----------



## Ames (Jan 10, 2012)

Are the AdvLog logs still getting wiped?  I tried updating Bukkit and all the plugins.

Also, @Meadow, WorldEdit is installed because it's required by WorldGuard.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 10, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Are the AdvLog logs still getting wiped?  I tried updating Bukkit and all the plugins.
> 
> Also, @Meadow, WorldEdit is installed because it's required by WorldGuard.



Oh, thanks. 
I will check if advlog is working soon.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 10, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> I was referring to the crap that happened a couple days ago.
> 
> Not sure if there is anything recent.


*my tear sucks up*


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 10, 2012)

Advlog is still being wiped. :>


----------



## qwert5 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah only problem is the asshole killed all my animals. Eh while im a bit peeved about it, i guess it's not that big of a deal. I've got plenty of watermelon. But still, would be nice to have a steady supply of beef and pork, since they fill up more of your stomach.


----------



## Greyscale (Jan 10, 2012)

I've never had any issues with griefing, only creepers. >.<


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 11, 2012)

Does anyone have saddles?  I need to get the when pigs fly achievement.


----------



## Pine (Jan 11, 2012)

*ATTENTION
*
I have a Ventrilo server that I used for World of Warcraft and some other games, but my friends and I have barely been using it recently. Since I'm still paying for it I thought that I could put it to use since I still play a little bit of Minecraft.

IP: 216.6.236.7
Port: 3907

The max number of users that can be on it is 10.


----------



## Bliss (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't reach server? ;-;


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 11, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> Can't reach server? ;-;


Direct connect.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 11, 2012)

Pine said:


> *ATTENTION
> *
> I have a Ventrilo server that I used for World of Warcraft and some other games, but my friends and I have barely been using it recently. Since I'm still paying for it I thought that I could put it to use since I still play a little bit of Minecraft.
> 
> ...



I say that it is very critical that we all need to use this.

Also I want to listen to all of your sexy voices :>


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 11, 2012)

^I have no idea how to use a ventrillo server.


----------



## Bliss (Jan 11, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> ^I have no idea how to use a ventrillo server.


I don't even know what it is.


----------



## Ames (Jan 11, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> I don't even know what it is.



It's like TeamSpeak.

A mic chatroom of sorts.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 11, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> ^I have no idea how to use a ventrillo server.



D:
D:
D: 
learn! Wikipedia...or some shit lol


----------



## Pine (Jan 11, 2012)

For people that don't have Vent, you can download the client here: http://www.ventrilo.com/download.php
It's really easy to set up and use too.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 11, 2012)

I think I know whats causing advlog to be wiped. Everytime advlog saves the current logs and then exports them its history disappears. :>


----------



## Ames (Jan 11, 2012)

I turned automatic exporting off, is it fixed now?


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 11, 2012)

JamesB said:


> I turned automatic exporting off, is it fixed now?



It still looks like it isn't working. :C
When I try to use my advlog tools or type this into chat after advlog says its saved, there is no logs to be seen.











I dont know what to tell you. :U

Can any other OP's confirm this?

EDIT: It might be working, have to test it to see...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 11, 2012)

Seriously anybody have saddles?


----------



## Fay V (Jan 12, 2012)

hey guys. I decided I need more minecraft in my life. I'm going to join and be a hermit in the middle of nowhere :3


----------



## Aetius (Jan 12, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Seriously anybody have saddles?



I think I have some saddles in one of my chests.

Go ahead and take them if you find any.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 12, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> I think I have some saddles in one of my chests.
> 
> Go ahead and take them if you find any.


I got one already, also I added further onto the railtrack.  I added 100 blocks onto it, still need 300 to go.


----------



## DW_ (Jan 12, 2012)

1.1 is out, but I'm guessing the server plugins need to be updated before you update to server version 1.1? Balls, I just updated. ;-;


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 12, 2012)

TheDW said:


> 1.1 is out, but I'm guessing the server plugins need to be updated before you update to server version 1.1? Balls, I just updated. ;-;


I sure hope JamesB doesn't make a new map though, cause that'd suck to lose our stuff.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 12, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I got one already, also I added further onto the railtrack.  I added 100 blocks onto it, still need 300 to go.


Awesome 

also... who defiled gaddafi's tomb?? >:V


----------



## Bliss (Jan 12, 2012)

I updated and now it says 'outdated server!'. ;-;


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 12, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> I updated and now it says 'outdated server!'. ;-;


Can you downgrade?  Cause I don't know when JamesB is updating the mods, cause the minecraft update just came out so it's going to be at least a week or more until they update bukkit and all that.


Crusader Mike said:


> Awesome
> 
> also... who defiled gaddafi's tomb?? >:V


Damn you Libyan rebels!


----------



## Bliss (Jan 12, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Can you downgrade?


Edit: Nevermind, I figured something out.


----------



## morphology (Jan 12, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> Edit: Nevermind, I figured something out.



Edit: also figured it out.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 13, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Damn you Libyan rebels!



They stole his Jewgoldz....THOSE MONSTERS!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 13, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> They stole his Jewgoldz....THOSE MONSTERS!



[video=youtube;YbxRp6Dg_VQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbxRp6Dg_VQ&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Ames (Jan 13, 2012)

1.1 Bukkit isn't out yet and I'm going to be gone tomorrow, so do you guys want to switch back to the vanilla server for now or keep this current server (don't update until the new bukkit comes out)?


----------



## morphology (Jan 13, 2012)

I say keep this current server.  I dug a gigantic hole to the center of the earth and it would be a shame to lose it.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 13, 2012)

morphology said:


> I say keep this current server.  I dug a gigantic hole to the center of the earth and it would be a shame to lose it.



The map wont be changed, just all the mods and plugins on the server.


----------



## Cain (Jan 13, 2012)

Fuck it, I will join this server, although I'd most likely lag.

ONWARDS!

Oh, and is it bad I updated my MC to 1.1?

Edit:
My username is Jagged_Edge


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 13, 2012)

JamesB said:


> 1.1 Bukkit isn't out yet and I'm going to be gone tomorrow, so do you guys want to switch back to the vanilla server for now or keep this current server (don't update until the new bukkit comes out)?


Keep it back on minecraft 1.0 until the bukkit update is out and the rest of the mods as well otherwise we'll have griefer sprees.  As much as I want bow enchantments, I don't want some douche stealing my diamond tools.

2 votes against updating so far.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey can I make a request?
Is there a way to enable tnt by a particular user or such?
The reason being I've been digging for weeks underground and I've gotten sick of diggy diggy hole and want to go knight peculiar on my mineshafts.
It'd be strictly for mining purposes.


----------



## Ames (Jan 15, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey can I make a request?
> Is there a way to enable tnt by a particular user or such?
> The reason being I've been digging for weeks underground and I've gotten sick of diggy diggy hole and want to go knight peculiar on my mineshafts.
> It'd be strictly for mining purposes.



Nope, it's either on for the whole server or off for the whole server :<


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Nope, it's either on for the whole server or off for the whole server :<


Ugh... You should see how much I've dug, it would make honeydew proud.


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 15, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Nope, it's either on for the whole server or off for the whole server :<



I haven't been reading this too much, but if you're using WorldGuard, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 15, 2012)

So...are we going to use the ventrillo?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh hey CrusaderMike, I finished up the 1km train tracks.  There's a few segment gaps for the fort and npc village, but if you have two track pieces you can easily get the "on the road" achievement.

Also the monster farm thing seems to be miscalibrated; I'm standing next to the part where it crushes the monsters and the pistons seem to be going at random intervals.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2012)

WOOHOO!
Guess who just slayed the ender dragon and got it's egg?
Took forever, but it was worth it cause I have a bunch of high level enchantment items now.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 15, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> WOOHOO!
> Guess who just slayed the ender dragon and got it's egg?
> Took forever, but it was worth it cause I have a bunch of high level enchantment items now.



Is the egg attached to the ground? There are ways of making it drop as a resource.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Is the egg attached to the ground? There are ways of making it drop as a resource.


I used a piston, worked perfectly.  I now have the ender egg in my inventory.

BTW your monster farm is messed up, the timing of the pistons is way off and needs to be fixed.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 16, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I used a piston, worked perfectly.  I now have the ender egg in my inventory.
> 
> BTW your monster farm is messed up, the timing of the pistons is way off and needs to be fixed.



Yeah, that often happens. :<
Doesn't help that people keep changing the tick delay on all my repeaters.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 16, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Yeah, that often happens. :<
> Doesn't help that people keep changing the tick delay on all my repeaters.


Why not simplify it then?  The simplier the machine the less things can go wrong.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 16, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Why not simplify it then?  The simplier the machine the less things can go wrong.



There is no way to make a simplier redstone clock. The clock is the thing that keeps freezing. Maybe I need a more complicated one that wont freeze as much. :>


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 16, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> There is no way to make a simplier redstone clock. The clock is the thing that keeps freezing. Maybe I need a more complicated one that wont freeze as much. :>


Or reduce the number of moving parts?  Like only one side has pistons and the other side is just a wall?  Or change it to a drown trap?


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 16, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Or reduce the number of moving parts?  Like only one side has pistons and the other side is just a wall?  Or change it to a drown trap?



Making it single file wouldn't help. :>
And if it was a down trap you would still need pistons on the bottem for spiders.
I will see what I can do.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey CrusaderMike if you are wondering what the hell I'm doing, I'm starting to work on a town complete with a transit system and everything.  I'm going to bed cause I've been up for 3 days and need sleep, I'll finish it later on.


----------



## Cain (Jan 16, 2012)

I feel so lost :c.
I joined the server on Friday, but nobody was on. Can someone fill me in on what's happening/happened?


----------



## Aetius (Jan 16, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey CrusaderMike if you are wondering what the hell I'm doing, I'm starting to work on a town complete with a transit system and everything.  I'm going to bed cause I've been up for 3 days and need sleep, I'll finish it later on.



Damn, this is amazing news. I can help out in any way possible.



CannonFodder said:


> Oh hey CrusaderMike, I finished up the 1km train tracks. There's a few segment gaps for the fort and npc village, but if you have two track pieces you can easily get the "on the road" achievement.



Awesome! I will do my best to supply you with tracks and materials from now on!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 16, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Damn, this is amazing news. I can help out in any way possible.
> Awesome! I will do my best to supply you with tracks and materials from now on!


I'm mainly setting down the roadwork and that first so that it doesn't look like the ranch and instead looks like a actual town.

Sorry I was working on the transit system and had to salvage some of the track; it's still pretty close it just needs some more iron.  If I run into iron I'll rework it, I'm just focusing on the town.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 16, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Sorry I was working on the transit system and had to salvage some of the track; it's still pretty close it just needs some more iron.  If I run into iron I'll rework it, I'm just focusing on the town.



Its cool lol, we can always replace the tracks.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 16, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Its cool lol, we can always replace the tracks.


Alright.

Right now I'm working on a grid like structure with lots for the houses.


----------



## Draconas (Jan 17, 2012)

You guys should make a regularly updated map thing so people who are new to the server (like me) can figure out where there's a place to put a home without disturbing someone elses stuff


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 17, 2012)

Draconas said:


> You guys should make a regularly updated map thing so people who are new to the server (like me) can figure out where there's a place to put a home without disturbing someone elses stuff


Just find a plot of land and begin building, it's not like people lay claims on the land.


----------



## Draconas (Jan 18, 2012)

by chance does the time not advance when nobody's on the server? unless it's a huge coincidence that none of my crops have grown at all and it's still dark, like it was when I got off yesterday


----------



## Bliss (Jan 18, 2012)

What are these things I've been reading about? An economy, factions, PvP wars, land ownership...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 18, 2012)

Draconas said:


> by chance does the time not advance when nobody's on the server? unless it's a huge coincidence that none of my crops have grown at all and it's still dark, like it was when I got off yesterday


Time stops counting when nobody is on.


----------



## Draconas (Jan 18, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Time stops counting when nobody is on.



figured as much, maybe i should idle :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm 95% of the way done with the fort city.
I still need to make a flint generator, and build some houses.
CrusaderMike I moved the animals next to the farm on the inside, you can access it from the second story.  I made it that way to prevent any of them from escaping.
I'm going to make four generic houses for other people if they want and leave the rest of the lots empty.


----------



## Cain (Jan 19, 2012)

If anyone get's online in the server within the next hour or so, I'll be on ^_^


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 19, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> If anyone get's online in the server within the next hour or so, I'll be on ^_^


I got class.


----------



## Cain (Jan 19, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I got class.


:c
Minecraft in class :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 19, 2012)

I gotta work on my homework tonight so I can't work on I can't finish up the city tonight so I'll finish the basics tomorrow.

Also CrusaderMike I had a idea on how to bling the shit out of the fort, it's just going to take another week to finish up.


----------



## Cain (Jan 20, 2012)

Problem:
I joined the server today, and was building a 'shack' in a clearing, then I got blown up by a creeper. Right after that, I didn't respawn, but my game froze on the minecraft dirt background, with ambient in-game sound, then black.

If I close minecraft, then open it again, and join the server, I see myself briefly falling through nothing, with dropped dirt around (I'm guessing from the creeper's fallout), then freeze on the dirt background, then black, and repeat whenever I try to join the server.
WHAT IS THIS.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 20, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Also CrusaderMike I had a idea on how to bling the shit out of the fort, it's just going to take another week to finish up.



Yay pretty fort!

Zombie Gaddafi show be pleased.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Problem:
> I joined the server today, and was building a 'shack' in a clearing, then I got blown up by a creeper. Right after that, I didn't respawn, but my game froze on the minecraft dirt background, with ambient in-game sound, then black.
> 
> If I close minecraft, then open it again, and join the server, I see myself briefly falling through nothing, with dropped dirt around (I'm guessing from the creeper's fallout), then freeze on the dirt background, then black, and repeat whenever I try to join the server.
> WHAT IS THIS.


Ask JamesB to help.


----------



## Sriseru (Jan 22, 2012)

I've been away for awhile and am trying to log on, but I'm told that the server is outdated.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 22, 2012)

Sriseru said:


> I've been away for awhile and am trying to log on, but I'm told that the server is outdated.


It's because the server is still version 1.0, cause JamesB hasn't updated due to the fact bukkit 1.1 isn't out yet.

Somebody that plays 1.1 can you post a video showing the rest how to play a outdated server?


----------



## Sparxus (Jan 22, 2012)

My username is bambiookoo. They didn't have the one I wanted or any decent alternatives, so I made a random one and am seriously regretting it haha. Don't suppose there's anyway to change mine to Sparx on the server side is there? :3


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 22, 2012)

Sriseru said:


> I've been away for awhile and am trying to log on, but I'm told that the server is outdated.



Here is the 1.0, "minecraft.jar" file.
http://www.mediafire.com/?vg2vm4hu2zb7tfh

Just delete your current minecraft.jar file and put this one in and rename it.
This will break some client mods though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2012)

Apparently the server is down :\


----------



## Whorse (Jan 24, 2012)

LadyGaga_
God help me


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 25, 2012)

There are a few things not working on the server at this time. I would like some input from other OP's. :<

The commands /banlist and /banlist ips. I have no idea why these dont work, started happening when we got all these mods.
The /give command doesn't have the option to set a damage value.
AdvLog still is broken.


----------



## Whorse (Jan 25, 2012)

umm it says your server is outdated? so i can't join lol ?


----------



## Ames (Jan 25, 2012)

Server's updated for MC 1.1


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 25, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Server's updated for MC 1.1


Oh sweet!


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Jan 25, 2012)

Checked out that server, it's amazing lol.  Same name as I use here.  Made an island that says BOB on the top of it until I can get situated.


----------



## morphology (Jan 25, 2012)

I realized I never posted my Minecraft name to add to the list. XD

Labrynthine


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 25, 2012)

morphology said:


> I realized I never posted my Minecraft name to add to the list. XD
> 
> Labrynthine


I was wondering who Labrynthine was.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 25, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Server's updated for MC 1.1



FUCK TO THE YEAH!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry I haven't worked to much on blinging the fort out CrusaderMike, it turns out this week I've had more homework than I thought I was going to have; not to mention I got a new mp3 player yesterday and since it doesn't play flv I'm having to convert my stuff to mpeg4 and I have a ton of stuff that has to go through before I can play tonight, otherwise I'll lag like crazy.
*looks at eta*
Yeah it won't be until midnight until it's done all the way, that's how much stuff I have.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 25, 2012)

We can finally fix greiffed animals atleast. ^^;

Advlog still seems to not work. :<
I think its got something to do with when it saves its current logs.
If you see this JamesB, try it for yourself. Maybe there is a setting I got wrong or something. :>


----------



## Xeno (Jan 25, 2012)

Just logged on for the first time in awhile, and it appears somebody has taken my chest and bed :c


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone have wolves? They can breed now. x3
Someone needs to find a new jungle biome. 



Mike the fox said:


> Just logged on for the first time in awhile, and it appears somebody has taken my chest and bed :c



How long ago since you were last on?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Anyone have wolves? They can breed now. x3
> Someone needs to find a new jungle biome.
> 
> 
> ...


We still need 2 wolves, a cow, 2 pigs in the fort.
However that's a very far distance.


----------



## Xeno (Jan 26, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Anyone have wolves? They can breed now. x3
> Someone needs to find a new jungle biome.
> 
> 
> ...


Before now, a month or 2 ago? I'm not really sure I just know it's been awhile


----------



## morphology (Jan 27, 2012)

Does Lockett only allow the locking of chests, or can we lock doors too?  I saw a door that had a sign on it out in the desert.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2012)

morphology said:


> Does Lockett only allow the locking of chests, or can we lock doors too?  I saw a door that had a sign on it out in the desert.


*edit*
Nope.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 27, 2012)

morphology said:


> Does Lockett only allow the locking of chests, or can we lock doors too?  I saw a door that had a sign on it out in the desert.



You can lock doors, but it is pointless because someone could just go through your wall to enter your house.

http://forums.bukkit.org/threads/se...est-and-door-lock-no-databases-588-1597.4336/

EDIT:






Such a productive day, and its only 8 AM. :V

I made a mistake about wolves breeding, they can only breed in the 1.2 snapshot version of minecraft. :C


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2012)

OH MY GOD!
Minecraft 1.2 will have cats and kitties!


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 1, 2012)

So I just got a crazy idea. I'm going to turn the valley(s) in my little mountain range into a giant system of lakes, dams, and include working spillways. :3


----------



## qwert5 (Feb 1, 2012)

ahh yes server has updated! i can play again xD


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 2, 2012)

Whoever Spispartan is, im going to remove you house thing soon because it is literally under my house and I want to build there now.

It looks like he might not play anymore though.


----------



## Cain (Feb 2, 2012)

Is anyone still on? I'd actually like to get started on the server ^_^


----------



## Cain (Feb 2, 2012)

Dear god, Treacle, your house is like a florescent eyesore.


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;7n0H2D_zP1c]http://youtu.be/7n0H2D_zP1c[/video]

I feel inadequate as a minecraft builder now.



Anyone feel like helping me build something crazy?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Is anyone still on? I'd actually like to get started on the server ^_^


I'm still on, I just couldn't play the last week cause of the crapton of homework I got slammed with.


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 3, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Dear god, Treacle, your house is like a florescent eyesore.



Got a problem with big grey cubes, bro? :V


----------



## Cain (Feb 3, 2012)

W00T.
Moved into the fort, and started to make my house purdy. Including a giant 'JE' on my roof. 
Also, who owns the lighthouse by the fort?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> W00T.
> Moved into the fort, and started to make my house purdy. Including a giant 'JE' on my roof.
> Also, who owns the lighthouse by the fort?


I don't know who made the lighthouse actually, I think CrusaderMike?


I may expand the fort even further, but it won't be for a few days.  I have to get the cobblestone first, flatten out the land even further, and then build.


----------



## Cain (Feb 3, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't know who made the lighthouse actually, I think CrusaderMike?


I kinda went out on a limb and 'improved' it. xD


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> I kinda went out on a limb and 'improved' it. xD


I've been working on improving the fort for a while myself.  I was saying that it was only going to take a week a while back, but it's become more a long term project.  You can see what I've done actually, I built the entire back portion of the fort.

My long term goal is to have the entire island as a city, I'm only about halfway done.


----------



## Cain (Feb 3, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I've been working on improving the fort for a while myself.  I was saying that it was only going to take a week a while back, but it's become more a long term project.  You can see what I've done actually, I built the entire back portion of the fort.
> 
> My long term goal is to have the entire island as a city, I'm only about halfway done.


I could help, if you'd like.
 As you saw with my house, I'm 'into' aesthetics :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> I could help, if you'd like.
> As you saw with my house, I'm 'into' aesthetics :V


Just do whatever you want really, I'm not going to be upset if you tinker with my work.
The main things I'm trying to keep constant is have a wall so monsters can't get in, and have a grid structure so that everyone's plots of land are organized, and keep it level; as well as a second floor with the bridges.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 3, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't know who made the lighthouse actually, I think CrusaderMike?



I built the lighthouse a few months ago, you guys are free to do whatever you want with it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> I built the lighthouse a few months ago, you guys are free to do whatever you want with it.


What do you want to do with the fort?

I'm primarily working on expanding it, but that's just the basic stuff.
I'd like to keep the grid structure that I've been using though.

I'm going to be on later though.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 3, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> What do you want to do with the fort?
> 
> I'm primarily working on expanding it, but that's just the basic stuff.
> I'd like to keep the grid structure that I've been using though.
> ...



You guys can do as much as you want with it, It is yours now

I can help build the railroad system that is going to the other continent.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> You guys can do as much as you want with it, It is yours now
> 
> I can help build the railroad system that is going to the other continent.


You don't want to build your home in the fort? :'(


Right now I have enough iron for the railroad to reach the other continent, but not enough gold for powered rails.
Which way is the other continent anyhow?
Coordinates?


----------



## Waffles (Feb 3, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> You don't want to build your home in the fort? :'(
> 
> 
> Right now I have enough iron for the railroad to reach the other continent, but not enough gold for powered rails.
> ...



I have like, 15 gold blocks. aka, something like hundreds of gold. 
I'll trade some for lapiz blocks! :'3


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2012)

Waffles said:


> I have like, 15 gold blocks. aka, something like hundreds of gold.
> I'll trade some for lapiz blocks! :'3


Nevermind I have enough gold now.
I've been working on collecting materials for expanding the fort further and I've got enough gold.

My long term plan is to expand the fort so that it's a entire city, buildings, furniture and everything included.
I still have a month of work left.


----------



## Cain (Feb 4, 2012)

Where's the fort's mine? I can't seem to find it. xD

Edit: Nvm, found it.

Edit 2: Why is there a Ghadaffi tomb in the mine?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Edit 2: Why is there a Ghadaffi tomb in the mine?



... omfg im dying


----------



## Cain (Feb 4, 2012)

Clayton said:


> ... omfg im dying


wha


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> wha



Hhahaha that's so hilarious
Probably JamesB or Crusader Mike did that


----------



## Cain (Feb 4, 2012)

Clayton said:


> Hhahaha that's so hilarious
> Probably JamesB or Crusader Mike did that


Oh, right. There was a name on one of the signs, but I can't remember. There's also one saying that if you touch ghadaffi's jewgoldz above his tomb, it will explode.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 4, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> There's also one saying that if you touch ghadaffi's jewgoldz above his tomb, it will explode.


RIP The Brotherly Leader. 



CannonFodder said:


> You don't want to build your home in the fort? :'(



Ohh I can do that lol, I thought you wanted to know if I still wanted the fort or it was still mine. 

Maybe I will build a North Korean embassy :V


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Oh, right. There was a name on one of the signs, but I can't remember. There's also one saying that if you touch ghadaffi's jewgoldz above his tomb, it will explode.



HAHAHA this is so amazing

anybody know how the labor camp people are doing? I havent been on the server in a while


----------



## Aetius (Feb 4, 2012)

Clayton said:


> HAHAHA this is so amazing
> 
> anybody know how the labor camp people are doing? I havent been on the server in a while



Ohh man I haven't been back to the Testifolk concentration camp in months.

I hope they didn't starve to death : /


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Ohh man I haven't been back to the Testifolk concentration camp in months.
> 
> I hope they didn't starve to death : /


I thought you fed them :/
Ruh-roh.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 4, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I thought you fed them :/
> Ruh-roh.



I dont even know where the camp is anymore x3


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> I dont even know where the camp is anymore x3


Did you zombie proof the testificate concentration camp?  If not we may have a outbreak.

Speaking of zombies there's a left 4 dead mod for minecraft now.
It's in beta though.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 4, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Speaking of zombies there's a left 4 dead mod for minecraft now.
> It's in beta though.



Seems pretty interesting, but I am curious how it works out in mine craft.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Seems pretty interesting, but I am curious how it works out in mine craft.


Turns up the instance of towns so that the entire world is one continous town, always night and gives you guns.
It's only in beta though.


----------



## Cain (Feb 4, 2012)

There's a labor camp?!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> There's a labor camp?!


...We kinda forgot to feed them.


----------



## Cain (Feb 5, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> ...We kinda forgot to feed them.


What the heck's a labor camp on minecraft? D:


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2012)

I practically doubled the size of the fort last night, I plan on keeping increasing the size of the fort until it fills the island.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 5, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> What the heck's a labor camp on minecraft? D:



Right now we have three in the server.

The Zoophile Death Camp.
The Testifolk Concentration Camp.
The Undesirables Work Readiness camp/Underground Gulag. 

Camps are fun to build :v


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 6, 2012)

Good news, I miscalculated how much land there is to flatten, so I should be done with building the fort's walls on tuesday or wedsnday.

Once I'm done with that I'll begin working on all the stuff I wanted to build.


----------



## Ames (Feb 6, 2012)

So I've been thinking, do you guys want a render of the map?  

It would be pretty nifty, as one of the servers I used to play on did a routine render.  It's very helpful for those who want to plan out locations to build, or even construct an infrastructure of roads/railroads.

However, I can also see the render being exploited by griefers to grief stuff people built far from spawn solely to avoid this problem.  What do you guys think?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 6, 2012)

JamesB said:


> So I've been thinking, do you guys want a render of the map?
> 
> It would be pretty nifty, as one of the servers I used to play on did a routine render.  It's very helpful for those who want to plan out locations to build, or even construct an infrastructure of roads/railroads.
> 
> However, I can also see the render being exploited by griefers to grief stuff people built far from spawn solely to avoid this problem.  What do you guys think?


Yeah don't render, that's why I moved to the fort in the first place to avoid griefers.


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd like a render, i'm also not worried about griefers seeing as i'm in the process of strip mining a mountain range.


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 7, 2012)

The dynmap real-time render map mod thing would be cool.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> The dynmap real-time render map mod thing would be cool.


I'm still opposed to it cause some of us moved away to not get griefed and I don't want the griefer to have a map leading them right to my work.

*edit*
I've finished up the outer walls of the fort finally.  I need a break.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 7, 2012)

JamesB said:


> So I've been thinking, do you guys want a render of the map?
> 
> It would be pretty nifty, as one of the servers I used to play on did a routine render.  It's very helpful for those who want to plan out locations to build, or even construct an infrastructure of roads/railroads.
> 
> However, I can also see the render being exploited by griefers to grief stuff people built far from spawn solely to avoid this problem.  What do you guys think?



Im all for it.


----------



## Cain (Feb 7, 2012)

CF, I gotta check out the fort as soon as I can, it sounds... _Magnificent._


----------



## Cain (Feb 7, 2012)

Whoa, CF. I love the improvements you've made.
What's up with the super-long bridge thing that keeps going and going? I'm still in the middle of it, and can't see the fort or the other end xD


----------



## Aetius (Feb 7, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Whoa, CF. I love the improvements you've made.
> What's up with the super-long bridge thing that keeps going and going? I'm still in the middle of it, and can't see the fort or the other end xD



That is the bridge to the other continent, which I still need to build rails on. 

There is a small underground settlement on the other side that James and I built.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> That is the bridge to the other continent, which I still need to build rails on.
> 
> There is a small underground settlement on the other side that James and I built.


Only problem is I don't know where the other continent is.
Next time you are on I'll give you some rails so you can finish it, cause I tried finding that settlement you were talking about and can't find it.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 7, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Only problem is I don't know where the other continent is.
> Next time you are on I'll give you some rails so you can finish it, cause I tried finding that settlement you were talking about and can't find it.



Its just straight ahead and very very far.

You might run on some islands that some people have built on months ago.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Its just straight ahead and very very far.
> 
> You might run on some islands that some people have built on months ago.


What are the coordinates?
I have a idea for a fast transit system, but I have to have the _*EXACT*_ coordinates.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 7, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> What are the coordinates?
> I have a idea for a fast transit system, but I have to have the _*EXACT*_ coordinates.



No idea.

The way I reached the other Continent was sailing in a single direction south.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> No idea.
> 
> The way I reached the other Continent was sailing in a single direction south.


The idea I had was to create a track system in the nether.
It'd take 1/7th of the track amount needed otherwise and once I have the portals to the other continent and the fort the current track system will be obsolete.
If I build a new track system that way to reach the fort would only take 77 pieces of track, which would take much less time.

However if it's not too far off then I'll just continue the track, cause I need the "on the rail" achievement anyways.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2012)

Ugh yeah if you want me to finish the transcontinential railroad please for the love of whatever deity you believe in tell me the exact coordinates!
I was working on trying to find it and I got so lost that the only way to get back was to drown.
I lost a diamond armor, diamond sword and a diamond pickaxe just to get back ;~;
We really need to allow people to teleport home.


----------



## Ames (Feb 8, 2012)

So, render or no render?



CannonFodder said:


> We really need to allow people to teleport home.



And do you guys want a warp plugin?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2012)

JamesB said:


> So, render or no render?
> 
> And do you guys want a warp plugin?


1 against render
2 for render

I'd be happy with just being able to teleport home.


----------



## Cain (Feb 8, 2012)

...
WHY IS THERE A GIANT HOLE IN THE SIDE OF MY HOUSE.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> ...
> WHY IS THERE A GIANT HOLE IN THE SIDE OF MY HOUSE.


Oh shit I forgot about that, a snowman ran into a creeper.


----------



## Waffles (Feb 8, 2012)

1) I want a render.
And god yes, HOME WARPS PLEASE D: But make them like, limited in some way or something. (I'm just tired of going out mining and getting lost all the damn time, even with compasses....)


----------



## Cain (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm for the render. It might lead to an increase in griefers, but it's heck of a lot easier to navigate with.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2012)

Waffles said:


> 1) I want a render.
> And god yes, HOME WARPS PLEASE D: But make them like, limited in some way or something. (I'm just tired of going out mining and getting lost all the damn time, even with compasses....)


Oh yeah, definitely have it limited though.  I'd prefer it to* just* being able to teleport home.
If players could teleport anywhere then that would make the server wide open to grief attacks.


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 9, 2012)

Managed to fill in my valley, got a giant cavern now. Just need to clean out some more dirt, and cover the roof with smooth stone... and keep digging my epic pit.

Then dwarf fortress time.


----------



## Ames (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry bout the server being down, apartment cut power to the room the modem's in for some odd reason.


----------



## Fanzy_Dockal (Feb 10, 2012)

I vouch for this servers Goodness.


----------



## Ames (Feb 10, 2012)

Waypoint plugin now working, 

/home set to set home
/home to teleport home


----------



## Waffles (Feb 10, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Waypoint plugin now working,
> 
> /home set to set home
> /home to teleport home



Thank you!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2012)

it says I don't have permission to tp home.

*zombie spawns on track*
*cannonfodder jumps out*
*zombie gets stuck in the minecart*
*zombie and cart go careening of into the distance*
BEST GLITCH EVER!


Hark I doth hitteth land.
I think I've finally arrived at my destination or close by.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 11, 2012)

I spent many hours Beautifying the former "imperialist den" known as the Ranch Farm.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 11, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> I spent many hours Beautifying the former "imperialist den" known as the Ranch Farm.


At this point the only reason for the ranch is the xp farm, mob farm and the end portal and all the sand.


----------



## Fezzy (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm always up for some wood punching  My username is Fezzy


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 12, 2012)

So apparently I can't set home, or access the Nether now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2012)

Greyscale said:


> So apparently I can't set home, or access the Nether now.


I can't set home either, but I can go in the nether.


Fezzy said:


> I'm always up for some wood punching  My username is Fezzy


Just make sure not to kill the farm animals and if you grab some wheat make sure to replant.


----------



## Waffles (Feb 13, 2012)

Someone went around putting Korea signs and flags all over people's shit. Also, all of the sheep got out, it seems.
I don't know who did it, but please, don't do that shit without asking ._.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 13, 2012)

Waffles said:


> Someone went around putting Korea signs and flags all over people's shit.


Do you even need to ask.  I'll give you a hint, he has a korea fetish.


Waffles said:


> Also, all of the sheep got out, it seems.


Probably the same griefer douchebag.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 13, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Do you even need to ask.  I'll give you a hint, he has a korea fetish.



:3 :3


----------



## Ames (Feb 13, 2012)

Hm sethome was working before...

Looks like permissions plugin was borked, should be fixed now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 13, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Hm sethome was working before...
> 
> Looks like permissions plugin was borked, should be fixed now.


Sweet, I'm going to play later.  I don't want to overdose and have minecraft nom nom nomming all of my free time.


----------



## Cain (Feb 13, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> :3 :3


Mike, if you defaced my house I will slap you with wheat.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 13, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Mike, if you defaced my house I will slap you with wheat.



Defaced? Or empowered with the thoughts of Juche?


----------



## Draconas (Feb 13, 2012)

I managed to set a home location, but I cant tp to it


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 13, 2012)

Still can't access the Nether, which is a bit annoying as I need a ton of glowstone. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh sweet next update the maximum height is going to be increased by a factor of three.

That means people will be able to make skyscrapers and stuff like in low orbit.

Also zombies can break down doors.


----------



## Ames (Feb 15, 2012)

Is the nether working now?  I think I fixed the problem.



CannonFodder said:


> Oh sweet next update the maximum height is going to be increased by a factor of three.
> 
> That means people will be able to make skyscrapers and stuff like in low orbit.
> 
> Also zombies can break down doors.



We should make a space station. :V

Wait zombies can break down ALL doors?  Even iron ones?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 15, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Wait zombies can break down ALL doors?  Even iron ones?


It takes quite a while for them to break down iron doors.


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 15, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Is the nether working now?  I think I fixed the problem.



Still borked for me.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 15, 2012)

Who wants to help me build a DPRK space station after 1.2? :v


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 15, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Who wants to help me build a DPRK space station after 1.2? :v


Fuck that, I'm building this once the server is updated-


----------



## morphology (Feb 15, 2012)

So are we gonna keep the world and find some way to convert it so it can spawn jungles?  or are we going to start fresh and transplant our structures to a new world?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 16, 2012)

morphology said:


> So are we gonna keep the world and find some way to convert it so it can spawn jungles?  or are we going to start fresh and transplant our structures to a new world?


I don't know honestly.
I vote just leave it be cause not having jungles isn't that big of a loss.


----------



## Ames (Feb 16, 2012)

Greyscale said:


> Still borked for me.



What does it say when you try to use a portal?  Does it say you don't have sufficient permission or something like that?


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 16, 2012)

JamesB said:


> What does it say when you try to use a portal?  Does it say you don't have sufficient permission or something like that?



Yeah. "You do not have permission to access this world"


----------



## morphology (Feb 16, 2012)

But if we leave it at 1.1, won't we also miss out on all the other world changes, such as improved mob AI, new mobs, new ceiling height, new lighting block (Redstone Lantern) etc?


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm all for starting a new world at some point. All the structures i've made take a week at tops to recreate, and now that I know what i'm doing I can pull off more epic and cleaner designs.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 16, 2012)

Greyscale said:


> I'm all for starting a new world at some point. All the structures* i've made take a week* at tops to recreate, and now that I know what i'm doing I can pull off more epic and cleaner designs.


It'd take me two months to rebuild :\
I've build a ton of stuff.

Soo... HELL NO TO RESTARTING.
I've built a entire town, so hell to fucking no.


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 16, 2012)

We might not need to restart. Maybe the map file will be able to be converted when the update actually happens. I think we should keep this map file. If we cant covert it, James could try making a backup of the file we have now and try copying everything that is on the map now to a new map with the same seed with worldedit. This would probably make a seed mismatch though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 16, 2012)

This is the beginning to the subway to get to the fort, it's in the ranch and be found easy-




Here's pictures of the actual fort-
















Here's aerial views of it-







It's so large that I couldn't get it to fully render, but you get the idea.

P.s. note to self, don't ever build a flat city through a mountain.

*Plots of land still available to those willing to swear allegiance to our glorious city!*

Also you may want to hop out of the minecart before it loops around the city, the railway is going to the other continent as well, but it's not finished.  If you don't hop out then you will be speeding off into the sunset.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 16, 2012)

There's a city? I'm setup in the middle of nowhere (see: too lazy to leave spawn), didn't know about this newfangled townshipness stuff.


----------



## Demensa (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks pretty awesome! I think I'll join up if that's alright. Username is demensa


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 16, 2012)

Demensa said:


> Looks pretty awesome! I think I'll join up if that's alright. Username is demensa





Metalmeerkat said:


> There's a city? I'm setup in the middle of nowhere (see: too lazy to leave spawn), didn't know about this newfangled townshipness stuff.


Just look for that building in the first image at the ranch and keep following the track, it's a long walk without a minecart. It's the second stop, after the one titled npc village.  Just keep going and going and you'll run into it eventually.

There's still ten spots of land left, just be careful where you dig cause the city is larger than the island and if you aren't careful you're going for a swim.

Just make sure that if you take wheat or such to replant.  Also please don't kill the animals.


----------



## Ames (Feb 16, 2012)

Nether's fixed now.

Also yeah I don't plan on starting a new map when the update hits.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 16, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Also yeah I don't plan on starting a new map when the update hits.


Thank you.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 18, 2012)

There are easier ways into my house than coming up through the floor, Jagged X3


----------



## Cain (Feb 18, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> There are easier ways into my house than coming up through the floor, Jagged X3


xD Yeah I probably should have mentioned, I'm starting to make a kinda mini-metro within the fort, or at least an underground walkway of some sorts. xD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 18, 2012)

Do you guys use like vent, xfire, skype, or anything? Think that'd be really cool but that's just me.


----------



## shteev (Feb 18, 2012)

Minecraft servers down, cannot log in.

When they're up I'll join.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 18, 2012)

shteev said:


> Minecraft servers down, cannot log in.
> 
> When they're up I'll join.


I'll join when it's back up, later today.


Scotty1700 said:


> Do you guys use like vent, xfire, skype, or anything? Think that'd be really cool but that's just me.


I don't, you might check with the other players.


Jagged Edge said:


> xD Yeah I probably should have mentioned, I'm starting to make a kinda mini-metro within the fort, or at least an underground walkway of some sorts. xD


WAIT! Carefull where you are digging otherwise this will happen under my house-
[video=youtube;XCDKJQ3Z8bU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCDKJQ3Z8bU[/video]


----------



## Infinity_Flat (Feb 18, 2012)

Just joined the server for the first time; it's pretty cool, I'll probably come back later. My account's name is Instinct123


----------



## FiiCoon (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey guys I wanna join the cool kids. My username is FiiCoon.


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 19, 2012)

iiPezzer came back I think and griefed some things I believe...
He was banned before the update when we lost the ban file but I have now banned him again, atleast for now.
There is no proof that I can see on advlog because I don't think it is working, but there have been complaints.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 19, 2012)

*edit*
nope.


----------



## Draconas (Feb 20, 2012)

FiiCoon said:


> Hey guys I wanna join the cool kids. My username is *FiiCoon*.





TreacleFox said:


> *iiPezzer* came back I think and griefed some things I believe...
> He was banned before the update when we lost the ban file but I have now banned him again, atleast for now.
> There is no proof that I can see on advlog because I don't think it is working, but there have been complaints.



I spy with my little eye, two names that have two i's, coincidence?


----------



## Ames (Feb 20, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> iiPezzer came back I think and griefed some things I believe...
> He was banned before the update when we lost the ban file but I have now banned him again, atleast for now.
> There is no proof that I can see on advlog because I don't think it is working, but there have been complaints.



Just looking at the chat logs, yeah iiPezzer has been confirmed griefing.  Updated AdvLog, hopefully it's fixed now.

Also, @UrsaArcadeus, no this is not a furries-only server.  Whoever wants to can play on it.  Don't try to shoo players away from the server if they're not a furry.


----------



## Cain (Feb 20, 2012)

D:

Did this iiPezzer grief the fort?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 20, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> D:
> 
> Did this iiPezzer grief the fort?


I doubt he even knows it exists.
*edit*
The fort is fine.

And next time madozzy is on can someone tell him that yes he can use that land.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 20, 2012)

Do we need the snowmen in town? Just asking because they keep pissing off the occasional spawning creepers.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 20, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> Do we need the snowmen in town? Just asking because they keep pissing off the occasional spawning creepers.



ALL SNOWMEN ARE NECESSARY!


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 20, 2012)

Agreed, but keep them locked up in a basement where they belong with the other . . . "toys".


----------



## Cain (Feb 20, 2012)

To 'creeper44' 
I've found your little hidey-hole and mineshaft.

Would you care to explain why you have one in the middle of the fort?

-Jagged


----------



## Mikesta~ (Feb 20, 2012)

Can you appeal bans? iiPezzer got ban for helping OllyWard move out. OllyWard himself said this, but iiPezzer still got banned?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 20, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> Agreed, but keep them locked up in a basement where they belong with the other . . . "toys".



they are a strong purebred line of snowmen birthed from my very loins. its necessary that they live in the town


edit: maybe me n my hoe soundbot will come on and play sometime after if ix my comp up a bit
we got in a marital fight and he moved out of our house so i demolished it and made a boss hoise w/ a basemnt but got bored playing without him in my house so i stopped opaying for a bit

when i come bck.. i will make that slut hoe bitch live in my basement


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 20, 2012)

Mikesta~ said:


> Can you appeal bans? iiPezzer got ban for helping OllyWard move out. OllyWard himself said this, but iiPezzer still got banned?


People with ii in their username are from a griefing clan, and iiPezzer has been caught griefing in the past.

And miraculously after his first ban the griefing attacks stopped.  What a fucking miracle.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 20, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> To 'creeper44'
> I've found your little hidey-hole and mineshaft.
> 
> Would you care to explain why you have one in the middle of the fort?
> ...


Who's creeper44? Sounds familiar.


----------



## Cain (Feb 20, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Who's creeper44? Sounds familiar.


I don't know but his 'lil 'getup' looks awful griefer-like.


----------



## Ames (Feb 20, 2012)

Mikesta~ said:


> Can you appeal bans? iiPezzer got ban for helping OllyWard move out. OllyWard himself said this, but iiPezzer still got banned?



06:11 AM [INFO] <Mikzta> Too late for what? 
06:11 AM [INFO] <OllyWard> find my house 
06:11 AM [INFO] <Mikzta> Wha? 
06:12 AM [INFO] <OllyWard> Your bro greifed ma cave 
06:12 AM [INFO] <Mikzta> Does he even mknow wher it is? 
06:12 AM [INFO] <Mikzta> where 
06:12 AM [INFO] <OllyWard> before he could though all my valubles are moved away 
06:12 AM [INFO] <Mikzta> * 
06:12 AM [INFO] <OllyWard> and yes 


06:42 AM [INFO] <iiPezzer> lol fat ginger prick 
06:43 AM [INFO] <OllyWard> Really that's the best you got? 
06:43 AM [INFO] <iiPezzer> no 
06:43 AM [INFO] <iiPezzer> but you are fat and ginger so its not an insult 
06:43 AM [INFO] <OllyWard> I was going say 
06:44 AM [INFO] <OllyWard> Come to church 
06:45 AM [INFO] <OllyWard> Can't sorry 
06:45 AM [INFO] <Mikzta> Why not? 
06:46 AM [INFO] <OllyWard> Said i wouldn'y 
06:46 AM [INFO] <OllyWard> wouldn't 
06:46 AM [INFO] <Mikzta> Is it Ursa's place aswell? 
06:46 AM [INFO] <OllyWard> it's near 
06:47 AM [INFO] <OllyWard> Your bro still hasn't killed me 
06:47 AM [INFO] <iiPezzer> you think i care? 
*06:48 AM [INFO] <OllyWard> Well you are a greifer 
06:48 AM [INFO] <iiPezzer> i know 
*
Oh gee idk man


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been on lately, I won't be able to play tonight either.
I should be able to play tomorrow, friday and the weekend.
I'm having to cut down on my minecraft to primarily just the weekends so I don't get overwhelmed with my school projects, not to mention I really haven't drawn anything for fun as of late and I need to get back to that.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 23, 2012)

Somebody STOLE THE FUCKING TRACKS FROM MY METRO.

Who ever is the babyfuck that took my tracks is going to be permabanned.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Somebody STOLE THE FUCKING TRACKS FROM MY METRO.
> 
> Who ever is the babyfuck that took my tracks is going to be permabanned.


Ouch, I don't have enough tracks to replace them either.
Is there any way you can find out the douchebag?


----------



## Aetius (Feb 23, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Is there any way you can find out the douchebag?



Not sure.

Can we use logs or BB stick?


----------



## Cain (Feb 23, 2012)

Shit, someone's stealing tracks? From the -entire- metro line? D:


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Not sure.
> 
> Can we use logs or BB stick?


I don't know, I don't even know what BB stick is.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 23, 2012)

BigBrother?


----------



## Aetius (Feb 23, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Shit, someone's stealing tracks? From the -entire- metro line? D:



Well half of it so far : /


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> BigBrother?


At this point it's the best option.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 23, 2012)

Do you need iron or gold CM?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> Do you need iron or gold CM?


If half the track is gone then we need both.

I don't have much left after building so much track and to be honest I'm not going to rebuild the track again, that took for fucking ever first time around.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, if you need anything you can just take it out of my house. You can mine those iron/gold blocks, I'm just too lazy to do it right now.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 23, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> Do you need iron or gold CM?



Its okay dude, I could use the materials I saved up for the continental railway.

Thank you for offering though : )


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2012)

Who votes yes for big brother?

Douchebags even killed the chickens.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 23, 2012)

I wasn't voting for Bigbrother, I was clarifying that BB stick == Big Brother tool. 
Not that I have problems with BB, I love it. Only annoying thing was that it was occasionally prone to deleting records at bad times, but it's been a while since I last used it.


----------



## Cain (Feb 23, 2012)

Man that SUCKS.

Yeah, BB!

I'd prefer BB over some assholes taking shit.


----------



## Ames (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm down for any logging/griefer rollback plugin that reliably works and isn't a complete pain in the ass to get working.

I looked up BB, and it seems to no longer be active?

I also looked at Hawkeye before, but couldn't get it working (stupid SQL server).

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Draconas (Feb 23, 2012)

Someone took all of my crops, even the melon sprigs.


----------



## Cain (Feb 23, 2012)

Draconas said:


> Someone took all of my crops, even the melon sprigs.


What an ASS.

Oh, and CannonFodder, would you support me in changing the entire makeup of the fort to stone bricks instead of cobblestone? Cobblestone just seems so..._drab._ 
You needn't help, just an approval and I'd get on it. (Okay maybe some coal to help fire the cobblestone to stone)


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> What an ASS.
> 
> Oh, and CannonFodder, would you support me in changing the entire makeup of the fort to stone bricks instead of cobblestone? Cobblestone just seems so..._drab._
> You needn't help, just an approval and I'd get on it. (Okay maybe some coal to help fire the cobblestone to stone)


You can change the fort to stone.
I can't really do it cause I'm busy as of late, which is why I haven't been on, and I won't have enough time.

I'm not sure how much coal I have, I'll have to check.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2012)

We MAY have found the griefer, apparently under a building near the fort is a spire labelled "the spire" and below it is a very long railtrack that may be stolen tracks.
If we find out who made the spire we may have found our culprit, KitRuppel found it.  He doesn't remember where it was, but if somebody finds it find out who built it and there MIGHT be our griefer.
The trapdoor to reach it is by the fort with a fence around it, try looking for a fence with a trapdoor.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 23, 2012)

i vote for.. idk.. whats it called
ughh what is that thing called.. where it.. you gotta.. approve of people to come in the server...
uggghh what is it.. the name is escaping me..
OH
whitelist


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2012)

^If we find the spire Kit found we find the griefer, we just need someone with moderator priviliges to zoom around to find it.
Correction it's a sandstone spire by the spawn.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 23, 2012)

Let me do this CF

Coordinates for the Spire are : 723, 64, -543
There is an underground railway linking the Spire to a hidden trapdoor at coordinates 441, 65, -548 (just outside of spawn)

You're welcome


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 23, 2012)

Ugh... The tower belongs to Fannae, someone needs to find out if he did steal the track.
Who is Fannae anyhow?


----------



## Cain (Feb 23, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Let me do this CF
> 
> Coordinates for the Spire are : 723, 64, -543
> There is an underground railway linking the Spire to a hidden trapdoor at coordinates 441, 65, -548 (just outside of spawn)
> ...


Nice job kit!

Now I'm glad I got you to move into the fort 

Edit: Well I found the 'hidden' trapdoor, and started going along the tracks, then I found there was a part which went off into an underground chasm. Shortly afterwards I got shot with an arrow into lava and died. FUCK.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Nice job kit!
> 
> Now I'm glad I got you to move into the fort
> 
> Edit: Well I found the 'hidden' trapdoor, and started going along the tracks, then I found there was a part which went off into an underground chasm. Shortly afterwards I got shot with an arrow into lava and died. FUCK.


Hopefully if it is Fannae we can prevent more griefing.
While it's not 100% certain it's him, having stolen tracks in his house is pretty damning.

Someone that moderates the server give him a warning or such that he can't go around stealing track.


----------



## Cain (Feb 24, 2012)

I tried to go and get my items back.
 Nada. 

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

rageface.jpg


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> I tried to go and get my items back.
> Nada.
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
> ...


Lava destroys items.


----------



## Cain (Feb 24, 2012)

Okay, to all those in the fort, I've placed a storage box outside my house on the ground floor (the house with the J.E on the roof and a wheat/tree/sugarcane farm out front). Feel free to donate coal, cobblestone, stone, or stone bricks. All will be used in the conversion of the fort to stone bricks from its current cobblestone state.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 24, 2012)

I was able to get my stuff back from my old home :grin:


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Okay, to all those in the fort, I've placed a storage box outside my house on the ground floor (the house with the J.E on the roof and a wheat/tree/sugarcane farm out front). Feel free to donate coal, cobblestone, stone, or stone bricks. All will be used in the conversion of the fort to stone bricks from its current cobblestone state.


I'll do so later on tonight.
I have some stuff you need, just not enough cobblestone though.


----------



## Cain (Feb 24, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I'll do so later on tonight.
> I have some stuff you need, just not enough cobblestone though.


Thanks!
Although I think I'd have enough cobblestone with the ones I take down from the walls


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;4xuBqgaaoKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xuBqgaaoKY[/video]
When the server is updated to 1.2 anybody want to help me make this?


----------



## Kesteh (Feb 24, 2012)

Golem farm? I'm expecting mojang for it to NOT drop any item if players don't do the killing blow just to prevent this.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 24, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> Golem farm? I'm expecting mojang for it to NOT drop any item if players don't do the killing blow just to prevent this.


There's blazefarms, creeper farms, etc.  Why not golem farms?


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 25, 2012)

I looked in Fennae's chest, not many tracks in it. :>


This happend:






AdvLog does nothing. NOTHING. :U
AdvLog has never worked ever. There is some server setting or something that is blocking it from saving its history.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 25, 2012)

May be because advlog isn't saving past a certain point. Isn't it in alpha still?


----------



## LafTur (Feb 25, 2012)

Heya Minecrafters.  Glad to see we still have a server.


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 25, 2012)

Sponges seem to work now like they did in minecraft beta, they repell water. 
Maybe they could be used to prevent water greiffing.


----------



## Ames (Feb 25, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> AdvLog does nothing. NOTHING. :U
> AdvLog has never worked ever. There is some server setting or something that is blocking it from saving its history.



I think I found the problem.  AdvLog was working, it just exported all the logs every couple hours for some reason so they aren't accessible in-game anymore.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2012)

JamesB said:


> I think I found the problem.  AdvLog was working, it just exported all the logs every couple hours for some reason so they aren't accessible in-game anymore.


So is it fixed?


----------



## Ames (Feb 25, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> So is it fixed?



Should be. (All logs from now on, I don't think you can un-export the old logs).


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Should be. (All logs from now on, I don't think you can un-export the old logs).


Is there a way to test it?


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 26, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Is there a way to test it?



I will do that. I placed some blocks and I will see if the logs of them are still there in a few hours.


----------



## Maisuki (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok, I know I haven't posted in here in a while, but I made this tree farm. Am I doing it right?


----------



## Draconas (Feb 28, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> Ok, I know I haven't posted in here in a while, but I made this tree farm. Am I doing it right?



I'd say either add a roof so the tree's can't grow too high, or make scaffolding around it so it's easier to get at the high stuff, just my opinion on making it easier to harvest.

EDIT: I just logged in and just found that nothing has grown in 2-3 days after being planted, I know nothing's being taken now but seriously, this is kinda bugging me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2012)

Draconas said:


> I'd say either add a roof so the tree's can't grow too high, or make scaffolding around it so it's easier to get at the high stuff, just my opinion on making it easier to harvest.
> 
> EDIT: I just logged in and just found that nothing has grown in 2-3 days after being planted, I know nothing's being taken now but seriously, this is kinda bugging me.


Did you til the ground?


----------



## Draconas (Feb 28, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Did you till the ground?



For the melons I got this going on

.uu 
uttu  U=untilled and unobstructed landing point
uttu  T=Tilled and melon sprigs
uttu
.uu 

3 days ago I harvested 3 melons and left, and the dirt patch that has no grass it left is in the same exact spots when I came back today, and nothing has even grown and my wheat hasn't advanced at all since three days ago.
My only thought is that the server just pauses completely when no-one's on, it didn't do that last week if I remember correctly.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2012)

Draconas said:


> For the melons I got this going on
> 
> .uu
> uttu  U=untilled and unobstructed landing point
> ...


Well no wonder they have to be atleast two squares away from each other.
t=tilled
S=tilled and seed

ttt
tSt
ttt
ttt
tSt
ttt
ttt
tSt
ttt


----------



## Maisuki (Feb 28, 2012)

Draconas said:


> I'd say either add a roof so the tree's can't grow too high, or make scaffolding around it so it's easier to get at the high stuff, just my opinion on making it easier to harvest.
> 
> EDIT: I just logged in and just found that nothing has grown in 2-3 days after being planted, I know nothing's being taken now but seriously, this is kinda bugging me.



I added a roof and walls. The farm has some... 84% efficiency? So my post was half sarcastic or something. The trees grow faster than I can replant them.


----------



## Draconas (Feb 28, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Well no wonder they have to be atleast two squares away from each other.
> t=tilled
> S=tilled and seed
> 
> ...



Doesn't explain how my wheat is affected, shit seems to grow while im there, but when im off it doesn't do anything.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2012)

Draconas said:


> Doesn't explain how my wheat is affected, shit seems to grow while im there,* but when im off it doesn't do anything*.


It doesn't grow when nobody is on the server.


----------



## morphology (Mar 1, 2012)

So 1.2 got released, and Bukkit has officially joined team Mojang!  Happy days for server protections and protocols.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2012)

morphology said:


> So 1.2 got released, *and Bukkit has officially joined team Mojang*!  Happy days for server protections and protocols.


Thank you mojang.


----------



## morphology (Mar 1, 2012)

Once the server is upgraded I might have to abandon Donut Ruins and create the lost city of Morphlandia in some remote jungle.  Also I'd like to make a redstone clock which automatically turns on redstone lamps at sunset.

Also since fire destruction is disabled, I think it's time to finally establish a megatree.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 1, 2012)

. . . and that whooshing sound is all the bukkit servers shutting down for upgrades. Now I don't have an excuse to keep pushing off plugin work. :/


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> . . . and that whooshing sound is all the bukkit servers shutting down for upgrades. Now I don't have an excuse to keep pushing off plugin work. :/


Mojang should in 1.3 include advlog and big brother as well.
...How would someone suggest this to Mojang anyhow?


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 2, 2012)

AdvLog is still exporting sometimes. :S
It would probably be best to wait untill all the plugins/bukkit comes out for 1.2, untill we try to fix it again though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 3, 2012)

Anybody having trouble logging on?


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 3, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Anybody having trouble logging on?



I cant get on with a 1.2 or a 1.1 .jar right now.


----------



## Ames (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah whenever my roomie goes on shady porn sites or god-knows-what, he borks the modem.  So it's out until I get back home and notice it.  

That's why the server's occasionally out.  Sorry bout that.


Also, is AdvLog still completely broken, or is it somewhat working now?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 3, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Yeah whenever my roomie goes on shady porn sites or god-knows-what


Tell him to get a girlfriend or something.


----------



## morphology (Mar 4, 2012)

Hmm, I'm in a quandary fellow miners.  When the server gets upgraded apparently the max height will be extended to 256.  Should I build this, or venture into the jungle to make a treetop village and the lost city of Morphlandia?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 4, 2012)

morphology said:


> Hmm, I'm in a quandary fellow miners.  When the server gets upgraded apparently the max height will be extended to 256.  Should I build this, or venture into the jungle to make a treetop village and the lost city of Morphlandia?


James isn't starting us over from a new map so there won't be forests, cause it'd take basically juxtaposing the map together if we want to keep our stuff.
So build the tower then.
I plan on building the death star though.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 4, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> James isn't starting us over from a new map so there won't be forests, cause it'd take basically juxtaposing the map together if we want to keep our stuff.
> So build the tower then.
> I plan on building the death star though.



Fresh jungles will still spawn in new chunks. I will have to mention to be careful with the upgrade though, I played on my single player map made in 1.0 . Minecraft apparently decided to reassign some of the old biomes to new biomes. In particular, my farm was reassigned as a jungle biome, and I had a nice surprise of finding ocelots spawning inside my chicken fences. So if you have precious chicken farms you wish to be unperturbed, I suggest checking the biome with f3 to make sure.


----------



## Cain (Mar 5, 2012)

Wait, we haven't updated the server yet, have we? I haven't been on for a while.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 5, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Wait, we haven't updated the server yet, have we? I haven't been on for a while.


It's still not updated.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 5, 2012)

Bukkit's beta release just updated to 1.2.3 .

However . . . it sounds like they changed a lot, and some plugins might not be ready for a while. One of the bloody damn reason I stopped working on plugins, I thought it would stop after beta. :/


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 5, 2012)

I might get on. I tend to build bases where if you do not know the correct sequences of doors to use, you die. In lava. Fast.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 5, 2012)

You like lava? It would be a shame if I accidentally my water bucket.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh, it would. Only, you'd still die.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 5, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> I might get on. I tend to build bases where if you do not know the correct sequences of doors to use, you die. In lava. Fast.


Careful about it though, griefing isn't allowed.
It's okay to have traps meant to trap griefers, but traps meant to kill people just wandering isn't cool
Or you could have a warning to it.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 8, 2012)

I think having booby traps in your house/area is ok.
As long as it is your area.

What do people think about having TNT turned back on? I kind of miss it. :<


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 8, 2012)

Turn back on TNT so I can put random land mines about. 

I haven't been on in forever. Lost interest in my area after I completely covered a small valley.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I think having booby traps in your house/area is ok.
> As long as it is your area.
> 
> What do people think about *having TNT turned back o*n? I kind of miss it. :<








The last thing we need is a griefer blowing up half the map.
Remember all the fucking damage they were doing when tnt was enabled?
If tnt is re-enabled say good bye to all the stuff people built.
Right now a griefer has to put serious effort into destroying stuff and as of late the worst has only been the animals getting killed or let loose.
Re-enabling tnt would let them grief without worry of getting caught.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 8, 2012)

Heh, sucks for those of you not living in obsidian housing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> Heh, sucks for those of you not living in obsidian housing.


But what if they place obsidian above you while you are sleeping in bed?


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 8, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> The last thing we need is a griefer blowing up half the map.
> Remember all the fucking damage they were doing when tnt was enabled?
> If tnt is re-enabled say good bye to all the stuff people built.
> Right now a griefer has to put serious effort into destroying stuff and as of late the worst has only been the animals getting killed or let loose.
> Re-enabling tnt would let them grief without worry of getting caught.



I haven't had any of my stuff 'greifed'. Not that i'd notice a difference, it looks like a warzone half the time #creeperhate.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2012)

Greyscale said:


> I haven't had any of my stuff 'greifed'. Not that i'd notice a difference, it looks like a warzone half the time #creeperhate.


The tnt griefing attacks were months ago and the ranch looked like a nuclear bomb went off.


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 8, 2012)

No offense to anyone, but the ranch and town look like a mess right now anyways.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2012)

Greyscale said:


> No offense to anyone, but the ranch and town look like a mess right now anyways.


The griefers got to it and a ton of people have left.
The only thing it's good for is the mob farm and xp farm.


----------



## Waffles (Mar 8, 2012)

Halp. 
I tried to log onto the FAF server and all I get is a screen stuck on "logging in..." and then it disconnects after too many retries. >.o


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 8, 2012)

Waffles said:


> Halp.
> I tried to log onto the FAF server and all I get is a screen stuck on "logging in..." and then it disconnects after too many retries. >.o


It might be down again.
JamesB's roommate keeps screwing up the server; try again later and see if it'll work.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 9, 2012)

Is the server down for other people?


----------



## Cain (Mar 9, 2012)

I was on it an hour ago, but yeah, now it says can't reach server.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> I was on it an hour ago, but yeah, now it says can't reach server.


It's down.

Also Jagged I made enough brick to completely redo the fort like you planned.
It's in the chest.


----------



## Cain (Mar 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> It's down.
> 
> Also Jagged I made enough brick to completely redo the fort like you planned.
> It's in the chest.


Thanks, I saw c:
I've started up the work again.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Thanks, I saw c:
> I've started up the work again.


My spring break is about to start so I'll be able to help a bit.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 9, 2012)

So nobody'll mind if I bring some pet silverfish into the fort? No? Great. :twisted:


----------



## Cain (Mar 9, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> So nobody'll mind if I bring some pet silverfish into the fort? No? Great. :twisted:


Some wut?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Some wut?


It's a mob that whenever you kill one another shows up, then another, etc.


----------



## Cain (Mar 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> It's a mob that whenever you kill one another shows up, then another, etc.


Holy mother of god.

I've never heard of them before xD


----------



## Raymond Night Fur (Mar 9, 2012)

I cant login either i believe its a socket exception on the server end


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 9, 2012)

When silverfish are attacked, they have a chance of causing another silverfish to spawn nearby. So you can summon a bunch by punching them. They use stone brick to spawn and the stone is used up in the process, so it's a griefing thing. They can also hide in stone blocks too. If you mine into a stronghold you'll learn this pretty quickly, since they can spawn from mimic blocks that look like stonebrick blocks. Good source of xp though, if you are well equipped and have a lot of room to move around.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2012)

Jagged, just a heads up when changing the fort to brick watch out for the minecart tracks.  You accidentaly got rid of a part of the track.


----------



## Cain (Mar 10, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Jagged, just a heads up when changing the fort to brick watch out for the minecart tracks.  You accidentaly got rid of a part of the track.


Oh crap, did I?

I'll take a look in my inventory, see if I have any tracks.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 10, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Oh crap, did I?
> 
> I'll take a look in my inventory, see if I have any tracks.


Just make sure not to destroy it.

I've been breeding the animals to get more of them, which is why I haven't been rebuilding the fort.  I've been saving up enough colored wool to make 8bit art.

Also I plan on making a mob farm.


----------



## Cain (Mar 11, 2012)

I like the 8bit art idea!

And will the server be updated soon? It seems my minecraft version magically auto-updated to 1.2.3 >_>


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 11, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> I like the 8bit art idea!
> 
> And will the server be updated soon? It seems my minecraft version magically auto-updated to 1.2.3 >_>



That's why I keep a copy of the minecraft versions since 1.8 . Bukkit released a new beta 1.2 today though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> I like the 8bit art idea!


I just mostly finished up a monster farm underground.  You can find the entrance to it by the tower, near the fort's wall.  It is marked with a sign.
As of right now spiders don't drop string, but I need to fix the trap.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 12, 2012)

I just relised that we have all the regions and permissions stuff on, from world guard. That means we can make regions that only certain people will be able to do stuff in. These are the links.

http://wiki.sk89q.com/wiki/WorldGuard/Regions/Commands
http://wiki.sk89q.com/wiki/WorldGuard/Permissions
http://wiki.sk89q.com/wiki/WorldGuard/Regions/Flags

Should we use these? It would stop greffing, and we could change regions so certain things could, and could not happen with flags. (Such as denying certain people to enter an area, or allowing fire spread and TnT only in certain areas.)

Anyone have any opinions?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I just relised that we have all the regions and permissions stuff on, from world guard. That means we can make regions that only certain people will be able to do stuff in. These are the links.
> 
> http://wiki.sk89q.com/wiki/WorldGuard/Regions/Commands
> http://wiki.sk89q.com/wiki/WorldGuard/Permissions
> ...


Only if it was nerfed, such as not allowing people to godmode or such.  It'd be best if it was JUST to preven other players from breaking stuff in areas not belonging to them.


I finished up the mob farm/xp farm in the fort.  The switch changes mode between item farming and xp farming.  Just a heads up though, the xp farm takes a few minutes for the mobs to go through the machine.  So it's best to flip the switch, go eat some food and come back for the actual xp farming.
The xp farm I have takes a few minutes for them to go through cause it's not a simple machine unlike the one at the ranch.  The mobs have to go through all the parts before coming back up.


----------



## Ames (Mar 12, 2012)

Server's updated for Minecraft 1.2.3 atm. (bukkit beta build, hopefully won't have any problems)


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Server's updated for Minecraft 1.2.3 atm. (bukkit beta build)


I was wondering why I couldn't get on.
*correction*
It keeps saying "end of stream", even after updating.


----------



## Cain (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah seems I can't log in either, but it says "Took too long to log in" >_>


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2012)

Two people are on apparently, but I can't.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 12, 2012)

I logged on with 1.1, but crafting is really bugging out.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 12, 2012)

I just logged on, the server is still 1.1 and has a diffrent map file and weird crafting. :S


----------



## Cain (Mar 12, 2012)

Maybe that's why I can't login...


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 12, 2012)

Huh, so I think I figured out part of the crafting bugs, it tries to make the first thing possible when you start place junk in there. Interesting.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2012)

Even as 1.1 it wouldn't play for me therefor I don't know what to do -_-
Until JamesB figures this out I'll just have to wait.


----------



## Draconas (Mar 12, 2012)

Please tell me we'll get the old map back?


----------



## Ames (Mar 12, 2012)

Fixed the server, it's running fine for minecraft 1.2.3 now.

Strange, turned out there was a "ghost server" still up, that's what caused the connection problems and why some people could connect with minecraft 1.1 I suppose.  

Also, it appears that Waypoint isn't working yet for minecraft 1.2.3.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Fixed the server, it's running fine for minecraft 1.2.3 now.
> 
> Strange, turned out there was a "ghost server" still up, that's what caused the connection problems and why some people could connect with minecraft 1.1 I suppose.
> 
> Also, it appears that Waypoint isn't working yet for minecraft 1.2.3.


*Note to self be VERY careful when working around mob farm*

Also thanks man.

Just a heads up sorry about the floating trees.  I've been working on the slime farm and needed hundreds upon hundreds of signs.  I was going to cut them down, but it's 6am and I need some sleep.  I will take care of them next time I am on.  The slime farm is almost complete all except for that I can't find a single light source in the area.  The problem is I've gone through every single inch of it and I can't find anything that would give off a lightsource.


----------



## Cain (Mar 13, 2012)

Great, I can log in now


----------



## morphology (Mar 14, 2012)

Does anyone have a schematic for the zombie xp trap?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 14, 2012)

morphology said:


> Does anyone have a schematic for the zombie xp trap?


The one at the ranch?
There's a ladder in the back you can go up to look at it.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 16, 2012)

Is the server down for anyone else?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Is the server down for anyone else?


Eeyup.

Also who built that weird contraption inside the fort?
There's some weird redstone contraption that doesn't appear to have a function.


Also JamesB, do you have any clue when the teleport plugin updates or such?


----------



## Shirai (Mar 16, 2012)

It would appear the server is online again.
It also looks like I missed a LOT... O-o


----------



## ADF (Mar 16, 2012)

Only just fixed my minecraft log in problems that have lasted months. Think I'll have a look around the server, never seen it really.

-edit

So what exactly is the attitude of this server? People working towards something or just going off and doing their own thing?


----------



## Cain (Mar 16, 2012)

ADF said:


> Only just fixed my minecraft log in problems that have lasted months. Think I'll have a look around the server, never seen it really.
> 
> -edit
> 
> So what exactly is the attitude of this server? People working towards something or just going off and doing their own thing?



A little bit of both.
CannonFodder and CrusaderMike set up a fort thingy way outside of the spawn town, to prevent griefing. I moved in a while back, and I've started to help improve it. 
In spawntown, it's mostly to each his own, with everyone having relatively their own home. 

And some others paired up or made small groups and made their own little chateaus away from spawntown too.

(Psst, come join the fort )


----------



## ADF (Mar 16, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> A little bit of both.
> CannonFodder and CrusaderMike set up a fort thingy way outside of the spawn town, to prevent griefing. I moved in a while back, and I've started to help improve it.
> In spawntown, it's mostly to each his own, with everyone having relatively their own home.
> 
> ...



Thus far I have built a little room deep under water for a laugh, someone spotted me but I cannot remember who, then wandered around aimlessly. Dunno if I'll stick around, will have to see.

-edit

Also, dunno where fort is X| but I suppose not being able to clearly see it in general spawn area is the point.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2012)

ADF said:


> Thus far I have built a little room deep under water  for a laugh, someone spotted me but I cannot remember who, then wandered  around aimlessly. Dunno if I'll stick around, will have to see.
> 
> -edit
> 
> Also, dunno where fort is X| but I suppose not being able to clearly see it in general spawn area is the point.


If you are having trouble finding the fort refer to this post-


CannonFodder said:


> This is the beginning to the subway to get to the fort, it's in the ranch and be found easy-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The entrance to the path that lead to the fort is in the ranch and is right next to the sheep pen.  It's about seven hundred something blocks away.


The fort is semi-teamwork in that if someone needs help doing something others will be glad to help.  Like I built the structure and such.  Someone began working on the tower & I finished it.  Jagged has begun to replace the blocks with actual brick instead of cobblestone.  I forget who, but we have kitties now and a dog.

There's not really any team efforts right now, but if someone needs help doing something others will be glad to help.

I was working on a xp farm, but I tried to make it a machine that does it and well... apparently it's not possible to make a mechanical xp farm.

The fort has had three new people join since those screenshots and it looks better.

Also it is very safe to walk around at night now.  Back when the server was 1.1 only about one or two creepers would spawn at night, but with 1.2.3 we have 4 iron golems walking around to protect the fort.


----------



## ADF (Mar 16, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> snip



Thanks but I prefer the idea of community housing than living in a great big impersonal fortress.

I've spent a great deal of time just looking around, until my inventory was stuffed and I wanted somewhere to stick it. So I'm putting this place together for now, can always move elsewhere later if I want to.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2012)

ADF said:


> Thanks but I prefer the idea of community housing than living in a great big impersonal fortress.
> 
> I've spent a great deal of time just looking around, until my inventory was stuffed and I wanted somewhere to stick it. So I'm putting this place together for now, can always move elsewhere later if I want to.


There are houses inside the fortress, those pictures are just from when the fort was starting out.


----------



## ADF (Mar 16, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> There are houses inside the fortress, those pictures are just from when the fort was starting out.



I'll have a look some time and see what I think.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2012)

ADF said:


> I'll have a look some time and see what I think.


Okey dokey.
Pretty much if someone needs some sort of material others will help.  The last few people that moved in I gave them materials to get started.  If you need anything I'll be glad to help.

I've stopped building the fort for now because there's still plots of land empty.  If more people move in I'll expand it further.

*edit*
Anybody that lives in the fort can you help me change the fort to stone brick?  Jagged started replacing the cobblestone with stone brick and today I've done a lot with it, but if I want to get done soon I'll need some help.  All I really need is some other people helping me finish it.


----------



## Draconas (Mar 16, 2012)

This is the second time this week that someone has ignored my signs and took my wheat. Not only do they ignore the fucking signs and go right ahead and do it, there's a perfectly good melon farm next to it that I don't care if people grab from. This time I know who took it, since they became my neighbor.










Two signs, say the same thing, how can you seriously miss this? I'd be less pissed if they didn't trample over the dirt and replanted.


----------



## ADF (Mar 17, 2012)

Well I looked at the fort (AnnoyedDragon) and I think I prefer my place on the sand. At least for now.

You may want to put up more torches to deal with those creeper spawns, I imagine they are a bitch in that environment.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2012)

ADF said:


> You may want to put up more torches to deal with those creeper spawns, I imagine they are a bitch in that environment.


I've actually did that after you left.
I've converted about a fourth of the fort to stone bricks.

*cough* somebody help me that lives in the fort, cause of how large the fort is *cough*

Once I'm done converting the fort to stone bricks it'll look much nicer.


----------



## Cain (Mar 17, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I've actually did that after you left.
> I've converted about a fourth of the fort to stone bricks.
> 
> *cough* somebody help me that lives in the fort, cause of how large the fort is *cough*
> ...



Hey, sorry, I've just been kinda busy the last coupla days, I'll get right on continuing the renovation ^_^


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Hey, sorry, I've just been kinda busy the last coupla days, I'll get right on continuing the renovation ^_^


Understandable, I've had the same thing happen to me as well last week.


----------



## Kesteh (Mar 17, 2012)

You can't trust people to *not* take something if the place isn't locked. Get a regions permission plugin or LWC to lock doors. 
A sign isn't going to stop people from walking into an unlocked area.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> You can't trust people to *not* take something if the place isn't locked. Get a regions permission plugin or LWC to lock doors.
> A sign isn't going to stop people from walking into an unlocked area.


If a door is locked they could just break the blocks next to the door you know?


----------



## ADF (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyone know if the player that owns this still frequents? Because I'm tempted to clean it up, but not if they are still using the area.


----------



## Draconas (Mar 17, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> You can't trust people to *not* take something if the place isn't locked. Get a regions permission plugin or LWC to lock doors.
> A sign isn't going to stop people from walking into an unlocked area.



If you haven't noticed, the farm is outside o.o

edit: and meadow is kind enough to start trying to protect stuff for people who ask.


----------



## ADF (Mar 17, 2012)

Apparently there is a massive mine under my place. I decided to light it up for later exploration, but ended up getting lost because there never seemed to be a lack of unexplored areas. I ended up getting so resource starved that I was breaking wooden supports to make torches and eating zombie meat :/

In the end I got so desperate I tunnelled back to the surface, exiting in the ocean. I'm surprised there is such a large unexplored area so close to spawn.


----------



## ADF (Mar 18, 2012)

There, fixed that eyesore in my area, nice little fishing spot now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2012)

Just a heads up other people that live in the fort, I'm removing the track for now that way it won't get in the way redoing the fort in stone brick.

I'll put it back when the fort is done.


----------



## veeno (Mar 18, 2012)

I think i might go on this server some time.

Just beware i am a BIG noob


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry Jagged that I couldn't help today with the fort, I was kinda busy on my end.  Hopefully I got enough done so that next time I'm on I'll be able to convert more of the fort.
The only problem is we're running low on coal again and I'm going to have to cut down a forest again.


----------



## Cain (Mar 20, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Sorry Jagged that I couldn't help today with the fort, I was kinda busy on my end.  Hopefully I got enough done so that next time I'm on I'll be able to convert more of the fort.
> The only problem is we're running low on coal again and I'm going to have to cut down a forest again.


I haven't been on much either, I've got tonnes of school work atm.


----------



## veeno (Mar 20, 2012)

I am curious what does griefer mean?


----------



## ADF (Mar 20, 2012)

veeno said:


> I am curious what does griefer mean?



Basically just someone wrecking your creations and generally making your server look a mess, in the hope of getting a reaction out of you for personal amusement.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 20, 2012)

veeno said:


> I am curious what does griefer mean?



A Vandal who destroy somebody's work in minecraft. A vast majority of servers find griefing as a ban-able offense.


----------



## veeno (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 20, 2012)

_Noblesse Oblige_. Anything to help out the uncivilized ignorant masses.


----------



## veeno (Mar 20, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> uncivilized



?


----------



## Kesteh (Mar 20, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> _Noblesse Oblige_. Anything to help out the _uncivilized ignorant_ masses.



Hey. How about a shut up?
Joke or not, they only asked.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 20, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> Hey. How about a shut up?
> Joke or not, they only asked.



If you see somebody on the internet use the term 'Noblesse Oblige', it usually means they're jokingly being a pretentious git. Or they really are somebody being a pretentious git that's a century behind . . . but those types don't use the internet anyways. 

Anywho, it's a fancy way of putting :v in front of a post. Sorry if anybody was insulted, t'was just a joke.


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks like the drama llama paid this thread a visit.

Clean up, isle 12!


----------



## Aetius (Mar 20, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> Hey. How about a shut up?
> Joke or not, they only asked.



Take a chill pill dude.


----------



## Kayla (Mar 21, 2012)

How come there's a bunch of Korean shit posted where the farm used to be?


----------



## Aetius (Mar 21, 2012)

Kayla said:


> How come there's a bunch of Korean shit posted where the farm used to be?



The town is under new management.


----------



## nikomaru (Mar 22, 2012)

Yay! I made it back! :3
Only, I updated to the newest client and now the server is outdated. :[
Can someone kindly direct me to the fix for this? I'll keep looking elsewhere.
Also, thanks for keeping me on the list while I got my account shit straightened up.


----------



## ADF (Mar 22, 2012)

Yep, make that another one for being unable to log on. Server is out of date.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't know where to find a copy of 1.2.3 off the top of my head, but it's a good idea to keep copies of the minecraft versions for swapping to whichever one you need. Especially recent ones for keeping in sync with the servers.


----------



## nikomaru (Mar 22, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> I don't know where to find a copy of 1.2.3 off the top of my head, but it's a good idea to keep copies of the minecraft versions for swapping to whichever one you need. Especially recent ones for keeping in sync with the servers.



Ah! Duh! And to think this actually crossed my mind! Sheesh. Well, I guess I can wait another week for the server update. See you all then!


----------



## Draconas (Mar 22, 2012)

version to get on the server This link will be dead when the server updates


----------



## ADF (Mar 23, 2012)

I must say, having spent a couple of days on this server now; that the player participation mustn't be anywhere near what it used to be. Large areas of the game are ghost towns and I'm not just talking about spawn town. Even when exploring the fort or the village in the mountains; there is one other player in the area at best. Including myself I think I've seen five players on maximum, with one to three (including myself) being typical. Which is a shame, because I get the impression that spawn town used to be very busy. I can tell most houses near me are abandoned, as they had creeper holes when I first logged on and still haven't been repaired.

I've stuck a sign in the fort where I'm considering developing, but that's mostly because I've hit a wall in the development of my area and cannot really tweak it much more. I cannot imagine I'd run into many should I move there.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2012)

ADF said:


> I must say, having spent a couple of days on this server now; that the player participation mustn't be anywhere near what it used to be. Large areas of the game are ghost towns and I'm not just talking about spawn town. Even when exploring the fort or the village in the mountains; there is one other player in the area at best. Including myself I think I've seen five players on maximum, with one to three (including myself) being typical. Which is a shame, because I get the impression that spawn town used to be very busy. I can tell most houses near me are abandoned, as they had creeper holes when I first logged on and still haven't been repaired.
> 
> I've stuck a sign in the fort where I'm considering developing, but that's mostly because I've hit a wall in the development of my area and cannot really tweak it much more. I cannot imagine I'd run into many should I move there.


When the server first came on it was noob central and a ton of people were on. Then the griefer attacks came and a ton of people went, "fuck it" and left. The ranch is dead.  I've been on again off again with the server cause once in a while I get slammed with projects and would rather get that done than flunk.

The good thing about the server is that it's long running though even though there's not as many people.


----------



## ADF (Mar 23, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> When the server first came on it was noob central and a ton of people were on. Then the griefer attacks came and a ton of people went, "fuck it" and left. The ranch is dead.  I've been on again off again with the server cause once in a while I get slammed with projects and would rather get that done than flunk.
> 
> The good thing about the server is that it's long running though even though there's not as many people.



There certainly are some buildings of questionable quality littered about. Incomplete holes in the ground or dirt houses.

Well with my current place I'm hoarding resources and don't even know why, just kind of stockpiling more food and pumpkins than I will ever need, circled the house in pumpkin lights. It's reached the point where I demolished the place and rebuilt it all again, just to replace the sandstone/wood with half blocks that look exactly the same, so they adopt stone durability and fire resistance. 

I may end up building something in your fort just for another project to mess with. Though if the person that made that noise maker doesn't turn it off, I'm going to do it for them. No way I'm setting up home next to that racket


----------



## Ames (Mar 23, 2012)

A lot of players are also waiting for the server to update.

I know there's a dev build out, but I'm a little hesitant to switch over.  If there isn't a recommended build out by sunday, I'll just run a dev build.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2012)

JamesB said:


> A lot of players are also waiting for the server to update.
> 
> I know there's a dev build out, but I'm a little hesitant to switch over.  If there isn't a recommended build out by sunday, I'll just run a dev build.


I'm half waiting and half doing something important irl.

Just to let you all know, I might take a break myself from the server.  The reason being I have a idea of something massive I want to build and realistically speaking I can't do it normally on a vanilla server.  So it's not that I have left playing minecraft, it's that the time I'd normally use to play the server I'm going to be in single player.


----------



## Shirai (Mar 25, 2012)

Come to think of it, why was the whitelist abolished in the end anyway? =T


----------



## ADF (Mar 25, 2012)

Out of curiosity, where are players not allowed to dig? I tried to dig my way out of a mine and ended up hitting a roof where I didn't have permission to dig further.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 25, 2012)

ADF said:


> Out of curiosity, where are players not allowed to dig? I tried to dig my way out of a mine and ended up hitting a roof where I didn't have permission to dig further.


I'm not sure, you'd have to ask someone that moderates.


----------



## Nixi (Mar 26, 2012)

As much as I'd love to join this server, I feel that, since I just started playing today (literally), I'd be more of a pest than anything. And if it's as abandoned as I've read... I dunno. On the fence.


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 26, 2012)

What the server needs. 
A new world with a properly made and districted spawn town.
Warping
economy mod
gift boxes, IE: a package that gives you basic survival tools.
Territory mod.
Update. 
And a mall. Every good server has a mall.
I would be willing to assist in any new world creating, though that might not go so well with regulars on the server.
Or maybe we just rebuild the spawn...?

Offtopic: I was considering making a Furaffinity Garry's Mod fretta server. Anyone know of a good cheap server host?


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 26, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> What the server needs.
> A new world with a properly made and districted spawn town.
> Warping
> economy mod
> ...



We need a permissions plugin I think, and we need to let regular users be able to use some of the region commands on their own region, such as /region info.




ADF said:


> Out of curiosity, where are players not allowed to  dig? I tried to dig my way out of a mine and ended up hitting a roof  where I didn't have permission to dig further.



You must have started to dig into someone's area that was protected. Most of those regions are scattered around the place.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 26, 2012)

Nixi said:


> As much as I'd love to join this server, I feel that, since I just started playing today (literally), I'd be more of a pest than anything. And if it's as abandoned as I've read... I dunno. On the fence.



It's an infinite world. If you don't feel comfortable living in one of the towns, just go out in the middle of nowhere and build whatever you want. You may just have to walk a little bit to find the right spot. Minecraft isn't that hard to figure out once you get used to it. A lot of time is spent gagging around, waiting for stuff to cook, grass to spread, plants to grow, so no harm in asking questions. Worst comes to worst, there's a good wiki to explain everything.


----------



## Shirai (Mar 26, 2012)

I agree, the spawn town should be cleaned up.
As for warping and economy, I can live without or with them.
If we go the 'with' route, I reckon something like iConomy would work... been a long time since I tampered with bukkit servers.

Dwarfcraft is my recommendation if it still exists.

Also, if you need something built or resorces gathered, give me a poke when I'm on.

If you need me to help rebuild spawn or something huge, I'm up for that if someone shoves me into creative mode. Superstructures ahoy. :U


----------



## Aetius (Mar 26, 2012)

Whoever proposes to remove New Pyongyang will be sent to the testifolk concentration camp.

The spawn town is a memorial to myself.


----------



## Shirai (Mar 26, 2012)

I was sent to that concentration camp.
I broke out again, and again, and again. :U
I propose we create a grand canyon in place of "New Pyongyang". It would probably look nicer. :U


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 26, 2012)

A chunk error would be more fitting.


----------



## Shirai (Mar 26, 2012)

Agreed. Now let's make it happen. :U
/not actually making it happen


----------



## Classik (Mar 26, 2012)

We can has update now?


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 26, 2012)

That's a dev build; those are for plugin developers to test their updates on the upcoming stable builds.


----------



## Classik (Mar 26, 2012)

Never stopped me before.  Last time I checked the only plugin the server was running was LWC or some other kind of chest locking system.


----------



## Ames (Mar 26, 2012)

Server updated for 1.2.4

Sorry about the delay, I haven't slept in the past 2 days :V

Also will be home for springy break, will be back sunday possibly.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey, I'm working in single player at the moment and anybody know how to spawn mobs in survival?  I have a inventory editor, but it won't recognize for example NPC villagers, or zombies, or cows.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 27, 2012)

Egg Dispensers?


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 27, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey, I'm working in single player at the moment and anybody know how to spawn mobs in survival?  I have a inventory editor, but it won't recognize for example NPC villagers, or zombies, or cows.



See if the invantory will allow you to make spawn eggs, they are ID: 383.
They require an extra number (entity ID) in order to produce a certain mob though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> See if the invantory will allow you to make spawn eggs, they are ID: 383.
> They require an extra number (entity ID) in order to produce a certain mob though.


Okay I got that part down, but what do I type in after inbetween the ID and the specific mob.
For example a skeleton is Id 51, Hex 833.
Do I type in 383 51 or 383 833 or 383:51 or 383:833?


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 27, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Okay I got that part down, but what do I type in after inbetween the ID and the specific mob.
> For example a skeleton is Id 51, Hex 833.
> Do I type in 383 51 or 383 833 or 383:51 or 383:833?



When entering the entity ID, only include the ID and not the hex number. So you would type in 383 51 (or 383 [amount of eggs to be spawned] 51, depending on what format it uses).
Im not sure what the hex number does for mobs, for blocks it stores infomation such as direction, orientation, ect, but for mobs I have no idea. :S


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 27, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> When entering the entity ID, only include the ID and not the hex number. So you would type in 383 51 (or 383 [amount of eggs to be spawned] 51, depending on what format it uses).
> Im not sure what the hex number does for mobs, for blocks it stores infomation such as direction, orientation, ect, but for mobs I have no idea. :S


I'll try that later to see if it works.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 27, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a diffrence between "Is in groups (1)Default" and "is in the default group."?


----------



## Cain (Mar 27, 2012)

Whoa okay looks like the server had tonnes of stuff added to it last time I checked? D:


----------



## ADF (Mar 27, 2012)

Set up a place in the fort, so I've got somewhere to stay when there. A sort of home from home. 

Just look for the sandstone building.


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 27, 2012)

I plan to build in the fort. I marked my location with a sign. It is behind Meerkat's house. Requesting permission to build?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 28, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> I plan to build in the fort. I marked my location with a sign. It is behind Meerkat's house. Requesting permission to build?


Yeah sure, as long as a plot of land is empty you can build.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 28, 2012)

It is possible to set up warp points with permissions and regions. I could make it so a region has a warp point that only the owner and/or members of that region could teleport to. What commands should we give everyone access to? Im thinking of making it so everyone can use the following on regions they own:


/region info
/region addmember
/region removemember
/region list
/region setpriority
/region remove
/region  flags (Limited amount of flags that will be able to be used)

And then letting members of a region do the following to regions they are a member of:

/region info
/region list

I am then also thinking of letting owners of a region use the folowing flags:

passthrough
creeper-explosion
chest-access
vehicle-destroy
notify-enter
notify-leave
teleport

and maybe "spawn" for large towns such as the fort.

What does everyone think? Only owners of a region will be able to use any of these on regions they are an owner of.

EDIT: Looks like the "teleport" flag does not work yet though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 28, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> It is possible to set up warp points with permissions and regions. I could make it so a region has a warp point that only the owner and/or members of that region could teleport to. What commands should we give everyone access to? Im thinking of making it so everyone can use the following on regions they own:
> 
> 
> /region info
> ...


I thought this server was supposed to be vanilla?


----------



## ADF (Mar 28, 2012)

Made some modifications to the fort rail. I was transferring a load of resources to my fort house and noticed how easily I could just fall to my death at some points. Carrying 14 blocks of metal and 20+ gold at the time, that would of course been undesirable. 

I haven't finished it, haven't got the resources for that. But I made it safer to travel across by foot, so there is less chance of falling off, as well as put down as little rail as I had gathered from mines.


----------



## Classik (Mar 28, 2012)

The only essential commands I want are /home, /homeset, and /nick, really.

The current Lockette system is nice but would it be any trouble to switch over to LWC?  It allows for password protected or user-restricted locks without the need for signs.  It also works on any container or redstone trigger (Doors, Chests, Crafting Tables, Furnaces, Levers, Buttons, Jukeboxes, Pressure Plates, etc.).

I don't see the need for regions.  It seems like it would detract from the whole unity the server has right now, and would divide us into factions.  We would become territorial and be weary of who our acquaintances are.

I used to be a mod on a "vanilla" server (actually total bullshit, there were several plugins loaded that Mods and Admins could dick around with; I left when the owner got pissy because of some bickering among us over what the normal players could do).  I would say don't add anything that would detract from the player's experience, remove the survival aspect of the game, or make things too complicated.


(Psst.  I am pretty good with setting up permissions and all that if you need help  )


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 29, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I thought this server was supposed to be vanilla?



Well, we haven't been true vanilla for a long time. :S




Classik said:


> The only essential commands I want are /home, /homeset, and /nick, really.
> 
> The current Lockette system is nice but would it be any trouble to switch over to LWC?  It allows for password protected or user-restricted locks without the need for signs.  It also works on any container or redstone trigger (Doors, Chests, Crafting Tables, Furnaces, Levers, Buttons, Jukeboxes, Pressure Plates, etc.).
> 
> ...



Lockette works for doors, chests and furnaces too. Im not sure why you would want to lock a crafting table or a redstone mechanic.
After being grieffed 5 times with AdvLog not showing any activity, regions is a must. "Becoming territorial and weary of who our acquaintances are" seems like what happens when everyone is grieffed because we have no protection, not the other way round. :U
The only other thing that might be as good is Big Brother, but JamesB couldn't set it up, but I forget the reason. :S


----------



## Shirai (Mar 29, 2012)

My question about the whitelist still hasn't been answered. D=
But yeah, there's no gameplay-altering plugins installed as far as I can tell.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 29, 2012)

Shirai said:


> My question about the whitelist still hasn't been answered. D=
> But yeah, there's no gameplay-altering plugins installed as far as I can tell.



The whitelist was removed because people stopped joining after it was implamented. Im sure there are many people who play that wouldn't have bothered if it ment they had to message a server OP or post here to join. It can also be a mess trying to find this thread unless you a regular on these forums. 

And I dont think the server has many plugins that are visable, that is true. It has lockette, waypoint (when its working again) and a few regions.


----------



## BarlettaX (Mar 29, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> After being grieffed 5 times with AdvLog not showing any activity, regions is a must.


Use PunchLogger, it's more reliable.


----------



## ADF (Mar 29, 2012)

With the assistance of Riasiru and MadOxxy120, a high capacity wheat farm has been added to the fort.

http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/9923/farmm.jpg

Everyone is free to use it. Just be sure to replant whatever you harvest.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 29, 2012)

How do I play Minecraft without paying for it? Legally. Thanks.


----------



## ADF (Mar 29, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> How do I play Minecraft without paying for it? Legally. Thanks.



Minecraft classic is a very outdated, but free, version.

http://www.minecraft.net/


----------



## Classik (Mar 30, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> How do I play Minecraft without paying for it? Legally. Thanks.



There is a demo of a VERY outdated version of Minecraft Beta (1.3).  You can play that, but keep in mind the 5 In-Game days/100 minutes time limit, the finite world, the lack of anything post Beta 1.3 (Wolves, Pistons, Wild-Grass, New World Generation system, Cats, Endermen, Mineshafts, Strongholds, the End, etc.), and a world with "PCGAMER" spammed across everything.
There is also Minecraft Classic, which is a very early and primitive version of the game.  It has no crafting, monsters, npcs, lighting effects, redstone mechs, or anything really.  It is basically LEGO.  You are invincible and have access to all the blocks in the version, like Creative mode in Final.  It is just a sandbox.


But uh, Minecraft is a game, made by a company (a very awesome company at that, Mojang <3).  And like most other games you have to pay for it.  If you pirate it (illegally), you won't be able to access multiplayer servers.  It's only $26, and arguably well worth it.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 30, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> How do I play Minecraft without paying for it? Legally. Thanks.



Well you would be forced to play the piss poor version : /


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 30, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> How do I play Minecraft without paying for it? Legally. Thanks.



I can let you borrow another account I have for a while, maybe a few days if you want to try it. PM me.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 31, 2012)

This game is a v poor game. ):

All of you are v poor for getting this thread to 33 pages.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> All of you are v poor for getting this thread to 33 pages.


I know.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 31, 2012)

So, there's trees? And I have to punch them. And then I have to punch some cows. And for some reason there are zombies shooting at me. But it doesn't matter because I have infinite lives.

Huh.


----------



## Shirai (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying.
I know I joined while the whitelist was up, was just wondering why exactly.


----------



## veeno (Mar 31, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> So, there's trees? And I have to punch them. And then I have to punch some cows. And for some reason there are zombies shooting at me. But it doesn't matter because I have infinite lives.
> 
> Huh.


What in gods name......


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 31, 2012)

That is what I said when I tried this strange game-thing.


----------



## veeno (Mar 31, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> That is what I said when I tried this strange game-thing.



You shoul not have infinite lives.

Unless your playing creative.


----------



## ADF (Mar 31, 2012)

Sever down for anyone else?


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 31, 2012)

ADF said:


> Sever down for anyone else?


Server is down with the sickness.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 31, 2012)

veeno said:


> You shoul not have infinite lives.
> 
> Unless your playing creative.



I think jc means that you just keep on respawning. Now hearts on the other hand, those are very, very finite.



> So, there's trees? And I have to punch them. And then I have to punch  some cows. And for some reason there are zombies shooting at me. But it  doesn't matter because I have infinite lives.


Just whatever you do, keep away from the bushy green kamikazes.


----------



## Ames (Mar 31, 2012)

ADF said:


> Sever down for anyone else?



Fucking Comcast.

I'll be back monday morning. ;_;


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 31, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Fucking Comcast.
> 
> I'll be back monday morning. ;_;


NO! How else am I supposed to play Minecraft on this beautiful day! I was already banned from the Minecraft.UK server for saying a building looks like a giant glass dildo. D:


----------



## veeno (Mar 31, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> I was already banned from the Minecraft.UK server for saying a building looks like a giant glass dildo. D:



Its a fucking mystery why they banned you.

V:


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 31, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Fucking Comcast.
> 
> I'll be back monday morning. ;_;



I'm boycotting this server until it gets fixed. :V


----------



## Ames (Apr 2, 2012)

Server's updated and back up.  Some plugins may still be borked, though.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 2, 2012)

yay, boycott over!

Thanks man. I guess I owe you coffee.


----------



## ADF (Apr 3, 2012)

Feral town has been griefed. AJtheAwesome (ingame name) is asking for someone to log and speak with them.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 3, 2012)

Suddenly, building a road to spawn doesn't seem as appetizing any more . . . :/


----------



## ADF (Apr 3, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> Suddenly, building a road to spawn doesn't seem as appetizing any more . . . :/



That was a weird choice. They built away from spawn to avoid griefers and then built a giant road from spawn directly to them. What's in the forts favour is the route to it isn't so obvious.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 3, 2012)

ADF said:


> Feral town has been griefed. AJtheAwesome (ingame name) is asking for someone to log and speak with them.



Where is the Feral town?


----------



## ADF (Apr 3, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Where is the Feral town?



Post above yours pretty much says it. Just log in and ask about feral mountain.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 4, 2012)

Can someone post here or PM me where the grieffed place is? AdvLog _might_ tell us something. Although it usually doesn't work. :I
Tell me the coordinates if possible.

EDIT: Nvm, ADF helped me find the place. And look what I found. :U

















(I placed the netherrack inorder to use the plugin).

Ban him? He has broken my pistons before. :I


----------



## Koalt (Apr 4, 2012)

Holy Shit! Some asshole greifed my underwater glass kingdom and destroyed a bunch of my friends chests and rooms that were staying with me!!! I live by the railroad over the sea...


----------



## ADF (Apr 4, 2012)

Server down :/

-edit

back up.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 4, 2012)

Ollyworld is also a friend of Ipeezer or some shit.

I am going to ban that fucker when I get on.


----------



## ADF (Apr 4, 2012)

I log in and eight animals spawned outside of their pens, stomping all over my wheat crops :/ ...

They really should fix that.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 4, 2012)

Koalt said:


> Holy Shit! Some asshole greifed my underwater glass kingdom and destroyed a bunch of my friends chests and rooms that were staying with me!!! I live by the railroad over the sea...



PM me if you want to keep it private or post here the coordinates.
Then I can tell you who did it, unless the update stopped AdvLog from working. :X


----------



## Ames (Apr 5, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> unless the update stopped AdvLog from working. :X



Yep, AdvLog isn't updated yet.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 7, 2012)

Is the server down for anyone else? Or is my internet still feuding with the server?


----------



## I Am That Is (Apr 7, 2012)

You can add me, although my username is something of an accident. You need to install the nicknames plugin to let us change, because mine is a jumble of gibberish:  SAJIDCFC_SFC_S

Ill see you on!


----------



## ADF (Apr 7, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> Is the server down for anyone else? Or is my internet still feuding with the server?



Nope, down for me as well.


----------



## I Am That Is (Apr 7, 2012)

ADF said:


> Nope, down for me as well.




It's not working for my either. What version is the server running? I tried 1.2.4 and 1.2.5


----------



## ADF (Apr 7, 2012)

I Am That Is said:


> It's not working for my either. What version is the server running? I tried 1.2.4 and 1.2.5



Latest as far as I'm aware. It's just down for some reason, not a compatibility issue.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 7, 2012)

There was a huge increase in EOS's and time outs yesterday for everyone, not just me. Maybe that's part of the issue?


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 7, 2012)

Is this running 1.2.4 or 1.2.5 right now?


----------



## Ames (Apr 7, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Is this running 1.2.4 or 1.2.5 right now?



1.2.4

Edit: 1.2.5 atm

plugin updates simply can't keep up, they're mostly borked again. :V


----------



## Bliss (Apr 8, 2012)

I had a most magnificent adventure! First, I wandered into someone's fortress and there was a purple portal I went through. I found myself in a red, fiery place and gathered some glowstone dust from the roof whilst being bombarded by a flying ghost balloon! Eventually I happened across another portal and was taken to a deep underground cavern. After fighting countless monsters, trying to evade lava, as well as amassing a great number of iron, gold and even diamond, I mined myself up into the overworld.

In the dark hours of night-time, when hiding in a bunker, there was something unforeseen lurking in the jungle. A cat! Well, an ocelot, apparently... I managed to uncover information about this curious being and how to tame it. It so happens I now have a lovely, Siamese pet, whom I shall name Kuura! (You are quite welcome to come give him pats.)

Now, even though I was completely lost, only landmark created (?) a lone netherrack pillar, it was fortunate that I had the materials needed for a compass. Whereupon, knowing my destination, I set sail like a wind back home and succesfully returned to my cosy cabin.

With the greatest certainty I can finally say I am beginning to enjoy this game after so numerous, foolish, economically painful deaths.


----------



## Cheska (Apr 8, 2012)

I would like to play, my user name should be Cheska Mouse.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 9, 2012)

I fixed the mine-cart track that heads from the spawn to the Fort. Now you can have a smooth ride all the way there. And on the subject of griefers, I can barely remember where the damn start of the track is so how on earth would a griefer find it? Don't hate.


----------



## Shirai (Apr 10, 2012)

I finished the PvP arena. :U
It is just short of a 50x50 area inside. =]


----------



## Criminal Scum (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll need to try this. It sounds like fun.

If I join, I'll be SkippyLeDoo


----------



## Aetius (Apr 16, 2012)

An Area near Feral Mountains have been Nationalized by yours truly :v

It is now an embassy of my kingdom.


----------



## TobeArcadeus (Apr 19, 2012)

Ithink it would be awesome if the server installed this mod http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic...els-v6-play-as-female-elf-dwarf-orc-or-furry/
and enabled the furry skin option.


----------



## Classik (Apr 19, 2012)

http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic...els-v6-play-as-female-elf-dwarf-orc-or-furry/

Tobe sent me this.  Can we get this mod installed on the server?  It would allow anthro player models.  Pretty please?

http://www.kodevelopment.nl/minecraft/moremodels/furrymale
http://www.kodevelopment.nl/minecraft/moremodels/furryfemale
http://www.kodevelopment.nl/minecraft/moremodels/monstermale


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 19, 2012)

Classik said:


> http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic...els-v6-play-as-female-elf-dwarf-orc-or-furry/
> 
> Tobe sent me this.  Can we get this mod installed on the server?  It would allow anthro player models.  Pretty please?
> 
> ...



That is a client mod. In order for everyone to see your anthro skin they would have to install the mod on their client aswell. :C


----------



## Koalt (Apr 20, 2012)

-hits the refresh button a million times and restarts router a few times- yup. server is down =(


----------



## Classik (Apr 20, 2012)

Actually no.  There is a Bukkit Plugin for it.  It's not mandatory, but it is nice.



> *More Player Models Bukkit Plugin*Download
> 
> Only needed if you want other players to see you sit and lie down
> Only players who have installed this mod will see you sit or lie down
> Not necessary for showing the models of other players


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 20, 2012)

The models in the client are hard coded in and fixed; it's impossible for a plugin or the server to modify client model shapes as of yet.


----------



## Classik (Apr 20, 2012)

It doesn't modify the client's models or animations.  It does however, send the message to the client to show that that player is sleeping, so the client shows the correct animation.  (I believe)

Those without the mod will still only see the basic human model.

Read it again:



> *More Player Models Bukkit Plugin*Download
> 
> Only needed if you want other players to see you sit and lie down
> Only players who have installed this mod will see you sit or lie down
> Not necessary for showing the models of other players



I know it isn't absolutely necessary, but it's just a simple plugin.  It could easily be installed.


----------



## Tango (Apr 20, 2012)

A Minecraft server? Awww yeah!

*sings* "Ain't no party like a dynamite party cause a dynamite party goes 'BOOM'!"


----------



## Aetius (Apr 20, 2012)

Tango said:


> A Minecraft server? Awww yeah!
> 
> *sings* "Ain't no party like a dynamite party cause a dynamite party goes 'BOOM'!"



Unfortunately TNT doesn't work on the server. So Gadaffi's crypt is now defenseless.


----------



## Ames (Apr 20, 2012)

Classik said:


> It doesn't modify the client's models or animations.  It does however, send the message to the client to show that that player is sleeping, so the client shows the correct animation.  (I believe)
> 
> Those without the mod will still only see the basic human model.
> 
> ...



Sounds low-profile, I can install this.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 20, 2012)

Great, you restart the server when I am paying my respects to Gaddafi >:C


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 20, 2012)

I just set a teleport point at spawn that anyone can use.
The command is "/region teleport spawn".
It is the only public teleport point at this time.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 20, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I just set a teleport point at spawn that anyone can use.
> The command is "/region teleport spawn".
> It is the only public teleport point at this time.


Finally!


----------



## nikomaru (Apr 21, 2012)

just so we're clear, I type "/region teleport spawn" and that's all? I don't have to alter it to anything special? Also We really do appreciate the free server hosting. So when it goes down, and we really wanna play, and we complain, it's just that we are being deprived of something we like a lot. So, thanks.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 27, 2012)

What time is everyone generally on at?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 29, 2012)

My god












What have I done?


Edit: Whoever made New Pyongyang, I wish to extend an invitation for helping build a Systematized Bucharest, as well.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 29, 2012)

Holy damn its a space station!


----------



## TreacleFox (May 1, 2012)

Im having problems connecting to the server. I can log in eventully, but nothing renders. Anyone else?


----------



## Cain (May 1, 2012)

Ho crap I've been away from this for so long...
D:

What's been happenin'?


----------



## Shirai (May 3, 2012)

'not much' is the quick answer. X3


----------



## MattisVeneficus (May 11, 2012)

Is the server down for anyone else?


----------



## TreacleFox (May 11, 2012)

Dilldoughmcgee said:


> Is the server down for anyone else?



Yeah, its down. ;A;


----------



## Koalt (May 13, 2012)

Has the server been shut down?... its been down for (at least) 5 days now.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 14, 2012)

Koalt said:


> Has the server been shut down?... its been down for (at least) 5 days now.



I dont know whats happening, I will PM JamesB tomorrow if its not up by then.


----------



## Koalt (May 16, 2012)

yeah. the server has been down for a week now. our server is gone... 130+ hours gone. -sigh- well back to xbox i guess and playing more Cock-a-Duty =/


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 17, 2012)

Welp, I bloody FINALLY, got Minecraft. So I may pop in and say hi 


~Kirururu


----------



## Ames (May 19, 2012)

Sorry about the lack of prior warning, but I've been insanely busy these last couple weeks.
After taking care of finals, I was at a racecar competition thingy in Michigan for a week.   I just got back a few hours ago.

Sad to see that goddamn Comcast crapped on the server yet again the moment I turned my back.  

I'm in SoCal atm, not sure when I'll be back.  It'll be 3 weeks at the latest.  I could host the server from here, but the map and all the backups are on my PC. 

My schedule is horrid for hosting something like this.  Sorry guys. :<


----------



## Koalt (May 20, 2012)

so in about a month you will bring back the server with all our stuff still on it? =)


----------



## Ames (May 20, 2012)

Koalt said:


> so in about a month you will bring back the server with all our stuff still on it? =)



The server's still running atm, it's just that whenever there's an internet hiccup, the modem craps out and requires a reboot.


----------



## TobeArcadeus (May 20, 2012)

When was the last backup made? How much progress are we looking at losing?


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2012)

i am a long time minecraft fan but i just decideed to take the plunge and pay for the wonderful game..

question i hava been trying to log on to the FAF server{ 98.242.51.168:25565}  with no luck at all, som assistance plz

yours truly Hunter.


----------



## Aetius (May 20, 2012)

Hunter said:


> i am a long time minecraft fan but i just decideed to take the plunge and pay for the wonderful game..
> 
> question i hava been trying to log on to the FAF server{ 98.242.51.168:25565}  with no luck at all, som assistance plz
> 
> yours truly Hunter.



Server is just down. Should be back up soon (a couple weeks).


----------



## Ames (May 21, 2012)

TobeArcadeus said:


> When was the last backup made? How much progress are we looking at losing?



Again, the server's still running (people just can't connect).  You won't lose anything, unless my computer decides to spontaneously combust.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (May 23, 2012)

Is it possible to remotely reboot the modem, or have a script on the server reboot it occasionally? I don't know myself, I just remember being able to do it once for my router.


----------



## Ames (May 24, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> Is it possible to remotely reboot the modem, or have a script on the server reboot it occasionally? I don't know myself, I just remember being able to do it once for my router.



I seriously doubt it.  But then again, I'm no CS major.


----------



## FlyingFire (May 24, 2012)

Is the  IP still 98.242.51.168:25565 ?

I can't get in. :/ Is there some trick to it?


----------



## Ames (May 24, 2012)

FlyingFire said:


> Is the  IP still 98.242.51.168:25565 ?
> 
> I can't get in. :/ Is there some trick to it?



Server's down atm.  Will be for another 2+ weeks possibly, unfortunately.


----------



## Hunter (May 24, 2012)

can anyone recomend a frendly server i can get in a little soctial minecraft practice ?

btw is the FAF server creative or survival ?


----------



## TreacleFox (May 24, 2012)

Hunter said:


> can anyone recomend a frendly server i can get in a little soctial minecraft practice ?
> 
> btw is the FAF server creative or survival ?



The FaF server is survival. Do you want just any server to get practice or a furry one? I don't know many servers like that though.


----------



## Ames (May 24, 2012)

Hunter said:


> can anyone recomend a frendly server i can get in a little soctial minecraft practice ?
> 
> btw is the FAF server creative or survival ?



I would recommend a few servers, but all the ones I used to play on shut down long ago...

There's plenty of sites out there that list MC servers.  Pick out a few and try them out.  Word of warning though, many of these servers are like your typical Gmod server with their "FUCK EVERYTHING AND TOSS THE NOOBS INTO THE GRINDER" type attitude.  It may take a while to find a decent server with decent people.

Also this server is survival.


----------



## Hunter (May 24, 2012)

JamesB said:


> I would recommend a few servers, but all the ones I used to play on shut down long ago...
> 
> There's plenty of sites out there that list MC servers.  Pick out a few and try them out.  Word of warning though, many of these servers are like your typical Gmod server with their "FUCK EVERYTHING AND TOSS THE NOOBS INTO THE GRINDER" type attitude.  It may take a while to find a decent server with decent people.
> 
> Also this server is survival.




that was basicly my first online experiences =C 

am looking for a friendly server that wont trash me for being a tad noobish  , furry or otherwise so i can get the hang of the soctial aspect before  the faf server comes back..
in single player mode i build some pretty impressive monuments to my self he he


----------



## Aetius (May 25, 2012)

Hunter said:


> am looking for a friendly server that wont trash me for being a tad noobish  , furry or otherwise so i can get the hang of the soctial aspect before  the faf server comes back..
> in single player mode i build some pretty impressive monuments to my self he he



Nobody really trash talks anyone on this server, its pretty peaceful.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (May 25, 2012)

JamesB said:


> I seriously doubt it.  But then again, I'm no CS major.



Is it your router or modem causing the problem? If it's a router issue, you may be able to set it up to have remote access so you can reboot it from anywhere. I know belkins lets you do it.


----------



## Anubite (May 26, 2012)

If you could, please add MrKlose, that is my minecraft account.


----------



## Aetius (May 26, 2012)

Anubite said:


> If you could, please add MrKlose, that is my minecraft account.



Server has no whitelist, so you are free to join anytime! ...when the server is back up however.


----------



## BarlettaX (May 27, 2012)

Server is still down... do I have the right IP?
98.242.51.168
Port: 25565


----------



## iconmaster (May 28, 2012)

So, I just got Minecraft a few days ago, and...

OHMYGOD. SO. FUN. I am addicted already.

I might join up when I feel up to multiplayer. Handle's iconmaster5326, by the way.


----------



## 2qe6647 (May 29, 2012)

Well, I finnally get the money for the premium account, so i will want to join the server soon.

My minecraft nick is 2qe6647, but I think I will make a new minecraft account before paid, so I will use a better nick, but in the other hand, "2qe6647" is the nick I use in the >90% of the internet. So I not sure if I will use this nick or another. 

But if there isn't whitelist, there is no problem.


The only mod I actually use that could give problems is Rei's minimap. I use it because I can't play properly with any render distance except tiny. So I use it for have a better look of the world, and because, remember me to GTA San Andreas.

I tried the mod in multiplayer, and there doesn't show another entities, and the cave map doesnt work. So the only that can do the minimap is showing the surface, the biome of the surface, slimes chunks (im not sure if works in multiplayer) and wayponits. 


If the minimap mod isn't allowed in the server, I will delete it, No problem.

Ah, My nickname on FA is the same, 2qe6647.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 30, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> Server is still down... do I have the right IP?
> 98.242.51.168
> Port: 25565



Its still down. It will be back up soon though.


----------



## coyote_hacker (Jun 1, 2012)

The server just keeps saying "Can't reach server."


----------



## Classik (Jun 3, 2012)

coyote_hacker said:


> The server just keeps saying "Can't reach server."



Please read before you post...


----------



## setothekitty (Jun 3, 2012)

i want the server to back up i need to  go hunt down mobs


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 4, 2012)

setothekitty said:


> i want the server to back up i need to  go hunt down mobs



Should be back in about 1 more week. :c


----------



## Demensa (Jun 8, 2012)

Server is back up I think! Thanks JamesB!


----------



## MattisVeneficus (Jun 8, 2012)

Hooray for server back up! ^^


----------



## Aetius (Jun 8, 2012)

Server finally back up?

Awesome.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 8, 2012)

am regesterd under Hunter_Kanuk    , i adopted the plast apart wodden house as my temporary HQ/safe zone , if you want yur house back , no problem.
am going to move further north as soon as i acumulated all the materials i need and a basic set of tools to build a new hous further up north


----------



## Ames (Jun 9, 2012)

Wait the server's back up?  What the fuck?  I haven't even gone back yet...


----------



## Aetius (Jun 9, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Wait the server's back up?  What the fuck?  I haven't even gone back yet...



?????????????

What?????


----------



## DatBadger (Jun 9, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Wait the server's back up?  What the fuck?  I haven't even gone back yet...



WIZARDRY!

I'm considering doing some work on here. I've been on the TFP server for a while, but what I'm looking for is a group who'd work on large scale projects *together*.

Namely, I'd like to construct a floating continent, expanding it with more and more floating landmasses, linking them together, and expanding a city atop it. I just love my floaty islands.
Would folks here be interested in helping?


----------



## Demensa (Jun 9, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Wait the server's back up?  What the fuck?  I haven't even gone back yet...


Well...

That's interesting... It appears to work as per usual again.


----------



## Ames (Jun 9, 2012)

My modem must have a mind of its own or something.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 10, 2012)

Let me guess... PC or GTFO?

I'm gonna end up with the Xbox Version anyway.


----------



## DatBadger (Jun 10, 2012)

This spawn area is beyond confusing.
I've gone around in circles and got to some tower with vines hanging off of it before I quit.

Scratch my desire to build a floating continent (unless somebody(s) really wants to help), is anyone building or wanting to build a city for a sort of centralized place to go to that makes sense? XD

I'm not complaining about the spawn. I know "you don't have to play", yes. Just curious if anyone's looking to make something a bit more... structured, that I could help out on. Or barring that, if anyone would like to get in on such a project.

I'm on the server as Haberdashed and entirely lost.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 11, 2012)

DatBadger said:


> This spawn area is beyond confusing.
> I've gone around in circles and got to some tower with vines hanging off of it before I quit.
> 
> Scratch my desire to build a floating continent (unless somebody(s) really wants to help), is anyone building or wanting to build a city for a sort of centralized place to go to that makes sense? XD
> ...



Spawn town is kind of dead. :I
Maybe we should just paste over it with worldedit and start again? I know that's what some people want to do.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 12, 2012)

if your interested  , am building a full strengh enchanting station in my tower near the spawn point aka on top of the mini gate house , feel free to use it."it's 80% done

note the old house "got creeperd"   feel free to take it over if you want


----------



## Hunter (Jun 12, 2012)

am not aposed to sarting over and working as a communoty to build somthing fantastic especialy if we specialise and shair resourses


----------



## DatBadger (Jun 12, 2012)

It'd be cool to work together, imo. Of course, I never saw the point of doing multiplayer where everyone goes off way far apart and doesn't help each other. It's not really multiplayer at that point.


----------



## ADF (Jun 12, 2012)

Are there any plans for the update? The major thing is villager trading, but I personally haven't seen a village with a healthy population on the server.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 12, 2012)

ADF said:


> Are there any plans for the update? The major thing is villager trading, but I personally haven't seen a village with a healthy population on the server.



I will probably fix up the villages when that update comes in. The server will probably update when the weekly updates are officially released.


----------



## ADF (Jun 12, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I will probably fix up the villages when that update comes in. The server will probably update when the weekly updates are officially released.



If people plan to improve the village (wherever it is) they had best consider starting now, re-population may take a while.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 13, 2012)

ADF said:


> If people plan to improve the village (wherever it is) they had best consider starting now, re-population may take a while.



Some of the villages are so messed up by people we will probably have to find a new one somewhere and copy/paste it to the old one with worldedit. :U


----------



## Aetius (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah, we kinda set up "work camps" in some of the villages.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 14, 2012)

are we talking about the in game randomly generated vilages ?


----------



## BarlettaX (Jun 14, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Yeah, we kinda set up "work camps" in some of the villages.



"Ranch Town is dead! Long live Pyongyang!" >:â‚¬


----------



## Aetius (Jun 15, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> "Ranch Town is dead! Long live Pyongyang!" >:â‚¬



That is a relic from the past.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 15, 2012)

Hunter said:


> are we talking about the in game randomly generated vilages ?



Yeah. Someone needs to find another strong hold too. :X


----------



## Karnak (Jun 15, 2012)

couldn't get onto server today but got my cool map uploaded to my  server. No doubt the FA map will be up when i get back from seeing  prometheus but i'd love you all to see this map at some time. If  anyone's interested in seeing I can put up the address. It can only hold  5 players at a time though.


----------



## Koalt (Jun 16, 2012)

I got on today to find that my underwater city has been griefed! A lot of glass was broken causing major flooding and some semi-important things were taken like enchanting tables. Can the owner or one of the admins go back and look through the logs you guys have and see who has recently broke a mass amount of glass and do something about it? Its only and hour or two of work that needs to be done to fix it all. But it is still very frustrating to know the one who did this will get away with it.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 16, 2012)

Koalt said:


> I got on today to find that my underwater city has been griefed! A lot of glass was broken causing major flooding and some semi-important things were taken like enchanting tables. Can the owner or one of the admins go back and look through the logs you guys have and see who has recently broke a mass amount of glass and do something about it? Its only and hour or two of work that needs to be done to fix it all. But it is still very frustrating to know the one who did this will get away with it.



I had a look at advlog but I couldn't see anything because it wipes itself, I need to be able to see JamesB's server logs. I fixed up a lot of the stuff.  :c


----------



## Koalt (Jun 16, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I had a look at advlog but I couldn't see anything because it wipes itself, I need to be able to see JamesB's server logs. I fixed up a lot of the stuff.  :c



Thank you for your Kindness Meadow =) you even went out of your way to replace the obsidian with lava <3 (and the enchantment table) =^_^=


----------



## Ames (Jun 19, 2012)

FYI, going to be in Nebraska for Formula SAE competition.  Should be back on the 30th.

>inb4 inexplicable downtimes

Sorry folks, my life's pretty packed at the moment.


----------



## ADF (Jun 19, 2012)

I was branch mining under my place outside of the fort, when suddenly I broke into a player made area. There was a staircase that I ascended out of curiosity, which brought me to the top of a lighthouse. There, I was surprised to see my lighthouse in the near distance that I had built just outside my first house.

I've inadvertently built a short-cut between my place the spawn town XD

I had no idea I was digging that far.


----------



## ADF (Jun 22, 2012)

Assuming anyone from fort still tracks this thread, anyone mind if I tweak the Neither base surroundings to be flatter and cobblestone?


----------



## 2qe6647 (Jun 23, 2012)

The lag killed again the server. Well, i hope the server is back soon. 

Also, I think remember that someone found a virgin villager town, So we could build some way to the villager town, and keep the villagers alive.


----------



## ADF (Jun 23, 2012)

2qe6647 said:


> The lag killed again the server. Well, i hope the server is back soon.



The lag has been terrible lately -.=.- unplayable at times. I'm not surprised the server went down.



2qe6647 said:


> Also, I think remember that someone found a virgin villager town, So we could build some way to the villager town, and keep the villagers alive.



I found it and gave the cords to someone, shame I didn't record them myself, was searching for something else at the time. It's in the middle of nowhere, so it's going to take one big ass rail system to make going there practical.


----------



## 2qe6647 (Jun 23, 2012)

ADF said:


> I found it and gave the cords to someone, shame I didn't record them myself, was searching for something else at the time. It's in the middle of nowhere, so it's going to take one big ass rail system to make going there practical.



Maybe, making a nether portal near the village, and make a way at nether. 



Also, when 1.3 is released, the only way to get emeralds will be the trading system. Also, a lot of features will not implemented in the world. Maybe, making a new world, with the help of a OP in creative (just to set a good spawn) may be necessary to take into account.


----------



## ADF (Jun 23, 2012)

2qe6647 said:


> Maybe, making a nether portal near the village, and make a way at nether.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, when 1.3 is released, the only way to get emeralds will be the trading system. Also, a lot of features will not implemented in the world. Maybe, making a new world, with the help of a OP in creative (just to set a good spawn) may be necessary to take into account.



I suspect a fair few people wouldn't be happy to lose all their work. The nether portal idea brings some concerns, because the portal system is already a bit messed up; with people entering the forts portal exiting at spawn town. We wouldn't want it to get even more messed up


----------



## Shirai (Jun 25, 2012)

ADF said:


> I suspect a fair few people wouldn't be happy to lose all their work. The nether portal idea brings some concerns, because the portal system is already a bit messed up; with people entering the forts portal exiting at spawn town. We wouldn't want it to get even more messed up



If you have 10 obsidian lying around, get the location of your portal, divide the x and z co-ordinates by 8, and build a portal at those co-ordinates in the nether. That will link up the portal you guys have with one that will actually get you back.


----------



## iconmaster (Jun 25, 2012)

Guys, The server is still down.  PANIC??


----------



## 2qe6647 (Jun 26, 2012)

Personally, I will start to panic


----------



## Karnak (Jun 26, 2012)

muck about on my game? 178.239.161.88:25574 anyone welcome


----------



## ADF (Jun 27, 2012)

I think a few people are exploring different online games during the outage.

A friend of mine asked me to set up a Minecraft server, because he enjoyed the old online game we used to have. It's been... four days since it went up I think; and the bugger is barely ever on. Maybe once or twice, for under an hour. Another friend isn't interested and the only person who does log on with me is an annoying friend of a friend who will not shut up...

I paid three months for this thing >_<


----------



## Karnak (Jun 27, 2012)

yeah it seems like a bit of a waste of money unless you have a big group. thats why this FAF server is so much fun. One good thing about having your own server is having creative mode ability for building big projects. Will probably not renew my server.


----------



## DatBadger (Jun 27, 2012)

ADF said:


> I paid three months for this thing >_<



Why don'tcha share the IP then? :3


----------



## ADF (Jun 28, 2012)

DatBadger said:


> Why don'tcha share the IP then? :3



It may still pick up. If they still don't use it weeks in, then sure.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 28, 2012)

Server still down?


----------



## Ames (Jun 29, 2012)

Just got back.  It's back up.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 29, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Just got back.  It's back up.



Yay! Time for some minecrafting.


----------



## Greyscale (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm quite enjoying my new home.

Its a patch of desert near a jungle/snowy forest biome. The entire area has a giant system of caves under it, which has supplied a ton of iron so far.


----------



## Stormtail (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi. I havenâ€™t been on FAF in a long time, but Iâ€™d like to play on the server sometime. Iâ€™ve only done singleplayer so far, but Iâ€™m eager to learn the ropes of online minecrafting. 

A couple questions: How do you tell where you can build or where someone had claimed an area? Do we ever work together on the server to build things? 

Iâ€™m tonberryking01. Maybe Iâ€™ll try exploring the world a bit later.


----------



## Greyscale (Jun 30, 2012)

I found even more caves, an abandoned mine, and a ton of gold, redstone, and iron while digging my sewer. I've got more crap then I know what to do with now.






Stormtail said:


> Hi. I havenâ€™t been on FAF in a long time, but Iâ€™d like to play on the server sometime. Iâ€™ve only done singleplayer so far, but Iâ€™m eager to learn the ropes of online minecrafting.
> 
> A couple questions: How do you tell where you can build or where someone had claimed an area? Do we ever work together on the server to build things?
> 
> Iâ€™m tonberryking01. Maybe Iâ€™ll try exploring the world a bit later.



Its free build, so find a spot that isn't right on top of someone else and build there. I'm sure you can also ask around and find places to build. There are a ton of abandoned builds, and most people are way, way, way far from the spawn. Since I moved further out my half built fortress is up for grabs... if you can find it.


----------



## Stormtail (Jul 1, 2012)

Greyscale said:


> Its free build, so find a spot that isn't right on top of someone else and build there. I'm sure you can also ask around and find places to build. There are a ton of abandoned builds, and most people are way, way, way far from the spawn. Since I moved further out my half built fortress is up for grabs... if you can find it.


Cool, thanks. There does seem to be a lot of stuff built. I was amazed at the area around the spawn point. There's so much to explore.

I just spent ALL night in minecraft. After exploring all I could around the spawn point I swam 3000 blocks due north (man, that's the biggest ocean biome I've ever seen!), set up a temporary home, and dug until I hit diamond.

Edit:
I have now laid a path from my home all the way back to the spawn village. It starts right behind the huge building with the red pawprint (that building is amazing!). There's not much at the end of my path yet though, I need to work on upgrading my home.


----------



## Draconas (Jul 2, 2012)

Been forever since ive last been on, wonder if my mods and shit will interfere with a vanilla server.

edit: yup, fucker black screened on me, time to back up my .minecraft before doing anything.


----------



## Criminal Scum (Jul 15, 2012)

Does anyone still get on the server? I've been on it a couple of times and almost no one is ever on.


----------



## Ames (Jul 20, 2012)

Server's going to be down for a while, I'm back in LA until August.


----------



## setothekitty (Jul 21, 2012)

when i try to place a minecart down on the tracks it says i don't have permisson


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 22, 2012)

setothekitty said:


> when i try to place a minecart down on the tracks it says i don't have permisson



Sorry about that, when I set the rails to be in a region I left the flag for vehicle place/destroy on deny. Its fixed now.


----------



## Ames (Jul 24, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Server's going to be down for a while, I'm back in LA until August.



My bad, server's still up. :V


----------



## Koalt (Aug 4, 2012)

I know it's August all ready, and the server has been down for over a week (for me at least). Anyone know when James will be back to fix it?


----------



## Ames (Aug 5, 2012)

Koalt said:


> I know it's August all ready, and the server has been down for over a week (for me at least). Anyone know when James will be back to fix it?



Just got back to LA from Vegas, will be back in about two weeks.


----------



## setothekitty (Aug 9, 2012)

is the server up for 1.3.1?


----------



## Ames (Aug 9, 2012)

setothekitty said:


> is the server up for 1.3.1?



Not yet, hopefully I'll be able to get back to the server in about 11 days.


----------



## nikomaru (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks James!


----------



## Darkwolf83 (Aug 18, 2012)

Minecraft and Furaffinity Is the best Idea Furaffinity ever had besides making this site


----------



## Ames (Aug 23, 2012)

Server's back up + updated.

There should be no more downtime in the near future, I'm not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## setothekitty (Sep 1, 2012)

i have a request i want to rebuild a village  and want a admin to spawn some villagers in and make it look like a village so i was wondering if anyone wants to pitch in heres a picture http://imgur.com/VqBaG  p.s we need more pepole on !


----------



## Nixi (Sep 11, 2012)

Woo server is up~!
; u ;
I thought I would never see it running again.

Username is Zanixia.


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Sep 11, 2012)

Not sure if this has been brought up but will the spawn village be taken down or re build it so it looks better?


----------



## Cheska (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi, just started a few days ago.
I have a couple of questions.
There is a spawn village? I spanwed next to a tree and got killed 3 times before day light came.
Can Creepers being able to blow your stuff up be disabled? I don't mind taking damage [Yes I do] but spending two days working on something, just to have a creeper poop on it is just depressing.
I noticed that a huge city was built and now seems to be empty.. any chance people will return? [A question for everyone really.]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 11, 2012)

Creepers have their full demolishing power, Cheska.


----------



## Cheska (Sep 11, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Creepers have their full demolishing power, Cheska.


Yes, I know.. I am asking if that can be removed. I've seen it done on other servers..


----------



## Greyscale (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheska said:


> Yes, I know.. I am asking if that can be removed. I've seen it done on other servers..



The server is vanilla and has no real sense of order, other then keeping fire spread and TNT off to avoid heavy griefing.

Creepers suck, but so do a lot of things. Half the fun is having to defend against mobs if you want to make it in the wild.


The spawn village (empty city) was abandoned afaik due to a lot of the original inhabitants either leaving the game or moving further out due to griefing. I've left a few ruins around the world myself due to boredom.


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Sep 12, 2012)

Another question, if the spawn village is abandoned then can we taken them down to build new Houses an such?


----------



## setothekitty (Sep 15, 2012)

why was the spawn reset!? i was traveling back to get my diamonds from my old house by using a compass and it took me to the new spawn! i need to start from scratch again at the new village i found but why did you do it?


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 16, 2012)

setothekitty said:


> why was the spawn reset!? i was traveling back to get my diamonds from my old house by using a compass and it took me to the new spawn! i need to start from scratch again at the new village i found but why did you do it?



Im not sure whats going on with that, spawn seems to have changed location. You can still get to the old spawn with the command "/region tp spawn".


----------



## Linxan (Sep 16, 2012)

I may or may not be on there maybe in the future, possibly. If I feel like pulling myself away from my own server and starting fresh.


----------



## Ley (Sep 16, 2012)

Sooo people should get on to play.


----------



## Ames (Sep 17, 2012)

Strange, I didn't reset the spawn.

There was a bug like this in early beta where spawn on a map would just reset itself randomly, but it was fixed a long time ago.  Weird.

But I don't think I'll move it back, old spawn was kinda a mess anyway.  It's still easy to get back to it if you have a general idea of the coordinates, or use the tp command like Meadow said.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Sep 23, 2012)

I might jump back on again :3


----------



## Stormtail (Sep 26, 2012)

I just got back on, and finished the first part of my awesome underwater home! But, the craziest thing happened. I was alone on the server, and I thought I caught a glimpse of someone out of the corner of my eye. I turned, no one there. Then I notice I have a cookie in my inventory that I didn't have before. Haha. No idea what happened there.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 27, 2012)

I added a region to the new spawn location, just use "/region tp newspawn".
Tell me if its not working, some permissions seem to have been reset.


----------



## setothekitty (Sep 28, 2012)

if we have a /region tp newspawn then we should have a /home


----------



## TobeArcadeus (Sep 29, 2012)

My village has been greifed for the second time in one week, and my house has been looted of all valuables not in chests. I need an admin.


----------



## TobeArcadeus (Sep 29, 2012)

At this point, If the whole region can be restored to a prior point; that would be best. The fucker stole three of my chests that I has in my room.


----------



## Ames (Sep 30, 2012)

TobeArcadeus said:


> The fucker stole three of my chests that I has in my room.



There's a chest protect plugin installed, check the OP.

Also server updated.

Edit: Griefing's been mostly fixed, server's down atm due to a global issue (not on my end).


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 7, 2012)

I haven't been on this thread in ages, cause I've been playing single player.
I'm playing tekkit and I'm working on a automated factory.  I'm trying to get a macerater hooked up to a electric furnace with pneumatic pipes and such, but I can't seem to get it to work.
Those that play tekkit can you give me a hint on why it's not working or a tutorial on properly doing it.


----------



## iconmaster (Oct 7, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I haven't been on this thread in ages, cause I've been playing single player.
> I'm playing tekkit and I'm working on a automated factory.  I'm trying to get a macerater hooked up to a electric furnace with pneumatic pipes and such, but I can't seem to get it to work.
> Those that play tekkit can you give me a hint on why it's not working or a tutorial on properly doing it.



I assume you are using the RedPower pipes, and not the BuildCraft pipes? Have you tried applying a redstone signal to the piping? Also, are the right sides (The side of the macerator; the top of the furnace, if I remember right) hooked up via pipe?


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 7, 2012)

iconmaster said:


> I assume you are using the RedPower pipes, and not the BuildCraft pipes? Have you tried applying a redstone signal to the piping? Also, are the right sides (The side of the macerator; the top of the furnace, if I remember right) hooked up via pipe?


Yeah that's what I did wrong.  I set the input on the side instead, also there's two sorts of blocks for tin and copper and got the number wrong on the sorter.  Also I had some loose items bouncing around in my system that weren't properly sorted.


----------



## ADF (Oct 9, 2012)

Decided to log in to see what fate had fallen my place.

Sure enough people had let animals out, failed to close doors, harvested wheat but didn't replace it, mucked with the pumpkin/melon harvesting system and bugger knows what else.

Not bad considering


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 11, 2012)

Can I remind people that I can use regions to protect your house/land from letting anyone else break/add blocks in that area. I can set it up so you can allow other people to edit you land too if you use a command.


----------



## setothekitty (Oct 11, 2012)

congrats for being thee 1000th post btw


----------



## iconmaster (Oct 12, 2012)

I just accidentally mined into someone's mysterious underground construction. I sealed it back up; it appears to be a drowning trap. Lots of signs holding water up.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Oct 12, 2012)

Error on my end my mistake


----------



## ADF (Oct 17, 2012)

Well that's my residence cleaned up.

I have to wonder how active the server is these days though


----------



## ADF (Oct 19, 2012)

Can any feral mountain residents tell me where these villagers I heard so much about are located? I brought lots of trading material, but having a little difficulty locating them 

-edit

The rail to feral mountain needs some maintenance, it appears to have missing powered rails given the stops. Risking cart falling over side when moving it.

Plus you guys really need to light this place up more, I'm using my own torches to sort some dark zones out O.=.OL


----------



## Classik (Oct 19, 2012)

ADF said:


> Can any feral mountain residents tell me where these villagers I heard so much about are located? I brought lots of trading material, but having a little difficulty locating them
> 
> -edit
> 
> ...




They were all killed off by griefers, and speaking of which, the damage and stolen items haven't been rectified still.  I have pretty much given up on the server.  Meadow said that he would reload the chunks from a previous save but it still hasn't happened.  Maybe someday we will come back to it.  I'm just really sour over this whole thing.


----------



## ADF (Oct 19, 2012)

Classik said:


> They were all killed off by griefers, and speaking of which, the damage and stolen items haven't been rectified still.  I have pretty much given up on the server.  Meadow said that he would reload the chunks from a previous save but it still hasn't happened.  Maybe someday we will come back to it.  I'm just really sour over this whole thing.



>.=.<

I wish the person who told me about them mentioned this. I brought stacks and stacks of materials with the intent of trading them, all the way from fort...


----------



## ADF (Oct 19, 2012)

Un-bloody-believable...

Residents of Feral Mountain. There is now a hole dropping cart travellers into the ocean on your rail. This is because a creeper spawned on the rail and blew up in my face before I could stop the cart... down to poor lighting management (like Feral Mountain itself). I tried to fix the hole, but of course "You don't have permission for this area.".

So consider yourself warned. Rail = drop into the ocean at some point.


----------



## Classik (Oct 19, 2012)

ADF said:


> Un-bloody-believable...
> 
> Residents of Feral Mountain. There is now a hole dropping cart travellers into the ocean on your rail. This is because a creeper spawned on the rail and blew up in my face before I could stop the cart... down to poor lighting management (like Feral Mountain itself). I tried to fix the hole, but of course "You don't have permission for this area.".
> 
> So consider yourself warned. Rail = drop into the ocean at some point.



Why do you keep complaining about the "poor lighting conditions"?  I just said we were griefed.

Pretty much no one from the FM are on anymore because of it.  We may return eventually but the lack of proper protection and safeguards is really unsettling.


----------



## ADF (Oct 19, 2012)

Classik said:


> Why do you keep complaining about the "poor lighting conditions"?  I just said we were griefed.



The rail wasn't griefed, the torches are too spaced.



Classik said:


> Pretty much no one from the FM are on anymore because of it.  We may return eventually but the lack of proper protection and safeguards is really unsettling.



Most of the server suffers from low activity but little can be done about that I suppose, lots of abandoned ill maintained property creating mob spawn sites. I've repaired some of the local infrastructure (spawn to fort rail back in working order) but at times I wonder if it even gets used.

Frankly at times I wonder if a server reset would be healthy. It would certainly cause an explosion in activity as everyone claims their place and actually has stuff to do, plus a lot of missing features from updates would be there from the start.


----------



## Classik (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes a new world with 1.4 would be nice, as long as we have area protection that the users can claim themselves instead of waiting on a moderator to come on.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 19, 2012)

If anyone comes on to the server and finds their house has a large hole where the wall and garden used to be, sorry, I was hiding from a creeper on your roof, and shenanigans happened.

Update: 

It's ok! I fixed it!

I turned the crater into a basement. Then a creeper jumped in with me and made it an even bigger basement. So I turned it into more of a dungeon, and added a tower where your garden used to be.

No need to thank me. Come in, enjoy your newly refurbished house. Mind the upstairs, there may be a creeper living up there. I ran out of torches.


----------



## ADF (Oct 19, 2012)

Classik said:


> Yes a new world with 1.4 would be nice, as long as we have area protection that the users can claim themselves instead of waiting on a moderator to come on.



I mean, don't get me wrong, people have invested a lot of time into this server and probably wouldn't want to lose it. I've built two houses, a farm and various infrastructure. I cobblestoned around the Nether to ghast proof the area and that took a lot of time. But spawn town is an abandoned junk yard, fort has all its property slots filled and most of the residents don't visit. There was the effort to convert fort from cobble to stone brick, but the difficult areas have just been left. 

When I last played I spent time hoarding resources to sell when the villager trading update arrived, but there are no populated villages anywhere near anywhere anyone is living, the feature isn't relevant because the server is so old. What on Earth am I supposed to use 15 stacks of chicken for when the trading element of Minecraft is completely inaccessible to this server? Never mind the double chests full of other stuff.

I'd argue activity is low because people don't have anything to do any more, there is no sense of urgency to make and maintain your stake in the world, they've built their projects and left them to deteriorate. The most activity I've seen on this server is Feral Mountain residents and the trolling of. That's what the experience has come down to, trolling and trolling damage control. The trolls probably being bored residents because Feral Mountain isn't as easy to find as many residents probably think, not to random visitors, who would spent most of their visit thinking Spawn Town is the hub of activity.

So in short, I don't feel the need to build a fourth property, and I certainly don't need to hoard more when there is nothing to do with it. After my break I'd like to play Minecraft with you lot, but what is there to do but build novelty projects most won't see among the abandoned ruins?


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 19, 2012)

There are villagers at the new spawn, I can put some villagers back into the old villages too.


----------



## ADF (Oct 19, 2012)

Not entirely sure where "new spawn" is referring to I'm afraid ^.=.^L

Regardless, we need some readily accessible to everyone. Not just one location that favours one town. A neutral area preferably that isn't going to get griefed either, like what happened with Feral Mountain.


----------



## ADF (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok let's put it this way.

TreacleFox

If I build suitable accommodation for villagers near the fort, will you populate it with a few villagers? There is plenty of space in the water near the fort to build a sort of fenced off harbour for them to live in. Feral Mountain can sort out their own village when they are able to.

It would give me something to do.

Of course, the repair of Feral Mountain takes priority, this will take a while to build.

-edit

Note I was asking a question, I'm not placing a block until I know this place will actually be used for villagers.


----------



## ADF (Oct 21, 2012)

Level 30 enchantment on a diamond sword, knock back 2... really? Seriously now? DX

Anyway, it would be nice if I could get the above answered. Cannot start work until I know for certain it will be populated.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 22, 2012)

ADF said:


> Ok let's put it this way.
> 
> TreacleFox
> 
> ...



Yeah, I could place some villagers down.


----------



## ADF (Oct 22, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Yeah, I could place some villagers down.



Appreciated  I'll let you know when it's build and secure for them.


----------



## ADF (Oct 22, 2012)

Done! I'm satisfied the harbour is suitable for villagers now (plus to keep them confined inside).

Look for the big wooden structure out in the water to the left of fort, that is where the villagers will be staying. Feel free to add as many as you deem appropriate, even one in the prison if you fancy it


----------



## ADF (Oct 22, 2012)

Sdirlavgeorn's place in the nether got griefed  It's the glass house just outside the entrance in the nether. 

Any available operators may want to check if they can do anything. I know there is already a list, but still... This place clearly took some effort to build.


----------



## Jazzfan (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm TankCoyote


----------



## Aetius (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone else having problems with custom skins?


----------



## ADF (Oct 24, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Anyone else having problems with custom skins?



It's a bug mojang's end.


----------



## ADF (Oct 25, 2012)

I really shouldn't just accept any update that becomes available :/ So I won't be logging in for a while, until this server updates.

I'll be mucking around in my own game for now.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 26, 2012)

ADF said:


> I really shouldn't just accept any update that becomes available :/ So I won't be logging in for a while, until this server updates.
> 
> I'll be mucking around in my own game for now.



Might be a while. I messaged James, and we have to wait for a new version of bukkit compatible with this version of minecraft to come out.


----------



## Classik (Oct 27, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Might be a while. I messaged James, and we have to wait for a new version of bukkit compatible with this version of minecraft to come out.



Uh, is anyone else being told the server is "MCSG: US28 Survival Games" on the multiplayer screen?

EDIT: Now it just says the default "A Mine craft Server" message but is running 1.3 with no people on...


----------



## ADF (Oct 27, 2012)

I've set up my own server and been mucking around on that. Building a giant farm right next to a NPC village for easy trading 

I'll make it publicly available at some point but I'm reluctant to until bukkit is updated and I get some mods up, otherwise there isn't anything to stop people stealing from each other and griefer detection and such :/

So it's just me and one friend who occasionally logs in for now.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 29, 2012)

It's been a while since I got into some multiplayer minecraft. I think I want to join tonight, or this weekend, or.. sometime. Do I need to know anything, other than what's in the OP? If I join, can I just find a clear space and start building?


----------



## sonicfan77 (Oct 29, 2012)

Be sure to add me to the list, my Minecraft is sonicfan00


----------



## Ames (Oct 29, 2012)

Grimfang said:


> It's been a while since I got into some multiplayer minecraft. I think I want to join tonight, or this weekend, or.. sometime. Do I need to know anything, other than what's in the OP? If I join, can I just find a clear space and start building?



Yeah, it's a vanilla server, so there's no asspains about build rights or anything.


Edit: Server's updated, running a beta build for 1.4.2.  Seems stable enough.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 2, 2012)

Anyone want to have fun with a new Wither mob? I was thinking of giving a bunch of people armor and weapons and we could try killing one; everyone on survival.
I can tp everyone a few thousand blocks out.

EDIT: Tested it out with niceguy678, works well. Destroyed the island with Withers. :S
Are there any mob arena's on the map?


----------



## Skorksis Avro (Nov 3, 2012)

Currently playing on it now..gonna try an make a home somewhere that wont disrupt the scenery. It looks good so far


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 6, 2012)

The MorePlayerModels mod is cool, just got it. o3o


----------



## CulixCupric (Nov 7, 2012)

My Username Is CulixCupric. :3


----------



## setothekitty (Nov 11, 2012)

its curently 6:33 p.m. (were i am at least) and its nov.11.2012 i cant reach the server i'm wondering if its the more player models that i'm using or the server


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 12, 2012)

setothekitty said:


> its curently 6:33 p.m. (were i am at least) and its nov.11.2012 i cant reach the server i'm wondering if its the more player models that i'm using or the server



The server is up, i'm using the More Player Models mod and its working for me.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll take a look tomorrow, username on there is Raptros155. Are you guys active during EU time?


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 15, 2012)

Raptros said:


> I'll take a look tomorrow, username on there is Raptros155. Are you guys active during EU time?



The server is always on, not many people are on it at sometimes though.


----------



## one_time_use1114567890 (Dec 3, 2012)

HOLY CRAP I'm not the only one who knows about this mod! 8U

when I finally get my own account (i am currently borrowing a friend's =3=) I plan on getting a Lucario skin like this!


----------



## one_time_use1114567890 (Dec 3, 2012)

i just discovered this about an hour or so ago, and of course have already updated and stuff... when will the server be updating soon? i wana join the minecraftian furry haven i have been looking for for so looonnggg D:


----------



## Ames (Dec 6, 2012)

Updated.


----------



## whatsmahign (Dec 16, 2012)

an enderman has placed a block nicely on the newspawn area. now cant region tp to it anymore.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 17, 2012)

Joined and roamed around for a little

Zashehdoo


----------



## Ames (Jan 14, 2013)

Update: Server address has changed.

*New: **98.242.37.110**:25565*

Update (3-1-13): Server's on haitus for now, I guess.  No players.  If you're looking for a friendly active FAF server, check out ADF's.

I can start hosting the server again anytime if anybody's interested, just let me know.


----------



## nikomaru (Apr 26, 2013)

Well, I'm still totally interested, but it looks like no one else is. Also, ADF has stopped hosting. These are sad times for FAF MCers. Where'd they all go?


----------



## Ames (Apr 27, 2013)

nikomaru said:


> Well, I'm still totally interested, but it looks like no one else is. Also, ADF has stopped hosting. These are sad times for FAF MCers. Where'd they all go?



I guess I could bring this olde map back online.  Pretty busy at the moment, I'll see to it when things clear up.

Edit: I think I'll hold off on hosting now, my modem's an unbelievable piece of shit that likes to die every time you turn your back to it.  I'll be getting a new one in the very near future, though.  You guys probably don't want a server with ~70% downtime.


----------



## MrsTurian (May 9, 2013)

;n; Is this Server still popular? I tried to get in, but It keeps giving  me a "Can't Reach Server" I tried Direct Connect, but that didn't work  either..


----------



## Ames (May 9, 2013)

MrsTurian said:


> ;n; Is this Server still popular? I tried to get in, but It keeps giving  me a "Can't Reach Server" I tried Direct Connect, but that didn't work  either..



Oh well, I'll give it a go again.  Server's back up and updated now, should work.

Edit: IP's changed again, got a new modem.

*98.242.37.110:25565*


----------



## whatsmahign (Jun 19, 2013)

the server seems to be offline


----------



## demonicfox52300 (Jun 20, 2013)

Sounds fun mines mikey52300


----------

